# Joinable 2016 NHL Mock Draft - 7 Rounds (TEAMS REMAINING!!!!)



## Moveslikejagr247

_*PLEASE READ THE BELOW RULES!!

- This will be a 7 round mock draft where only the users selected to participate as GM's can post actual draft inquiries (like posting trades, picks, and such). Please keep in mind that when commenting, to prevent from discouraging and off-putting material. Let's keep this fun for everyone, alright! 

- The draft window will be 24/7 with a midnight to 8 am (CT) bye time (so no one will be auto'd at say 3 am). The order will be determined by the reverse order of the standings as of March 16th, 2016. I will conduct a draft lottery and will reveal the results when all the teams are filled. All selections will be in a span of 5 hours long. Once the 5 hours are up, anyone may auto-select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS Mid-term Rankings 3:1 NA to EU players (link will be below on the drafting thread). IF YOU ARE AUTO-SELECTING FOR SOMEONE, MAKE SURE YOU'RE CHOOSING THE CORRECT PLAYER. Each GM will get 2 auto picks. If you were auto'd twice, you will be fired from your job as Gm. If someone is fired, anybody can take control of that team. The new GM will then have only 1 auto. If you miss that pick, the team will be on permanent auto pick.

- All trades must be Cap Compliant with a $74.5M maximum, $54M minimum Salary Cap. Picks are limited to 2016, 2017, and 2018. Either team can announce a trade once agreed upon by PM (please PM me as well so I could post it up on original post). Also, please try keep the trades reasonable. I don't want GM's to be upset about anything and want everyone to be happy and excited to take part in this thread. Be mature, please. If multiple Gm's are upset with a trade, I will review it and decide whether or not to veto it.

- You may sign anyone on your team to a new contract if need be for UFA or RFA (or rookie's to ELC's). Keep it to reasonable contracts for certain players (so no signing Stamkos to a 7 year, $2M/year contract). Any ridiculous contracts will be vetoed. All players on the roster MUST be under contract. I don't want people circumventing the cap by having Fa's on the roster. If a player is not signed, he can't be listed on your 23 man roster. The $74.5M salary cap will apply to your 23 man roster (no counting minor leaguers under contract, CHLers, etc.). However, If a player is on a 1-way contract, his cap hit must count towards your salary cap (regardless of if he's in the minors). For example, no sending David Clarkson to the minors to avoid having his salary count. Also, if a player with a bad contract on your team suddenly "retires", 100% of his salary will count against your cap. Please also PM me for confirmation of the signings as I will have a column on the drafting thread.

- After You Pick Please PM the Next GM to Notify Them! In Your post, Please add Something Such As "Sent Pm to the next Gm" or something similar. If you cannot send a Pm for whatever reason, please post that you need someone to send it for you. Please, No Trades/Signings Announcements Until All Teams Have a GM (or I state otherwise).*

*Teams:
Anaheim Ducks: FlamerForLife
Arizona Coyotes: Tapdog
Boston Bruins: Moveslikejagr247
Buffalo Sabres: Zemgus26
Calgary Flames: Zemgus26
Carolina Hurricanes: BornBruliever
Chicago Blackhawks: Munchkin10
Colorado Avalanche: dathockeydoe
Columbus Blue Jackets: BruinsPortugal
Dallas Stars: Modo
Detroit Red Wings: McMozesmadness
Edmonton Oilers: Tapdog
Florida Panthers: heusy_79
Los Angeles Kings: Moveslikejagr247
Minnesota Wild: ZGirgs28
Montreal Canadiens: TT1
Nashville Predators: Zaddy Zads
New Jersey Devils: belair
New York Islanders: CodeE
New York Rangers: In it to win it
Ottawa Senators: edguy
Philadelphia Flyers: FinPanda
Pittsburgh Penguins: Riptide
San Jose Sharks:
St. Louis Blues: TMLFC
Tampa Bay Lightning: Zemgus26
Toronto Maple Leafs: Paneerboy
Vancouver Canucks: donut
Washington Capitals: belair
Winnipeg Jets: fmrdh

http://nhllotterysimulator.com
http://www.nhl.com/ice/draftprospectbrowse.htm
http://nhlnumbers.com
http://www.generalfanager.com*_


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Draft Order:*

_*Round 1:*
1. Columbus Blue Jackets:* Auston Matthews, C, Zurich (SWISS)*
2. Ottawa Senators (from Edmonton Oilers):* Patrik Laine, RW, Tappara (FINLAND)*
3. Calgary Flames:* Jesse Puljujarvi, RW, Karpat (FINLAND)*
4. Toronto Maple Leafs:* Jakob Chychrun, D, Sarnia (OHL)*
5. Winnipeg Jets:* Pierre-Luc Dubois, LW, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
6. Buffalo Sabres: *Olli Juolevi, D, London (OHL)*
7. Vancouver Canucks:* Mikhail Sergachev, D, Windsor (OHL)*
8. Arizona Coyotes:* Matthew Tkachuk, LW, London (OHL)*
9. Montreal Canadiens:* Julien Gauthier, RW, Val d'Or (QMJHL)*
10. Ottawa Senators:* Alexander Nylander, LW, Mississauga (OHL)*
11. New Jersey Devils:* Clayton Keller, C, USA U-18 (USHL)*
12. Edmonton Oilers (from Colorado Avalanche):* Michael McLeod, C, Mississauga (OHL)*
13. Carolina Hurricanes:* Tyson Jost, C, Penticton (BCHL)*
14. Detroit Red Wings:* Kieffer Bellows, LW, USA U-18 (USHL)*
15. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Minnesota Wild via Ottawa Senators and Edmonton Oilers):* Charlie McAvoy, D, Boston University (NCAA)*
16. Philadelphia Flyers:* Riley Tufte, LW, Fargo (USHL)*
17. San Jose Sharks (from Nashville Predators):* Dante Fabbro, D, Penticton (BCHL)*
18. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Pittsburgh Penguins):* Jake Bean, D, Calgary (WHL)*
19. Boston Bruins:* German Rubtsov, C, Team U18 (RUSSIA-JR.)*
20. San Jose Sharks (from Tampa Bay Lightning):* Max Jones, LW, London (OHL)*
21. San Jose Sharks (from San Jose Sharks via Boston Bruins):* Alex DeBrincat, RW, Erie (OHL)*
22. Arizona Coyotes (from New York Rangers): * Luke Kunin, C, Wisconsin (NCAA)*
23. New York Islanders:* Logan Brown, C, Windsor (OHL)*
24. Anaheim Ducks:* Tyler Benson, LW, Vancouver (WHL)*
25. Winnipeg Jets (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Lucas Johansen, D, Kelowna (WHL)*
26. St. Louis Blues:* Pascal Laberge, C, Victoriaville (QMJHL)*
27. Florida Panthers:* Tage Thompson, C, Connecticut (NCAA)*
28. Ottawa Senators (from Dallas Stars via Calgary Flames):* Markus Niemelainen, D, Saginaw (OHL)*
29. Carolina Hurricanes (from Los Angeles Kings):* Nathan Bastian, RW, Mississauga (OHL)*
30. Nashville Predators (from Washington Capitals via San Jose Sharks):* Logan Stanley, D, Windsor (OHL)*

*Round 2:*
31. Anaheim Ducks (from Edmonton Oilers):* Carter Hart, G, Everett (WHL)*
32. Toronto Maple Leafs:* Jonathan Dahlen, C, Timra (SWEDEN-2)*
33. Colorado Avalanche (from Calgary Flames):* Rasmus Asplund, C, Farjestad (SWEDEN)*
34. Winnipeg Jets:* Kale Clague, D, Brandon (WHL)*
35. Carolina Hurricanes (from Columbus Blue Jackets):* Filip Gustavsson, G, Lulea Jr. (SWEDEN-JR.)*
36. Buffalo Sabres:* Carl Grundstrom, RW, Modo (SWEDEN)*
37. Vancouver Canucks:* Vitali Abramov, RW, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
38. Arizona Coyotes:* Simon Stransky, LW, Prince Albert (WHL)*
39. Montreal Canadiens:* Samuel Girard, D, Shawinigan (QMJHL)*
40. Boston Bruins (from Ottawa Senators via San Jose Sharks):* Luke Green, D, Saint John (QMJHL)*
41. New Jersey Devils:* Cam Dineen, D, North Bay (OHL)*
42. Colorado Avalanche:* Libor Hajek, D, Saskatoon (WHL)*
43. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Carolina Hurricanes):* Adam Mascherin, LW, Kitchener (OHL)*
44. Detroit Red Wings:* Dillon Dube, C, Kelowna (WHL)*
45. Montreal Canadiens (from Minnesota Wild via Buffalo Sabres):*William Bitten, C, Flint (OHL)*
46. Philadelphia Flyers:* Cameron Morrison, LW, Youngstown (USHL)*
47. Nashville Predators:* Taylor Raddysh, RW, Erie (OHL)*
48. Pittsburgh Penguins:* Brett Howden, C, Moose Jaw (WHL)*
49. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Boston Bruins):* Chad Krys, D, USA U-18 (USHL)*
50. Nashville Predators (from Tampa Bay Lightning via San Jose Sharks):* Noah Gregor, C, Moose Jaw (WHL)*
51. San Jose Sharks:* Sam Steel, C, Regina (WHL)*
52. Carolina Hurricanes (from New York Rangers):* FrÃ©dÃ©ric Allard, D, Chicoutimi (QMJHL)*
53. Boston Bruins (from New York Islanders):* Sean Day, D, Mississauga (OHL)*
54. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Anaheim Ducks via Vancouver Canucks):* Jacob Cederholm, D, HV Jr. (SWEDEN-JR.)*
55. Philadelphia Flyers (from Chicago Blackhawks):* Dmitry Sokolov, RW, Sudbury (OHL)*
56. St. Louis Blues:* Boris Katchouk, LW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)*
57. Minnesota Wild (from Florida Panthers via Calgary Flames):* James Greenway, D, USA U-18 (USHL)*
58. Edmonton Oilers (from Dallas Stars):* Vladimir Kuznetsov, RW, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)*
59. Los Angeles Kings: *Victor Mete, D, London (OHL)*
60. Edmonton Oilers (from Washington Capitals via Toronto Maple Leafs): *Jack Kopacka, LW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)*

*Round 3:*
61. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Edmonton Oilers):* Givani Smith, RW, Guelph (OHL)*
62. Toronto Maple Leafs:* Andrew Peeke, D, Green Bay (USHL)*
63. Calgary Flames:* Mitchell Mattson, C, Grand Rapids (HIGH-MN)*
64. Edmonton Oilers (from Winnipeg Jets via Carolina Hurricanes):* Trent Frederic, C, USA U-18 (USHL)*
65. Columbus Blue Jackets:* Matt Filipe, LW, Cedar Rapids (USHL)*
66. Buffalo Sabres:* Joey Anderson, RW, USA U-18 (USHL)*
67. Vancouver Canucks:* Dennis Cholowski, D, Chilliwack (BCHL)*
68. Arizona Coyotes: * Tim Gettinger, LW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)*
69. Montreal Canadiens: * Yegor Korshkov, RW, Yaroslavl (RUSSIA)*
70. Edmonton Oilers (from Ottawa Senators via New Jersey Devils):* Jacob Moverare, D, HV Jr. (SWEDEN-JR.)*
71. Carolina Hurricanes (from New Jersey Devils via Pittsburgh Penguins, Toronto Maple Leafs and Edmonton Oilers):* Jordan Kyrou, C, Sarnia (OHL)*
72. Colorado Avalanche:* Maxime Fortier, RW, Halifax (QMJHL)*
73. Carolina Hurricanes:* Max Lajoie, D, Swift Current (WHL)*
74. New Jersey Devils (from Detroit Red Wings):* Zachary Sawchenko, G, Moose Jaw (WHL)*
75. Buffalo Sabres (from Minnesota Wild via Florida Panthers, New Jersey Devils and Anaheim Ducks):* Ryan Lindgren, D, USA U-18 (USHL)*
76. Philadelphia Flyers:* Otto Somppi, C, Halifax (QMJHL)*
77. Nashville Predators:* Mikhail Berdin, G, Team U18 (RUSSIA-JR.)*
78. Edmonton Oilers (from Pittsburgh Penguins via Edmonton Oilers and Anaheim Ducks):* William Knierim, RW, Dubuque (USHL)*
79. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Boston Bruins via Carolina Hurricanes):* Cliff Pu, RW, London (OHL)*
80. Tampa Bay Lightning:* Evan Fitzpatrick, G, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
81. Dallas Stars (from San Jose Sharks):* Joseph Woll, G, USA U-18 (USHL)*
82. New York Rangers: * Benjamin Gleason, D, Hamilton (OHL)*
83. Anaheim Ducks (from New York Islanders via Ottawa Senators and Edmonton Oilers):* Janne Kuokkanen, LW, Karpat Jr. (FINLAND-JR.)*
84. Anaheim Ducks:* Henrik Borgstrom, C, HIFK Jr. (FINLAND-JR.)*
85. Chicago Blackhawks:* Tobias Eder, C, Bad Tolz (GERMANY-3)*
86. Buffalo Sabres (from St. Louis Blues):* Eetu Tuulola, RW, HPK Jr. (FINLAND-JR.)*
87. Carolina Hurricanes (from Florida Panthers via Edmonton Oilers, Ottawa Senators and Edmonton Oilers):* Otto Koivula, LW, Ilves Jr. (FINLAND-JR.)*
88. Buffalo Sabres (from Dallas Stars):* Filip Hronek, D, HR. Kralove (CZREP)*
89. Philadelphia Flyers (from Los Angeles Kings):* Jesper Bratt, LW, AIK (SWEDEN-2)*
90. St. Louis Blues (from Washington Capitals): * Griffin Luce, D, USA U-18 (USHL)*

*Round 4:*
91. Anaheim Ducks (from Edmonton Oilers):* Jordan Sambrook, D, Erie (OHL)*
92. Toronto Maple Leafs:* Cole Candella, D, Hamilton (OHL)*
93. Calgary Flames:* Adam Fox, D, USA U-18 (USHL)*
94. Winnipeg Jets:* Matthew Phillips, C, Victoria (WHL)*
95. Chicago Blackhawks (from Columbus Blue Jackets):* Alan Lyszczarczyk, C, Sudbury (OHL)*
96. Nashville Predators (from Buffalo Sabres):* Lucas Carlsson, D, BrynÃ¤s (SWEDEN)*
97. Vancouver Canucks:* Ty Ronning, RW, Vancouver (WHL)*
98. New York Rangers (from Arizona Coyotes):* Aapeli Rasanen, C, Tappara Jr. (FINLAND-JR.)*
99. Montreal Canadiens:* Tarmo Reunanen, D, TPS Jr. (FINLAND-JR.)*
100. Calgary Flames (from Ottawa Senators and Edmonton Oilers):* David Bernhardt, D, Djurgarden Jr. (SWEDEN-JR.)*
101. New Jersey Devils:* Travis Barron, LW, Ottawa (OHL)*
102. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Colorado Avalanche):* Vojtech Budik, D, Prince Albert (WHL)*
103. Carolina Hurricanes:* Keaton Middleton, D, Saginaw (OHL)*
104. Nashville Predators (from Detroit Red Wings):* Brayden Burke, LW, Lethbridge (WHL)*
105. Minnesota Wild:* Nick Pastujov, LW, USA U-18 (USHL)*
106. Philadelphia Flyers:* Linus Lindstrom, C, Skelleftea Jr. (SWEDEN-JR.)*
107. Buffalo Sabres (from Nashville Predators):* Connor Bunnaman, C, Kitchener (OHL)*
108. Pittsburgh Penguins:* Josh Anderson, D, Prince George (WHL)*
109. Washington Capitals (from Boston Bruins via New Jersey Devils):* Otto Makinen, C, Tappara Jr. (FINLAND-JR.)*
110. Tampa Bay Lightning:* Stepan Falkovsky, D, Ottawa (OHL)*
111. San Jose Sharks:* Max Zimmer, LW, Chicago (USHL)*
112. San Jose Sharks (from New York Rangers):* William Lockwood, RW, USA U-18 (USHL)*
113. New York Islanders:* Josh Mahura, D, Red Deer (WHL)*
114. Anaheim Ducks:* Brett Murray, LW, Carleton Place (CCHL)*
115. Colorado Avalanche (from Chicago Blackhawks via Boston Bruins):* Mitch Eliot, D, Muskegon (USHL)*
116. St. Louis Blues:* Oliver Felixson, D, Saint John (QMJHL)*
117. Florida Panthers:* Jonathan Ang, C, Peterborough (OHL)*
118. Dallas Stars:* Artur Lauta, RW, Avangard Omsk (RUSSIA)*
119. Los Angeles Kings:* Dylan Wells, G, Peterborough (OHL)*
120. New Jersey Devils (from Washington Capitals):* Oskar Steen, C, Farjestad Jr. (SWEDEN-JR.)*

*Round 5:*
121. Dallas Stars (from Edmonton Oilers):* Igor Svyrev, C, Magnitogorsk 2 (RUSSIA)*
122. St. Louis Blues (from Toronto Maple Leafs):* Kyle Maksimovich, LW, Erie (OHL)*
123. Minnesota Wild (from Calgary Flames):* Cody Porter, G, Calgary (WHL)*
124. Winnipeg Jets:* Adam Brooks, C, Regina (WHL)*
125. St. Louis Blues (from Columbus Blue Jackets):* Brandon Gignac, C, Shawinigan (QMJHL)*
126. Buffalo Sabres:* Kristians Rubins, D, Vasteras Jr, (SWEDEN-JR.)*
127. Montreal Canadiens (from Vancouver Canucks):* Mikhail Maltsev, LW, Team U18 (RUSSIA-JR.)*
128. Arizona Coyotes:* Jacob Neveu, D, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
129. Buffalo Sabres (from Montreal Canadiens):* Vladislav Sukhachyov, G, Team U18 (RUSSIA-JR.)*
130. Colorado Avalanche (from Ottawa Senators via Edmonton Oilers):* Ondrej Vala, D, Kamloops (WHL)*
131. New Jersey Devils:* Alexander Polunin, LW, Yaroslavl (RUSSIA)*
132. Colorado Avalanche:* Jack Lafontaine, G, Janesville (NAHL)*
133. Carolina Hurricanes:* Patrick Bajkov, LW, Everett (WHL)*
134. Detroit Red Wings:* Brennan Menell, D, Vancouver (WHL)*
135. Boston Bruins (from Minnesota Wild):* Garrett Pilon, C, Kamloops (WHL)*
136. Philadelphia Flyers:* Dmitri Alexeyev, D, Team U18 (RUSSIA-JR.)*
137. Buffalo Sabres (from Nashville Predators):* Matthew Boucher, LW, Quebec (QMJHL)*
138. Pittsburgh Penguins:* Gabriel Sylvestre, D, Shawinigan (QMJHL)*
139. Dallas Stars (from Boston Bruins):* Brogan O'Brien, LW, Prince George (WHL)*
140. Tampa Bay Lightning:* Fredrik Forsberg, RW, Leksands (SWEDEN-2)*
141. San Jose Sharks:* Ivan Kovalyov, D, Team U18 (RUSSIA-JR.)*
142. New York Rangers:* Tanner Kaspick, C, Brandon (WHL)*
143. Florida Panthers (from New York Islanders):* Stephen Dhillon, G, Niagara (OHL)*
144. Washington Capitals (from Anaheim Ducks via Toronto Maple Leafs):* Sebastian Aho, D, Skelleftea (SWEDEN)*
145. Chicago Blackhawks:* Austin Osmanski, D, Mississauga (OHL)*
146. Edmonton Oilers (from St. Louis Blues via Edmonton Oilers and Dallas Stars):* Adam Brizgala, G, HC Sparta Praha U18 (CZECH U18)*
147. Chicago Blackhawks (from Florida Panthers):* Dylan Coghlan, D, Tri-City (WHL)*
148. Dallas Stars:* Egor Babenko, LW, Lethbridge (WHL)*
149. Los Angeles Kings:* Riley Stillman, D, Oshawa (OHL)*
150. Washington Capitals:* Nicolas Mattinen, D, London (OHL)*

*Round 6:*
151. Dallas Stars (from Edmonton Oilers): *C, Maxwell Gerlach*
152. Toronto Maple Leafs: *RW, Mathias From*
153. Minnesota Wild (from Calgary Flames): *G, Denis Godla*
154. Winnipeg Jets: *LW, Pius Suter*
155. Columbus Blue Jackets: *LW, Carsen Twarynski*
156. Buffalo Sabres: *C, Tim Wahlgren*
157. Edmonton Oilers (from Vancouver Canucks): *D, Carter Long*
158. Arizona Coyotes: *D, Noah Carroll*
159. Montreal Canadiens: *RW, Wade Allison*
160. Dallas Stars (from Ottawa Senators via Edmonton Oilers): *C, Jordan Stallard*
161. New Jersey Devils: *C, Brett McKenzie*
162. Colorado Avalanche: *LW, Artur Kayumov*
163. Carolina Hurricanes: *C, Michael Graham*
164. Detroit Red Wings: *RW, William Lockwood*
165. Calgary Flames (from Minnesota Wild): *C, Cameron Askew*
166. Philadelphia Flyers:*D, Kenny Johnson*
167. Nashville Predators: *LW, Brandon Hagel*
168. Pittsburgh Penguins: *C, Kennan Suthers*
169. Boston Bruins: *D, Blake Coffey*
170. Tampa Bay Lightning: *D, Willaim Pethrus*
171. San Jose Sharks: *RW, Mikhail Belyayev*
172. New York Rangers: *C, Christopher Pacquette*
173. New York Islanders: *G, Tyler Parsons*
174. Florida Panthers (from Anaheim Ducks): *LW, Nicolas Poulin*
175. Chicago Blackhawks: *D, Michael Roman*
176. Toronto Maple Leafs (from St. Louis Blues): *LW, Graham McPhee*
177. Florida Panthers: *D, Hugo Danielsson*
178. Dallas Stars: *G, Severi Isokangas*
179. Philadelphia Flyers (from Los Angeles Kings): *D, Matthew Cairns*
180. New Jersey Devils (from Washington Capitals): *C, Dante Salituro*

*Round 7:*
181. Anaheim Ducks (from Edmonton Oilers): *LW, Jakub Stukel*
182. Toronto Maple Leafs: *RW, Kristian Reichel*
183. Calgary Flames: *C, Nathan Noel*
184. Winnipeg Jets: *LW, Brinson Paschinuk*
185. Columbus Blue Jackets: *RW, Ivan Kosorenkov*
186. Buffalo Sabres: *D, David Quenneville*
187. Dallas Stars (from Vancouver Canucks and Edmonton Oilers): *D, Nolan Volcan*
188. Arizona Coyotes: *G, Joseph Raaymakers*
189. Buffalo Sabres (from Montreal Canadiens): *RW, Colin Grannary*
190. New York Islanders (from Ottawa Senators): *D, Samuel Rossini*
191. New Jersey Devils: *D, Artem Maltsev*
192. Calgary Flames (from Colorado Avalanche): *G, Veini Vehvilainen*
193. Dallas Stars (from Carolina Hurricanes via Vancouver Canucks and Edmonton Oilers): *C, Jeffrey De Wit*
194. Detroit Red Wings: *D, Jack Walker*
195. Minnesota Wild: *D, Brandon Crawley*
196. Philadelphia Flyers: *C, Niilo Halonen*
197. Nashville Predators: *D, Matt Barberis*
198. St. Louis Blues (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *C, Jin Sawade*
199. Boston Bruins: *D, Marshall Rifai*
200. Tampa Bay Lightning:
201. San Jose Sharks:
202. New York Rangers:
203. New York Islanders:
204. New Jersey Devils (from Anaheim Ducks via Edmonton Oilers):
205. Chicago Blackhawks:
206. San Jose Sharks (from St. Louis Blues):
207. Minnesota Wild (from Florida Panthers):
208. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Dallas Stars via Edmonton Oilers):
209. Los Angeles Kings:
210. Washington Capitals:
_


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Trades:*_

*Trade #1:*
To Ottawa: 15th Overall
To Minnesota: Kyle Turris

*Trade #2:*
To Calgary: Mika Zibanejad
To Ottawa: 28th Overall, Emile Poirier, Ladislav Smid

*Trade #3:*
To Edmonton: Erik Karlsson, Zack Smith, 15th Overall, 130th Overall
To Ottawa: 2nd Overall, Darnell Nurse, Nail Yakupov, Mark Fayne, 87th Overall

*Trade #4:*
To San Jose: Tyler Johnson, Ryan Callahan, Andrei Vasilevskiy, Jonathan Drouin, Anthony DeAngelo, Slater Koekkoek, Matt Carle, 20th Overall, 50th Overall
To Tampa Bay: Logan Couture (50%), Joe Pavelski (50%), Brent Burns (50%), Martin Jones

*Trade #5:*
To Toronto: Kevin Shattenkirk, David Backes, Ville Husso
To St. Louis: Nazem Kadri, Jake Gardiner, Garret Sparks, 122nd Overall

*Trade #6:*
To Edmonton: Sami Vatanen, 204th Overall
To Anaheim: 31st Overall, 78th Overal, 181st Overall

*Trade #7:*
To Calgary: Semyon Varlamov
To Colorado: 33rd Overall, Mason McDonald, Morgan Klimchuk, Mason Raymond (400k), Ollas Mattsson

*Trade #8:*
To New York Islanders: Jonas Brodin
To Minnesota: Travis Hamonic

*Trade #9:*
To Ottawa: Joe Thornton, Noah Rod
To San Jose: Matt O'Connor, Ladislav Smid, 40th Overall

*Trade #10:*
To Boston: Justin Braun, 40th Overall
To San Jose: 21st Overall

*Trade #11:*
To Edmonton: 12th Overall
To Colorado: Sami Vatanen, Anton Lander, 130th Overall, Joey Laleggia

*Trade #12:*
To Edmonton: David Savard
To Columbus: 15th Overall, 61st Overall

*Trade #13:*
To Washington: Marc-Edouard Vlasic
To San Jose: Ilya Samsonov, Riley Barber, Brooks Orpik ($1m), 30th Overall

*Trade #14:*
To Detroit: Colin Wilson
To Nashville: Brendan Smith, 104th Overall

*Trade #15:*
To Nashville: 30th Overall, 50th Overall
To San Jose: 17th Overall

*Trade #16:*
To Boston: Dale Weise, 115th Overall
To Chicago: Dennis Seidenberg

*Trade #17:*
To New Jersey: Thomas Vanek
To Minnesota: Jacob Josefson

*Trade #18:*
To Calgary: Matt Dumba
To Minnesota: Rasmus Andersson, 57th Overall, 123rd Overall, 153rd Overall

*Trade #19:*
To Boston: Erik Johnson
To Colorado: Justin Braun, Seth Griffith, 115th Overall

*Trade #20:*
To Boston: Jason Demers
To Dallas: 139th Overall

*Trade #21:*
To Carolina: 35th Overall
To Columbus: 43rd Overall, 79th Overall

*Trade #22:*
To Edmonton: Jake Bean, David Backes, 60th Overall, 71st Overall
To Toronto: Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, Kyle Platzer, Lauri Korpikoski

*Trade #23:*
To Ottawa: Ethan Bear, John Marino, Keven Bouchard
To Edmonton: 83rd Overall, 87th Overall, 100th Overall, 160th Overall

*Trade #24:*
To Dallas: Griffin Reinhart, 121st Overall, 146th Overall, 151st Overall
To Edmonton: Radek Faksa, 58th Overall

*Trade #25:*
To Edmonton: Josh Jooris
To Calgary: 100th Overall

*Trade #26:*
To Edmonton: 64th Overall
To Carolina: 71st Overall, 87th Overall

*Trade #27:*
To Edmonton: 70th Overall
To New Jersey: Bogdan Yakimov, 204th Overall

*Trade #28:*
To Edmonton: 78th Overall
To Anaheim: 83rd Overall, William Lagesson

*Trade #29:*
To Calgary: 192nd Overall
To Colorado: Karri Ramo

*Trade #30:*
To Nashville: 96th Overall
To Buffalo: 107th Overall, 137th Overall

*Trade #31:*
To Washington: 109th Overall
To New Jersey: 120th Overall, 180th Overall

*Trade #32:*
To Edmonton: 157th Overall, 187th Overall, 193rd Overall
To Vancouver: Tyler Vesel, Aidan Muir

*Trade #33:*
To Edmonton: 146th Overall
To Dallas: 160th Overall, 187th Overall, 193rd Overall
_


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Signings:*_

*Anaheim:* Hampus Lindholm - 8yr/$54m, Rickard Rakell - 2yr/$5m, David Perron - 3yr/$12m, Frederik Andersen - 3yr/$12.75m, Brandon Pirri - 1yr/$2m, Chris Stewart - 1yr/$2m, All other rfa's-qualified

*Arizona:* Shane Doan - 1yr/$5m, Alex Tanguay - 1yr/$3m, Tobias Rieder 4yr/$14m, Sergei Plotnikov - 1yr/$1.25m, Nicklas Grossmann - 2yr/$6m, Michael Stone - 4yr/$13m, Connor Murphy - 2yr/$3m, Jarred Tinordi 2yr/$1.7m, Kevin Connauton 2yr/$1.7m, All other rfa's-qualified

*Boston:* Lee Stempniak - 3yr/$7.5m, Loui Eriksson - 5yr/$27.5m, Brett Connolly - 2yr/$2m, Tyler Randell - 1yr/$750k, Kevan Miller - 2yr/$2m, Torey Krug - 6yr/$30m, Seth Griffith - 1yr/$797,125k, Joe Morrow - 1yr/$900k, Dale Weise - 2yr/$4.4m, Jason Demers - 4yr/$17m, All other rfa's-qualified

*Buffalo:* Rasmus Ristolainen - 8yr/$48m, Zemgus Girgensons - 3yr/$8.25m, Marcus Foligno - 3yr/$6m, Johan Larsson - 2yr/$3.3m, Jake McCabe - 2yr/2.6m, Nicolas Deslauriers - 1yr/$1m, All other rfa's-qualified

*Calgary:* Johnny Gaudreau - 8yr/$56m, Sean Monahan - 8yr/$52 m, Joe Colborne - 3yr/$8.25m, Josh Jooris - 1yr/$1m, Mark Jankowski- 3yr/$2.7m, All other rfa's-qualified

*Columbus:* Seth Jones - 6yr/$34.2m, William Karlsson - 2yr/$3.3m

*Edmonton:* Eric Gryba - 2yr/$2.5m, Adam Pardy - 1yr/$1m, All other rfa's-qualified (expect for Luke Gazdic and Niklas Lindstrom)

*Florida:* Brian Campbell - 3yr/$13m, Jaromir Jagr - 1yr/$4.5m, Erik Gudbranson - 6yr/ $24m, Vincent Trocheck - 2yr/$6.4m, Al Montoya - 2yr/$2.7m, Quinton Howden - 1yr/850k, Logan Shaw - 1yr/$750k, Garrett Wilson - 1yr/$800k, All other rfa's-qualified

*Minnesota:* All rfa's-qualified

*Nashville:* Filip Forsberg - 6yr/$36m, Calle JÃ¤rnkrok - 2yr/$3m, All other rfa's-qualified

*New Jersey:* Kyle Palmieri - 4yr/$17m, Devante Smith-Pelly - 2yr/$2.8m, Patrik Elias - 1yr/$1m, David Schlemko - 2yr/$3.2m, Bobby Farnham - 1yr/$725k

*Ottawa:* Mike Hoffman - 5yr/$25m, Cody Ceci - 3yr/$7.5m, Matt Puempel - 1yr/$700k, Colin White - 3yr/$2.775m, Alex Chiasson - 2yr/$3m, Patrik Laine - 3yr/$2.775m, Chris Wideman - 1yr/$800k, All other rfa's-qualified

*San Jose:* Tomas Hertl - 3yr/$9m, Jeremy Morin - 3yr/$3m, Matt Nieto - 3yr/$4.5m, Joakim Ryan - 2yr/$1.85m, Dylan Demelo - 3yr/$3m, Matt Tennyson - 1yr/$1m

*St. Louis:* Nazem Kadri - 5yr/$26m

*Tampa Bay:* Steven Stamkos - 8yr/$80m, Nikita Kucherov - 6yr/$36m, Alex Killorn - 3yr/$7.5m, Vladislav Namestnikov - 2yr/$4.3m, Nikita Nesterov - 2yr/$2.5m, Cedric Pacquette - 1yr/$1.2m , Jonathan Marchessault - 1yr/$1m, J.T. Brown - 1yr/$900k

*Toronto:* David Backes - 4yr/$24m, Morgan Rielly - 8yr/$52m, Kevin Shattenkirk - 8yr/$56m, All other rfa's-qualified

*Washington:* Marcus Johansson - 4yr/$17m, Dmitry Orlov - 4yr/$10.4m, Tom Wilson - 2yr/$2.3m, Michael Latta - 2yr,$1.4m, All other rfa's-qualified
_


----------



## Paneerboy

*TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS*   

*James van Riemsdyk - Tyler Bozak - P.A. Parenteau 
Milan Michalek - Ryan Nugent-Hopkins - Leo Komarov
Joffrey Lupul - Peter Holland - Michael Grabner
Colin Greening - Brooks Laich - Ben Smith 

Ex: Byron Froese, Brad Boyes, Mark Arcobello, Lauri Korpikoski

Morgan Rielly - Kevin Shattenkirk 
Martin Marincin - Frank Corrado
Matt Hunwick - Jared Cowen

Jonathan Bernier
Alex Stalock*

Trades Completed: 

_Nazem Kadri, Jake Gardiner, Garret Sparks, 122nd to STL for Kevin Shattenkirk, David Backes, Ville Husso
David Backes, Jake Bean, 60th, 71st to EDM for Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, Lauri Korpikoski, Kyle Platzer_

Draft Picks:

_1 (4) : LD Jakob Chychrun 
1 (18) : LD Jake Bean (traded to EDM)
2 (32) : C Jonathan Dahlen
3 (62) : RD Andrew Peeke
4 (92) : LD Cole Candella
4 (102) : LD Vojtech Budik_​


----------



## Makaveli

Ill take Arizona please


----------



## Tapdog

* 

Updated team listing

T Hall – L Draisaitl - J Eberle
B Pouliot – C McDavid – D Backes
P Maroon – Z Smith - Z Kassian
Hendricks – Letestu – Pakarinen
J Jooris

O Klefbom – E Karlsson
A Sekera – D Savard
B Davidson – Gryba 


Talbot
Brossoit


Edmonton Oilers 2016 Draft selections:

#12 C - Michael McLeod - 6'02" 190lbs - Mississauga, OHL
#58 RW - Vladimir Kuznetsov - 6'02" 214lbs - Acadie Bathurst, QMJHL
#60 LW - Jack Kopacka - 6'02" 190lbs - SS Marie, OHL
#64 C - Trent Frederic - 6'02" 200lbs - USDT, USHL
#70 LHD - Jacob Moverare - 6'03" 200lbs - HV71. Swe J20
#78 RW - William Knierim 6'3" 218lbs - Dubuque, USHL
#146 G - Adam Brizgala 6'1" 209lbs - HC Sparta Praha U18, Czech U18
#157 RHD Carter Long 6'4" 209lbs - Selects Hockey Academy 18U, USPHL 18U

2016 Draftees via trade:

#18 LHD - Jake Bean - 6'01" 175lbs - Calgary, WHL 


Prospects:

Eetu Laurikainen - G
C. Jones - D
Z Paigin - D
J Oesterle - D
D Simpson - D
R Faksa - C 
G Chase - C
J. Kharia – C/W
A. Slepyshev - LW
M Moroz - LW​*


----------



## edguy

roster:

Hoffman (5.0Mil)-Thornton (6.75Mil)-Ryan (7.25Mil)
Laine (925K)-Pageau (900K)-Stone (3.5Mil)
Lazar(894K)-White (925K)-Yakupov (2.5Mil)
MacArthur(4.65Mil)-Paul (670K)-Neil (1.5Mil)
Puempel (700K)/Chiasson (1.5Mil)


Methot (4.9Mil)-Ceci (2.5Mil)
Phaneuf (7.0Mil)-Wideman (800K)
Nurse (863K)-Fayne (3.63Mil)
Boroweicki (1.1Mil)/

Anderson (4.2Mil)
Hammond (1.35Mil)

Total Cap Hit: $64,007,000

Top 10 NON-Roster Players
1) Thomas Chabot-LD
2) Alex Nylander-LW/RW
3) Noah Rod-C/RW
4) Markus Niemelainen-LD
5) Ryan Dzyngel-C/LW
6) Gabriel Gagne-RW
7) Andreas Englund-LD
8) Ethan Bear-RD
9) Max McCormick-LW/RW
10) Marcus Hogberg-G


----------



## dathockeydoe

I'll take  if that's fine.


----------



## FlamerForLife

I'll take the Ducks if that's fine


----------



## MackAttack26

*Round 6:*
151. Dallas Stars (from Edmonton Oilers): *C, Maxwell Gerlach*
152. Toronto Maple Leafs: *RW, Mathias From*
153. Minnesota Wild (from Calgary Flames): *G, Denis Godla*
154. Winnipeg Jets: *LW, Pius Suter*
155. Columbus Blue Jackets: *LW, Carsen Twarynski*
156. Buffalo Sabres: *C, Tim Wahlgren*
157. Edmonton Oilers (from Vancouver Canucks): *D, Carter Long*
158. Arizona Coyotes: *D, Noah Carroll*
159. Montreal Canadiens: *RW, Wade Allison*
160. Dallas Stars (from Ottawa Senators via Edmonton Oilers): *C, Jordan Stallard*
161. New Jersey Devils: *C, Brett McKenzie*
162. Colorado Avalanche: *LW, Artur Kayumov*
163. Carolina Hurricanes: *C, Michael Graham*
164. Detroit Red Wings: *RW, William Lockwood*
165. Calgary Flames (from Minnesota Wild): *C, Cameron Askew*
166. Philadelphia Flyers:*D, Kenny Johnson*
167. Nashville Predators: *LW, Brandon Hagel*
168. Pittsburgh Penguins: *C, Kennan Suthers*
169. Boston Bruins: *D, Blake Coffey*
170. Tampa Bay Lightning: *D, Willaim Pethrus*
171. San Jose Sharks: *RW, Mikhail Belyayev*
172. New York Rangers: *C, Christopher Pacquette*
173. New York Islanders: *G, Tyler Parsons*
174. Florida Panthers (from Anaheim Ducks): *LW, Nicolas Poulin*
175. Chicago Blackhawks: *D, Michael Roman*
176. Toronto Maple Leafs (from St. Louis Blues): *LW, Graham McPhee*
177. Florida Panthers: *D, Hugo Danielsson*
178. Dallas Stars: *G, Severi Isokangas*
179. Philadelphia Flyers (from Los Angeles Kings): *D, Matthew Cairns*
180. New Jersey Devils (from Washington Capitals): *C, Dante Salituro*

*Round 7:*
181. Anaheim Ducks (from Edmonton Oilers): *LW, Jakub Stukel*
182. Toronto Maple Leafs: *RW, Kristian Reichel*
183. Calgary Flames: *C, Nathan Noel*
184. Winnipeg Jets: *LW, Brinson Paschinuk*
185. Columbus Blue Jackets: *RW, Ivan Kosorenkov*
186. Buffalo Sabres: *D, David Quenneville*
187. Dallas Stars (from Vancouver Canucks and Edmonton Oilers): *D, Nolan Volcan*
188. Arizona Coyotes: *G, Joseph Raaymakers*
189. Buffalo Sabres (from Montreal Canadiens): *RW, Colin Grannary*
190. New York Islanders (from Ottawa Senators): *D, Samuel Rossini*
191. New Jersey Devils: *D, Artem Maltsev*
192. Calgary Flames (from Colorado Avalanche): *G, Veini Vehvilainen*
193. Dallas Stars (from Carolina Hurricanes via Vancouver Canucks and Edmonton Oilers): *C, Jeffrey De Wit*
194. Detroit Red Wings: *D, Jack Walker*
195. Minnesota Wild: *D, Brandon Crawley*
196. Philadelphia Flyers: *C, Niilo Halonen*
197. Nashville Predators: *D, Matt Barberis*
198. St. Louis Blues (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *C, Jin Sawade*
199. Boston Bruins: *D, Marshall Rifai*
200. Tampa Bay Lightning:
201. San Jose Sharks:
202. New York Rangers:
203. New York Islanders:
204. New Jersey Devils (from Anaheim Ducks via Edmonton Oilers):
205. Chicago Blackhawks:
206. San Jose Sharks (from St. Louis Blues):
207. Minnesota Wild (from Florida Panthers):
208. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Dallas Stars via Edmonton Oilers):
209. Los Angeles Kings:
210. Washington Capitals:


----------



## BornBruliever

Can I have Carolina please


----------



## BornBruliever

Whoa...that was a fast response lol


----------



## TT1

ill take MTL


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

please


----------



## heusy_79

Please and thanks!


----------



## donut

please and thanks (and thanks for the PM)


----------



## SJSharks72

please!

We understand that we do not have a first round pick but we would like to rebuild. Burns, Pavelski, Thornton, Marleau, Vlasic, couture, etc. all available.

Only untouchables are Hertl, Donskoi, Mueller, Meier, Roy and Goldobin.


----------



## BornBruliever

Carolina Hurricanes '15-'16 roster (no $ amount = not yet re-signed for '16-'17)

Joakim NordstrÃ¶m ($M) - Jordan Staal ($6M) - Phil Di Giuseppe ($0.8175M)
Jeff Skinner ($5.725M) - Victor Rask ($M) - Elias Lindholm ($2.7M)
Chris Terry ($M) - Riley Nash ($M) - Andrej Nestrasil ($0.9125M)
Nathan Gerbe ($M) - Jay McClement ($1.2M) - Brad Malone ($M)
Brody Sutter ($M), 

Jacob Slavin ($0.7425M) - Justin Faulk ($4.833M)
Noah Hanifin ($0.925M) - Michal Jordan ($M)
Ron Hainsey ($2.833M) - Brett Pesce ($0.809M)
Ryan Murphy ($M), James Wisniewski ($5.5M)

Cam Ward ($M)
Eddie LÃ¤ck ($2.75M)

Draft picks
13.
29.
43.
52.
64.
73.
79.
103.
133.
163.


----------



## Makaveli

Arizona is making picks 22 and 38 available. Either packaged to trade up or for a prospect/young player.


----------



## FinPanda

Philadelphia thanks.


----------



## CodeE

I'll take the Islanders


----------



## Paradise*

*Current Roster*
Gaudreau (7.0) - Monahan (6.5) - PuljujÃ¤rvi (0.925)
Bennett (0.925) - Zibanejad (2.625) - Frolik (4.3)
Shinkaruk (0.863) - Backlund (3.575) - Colborne (2.75)
Bouma (2.2) - Stajan (3.125) - Ferland (0.825) 
Bollig (1.125)

Giordano (6.75) - Hamilton (5.75)
Brodie (4.65) - Wideman (5.25)
Jokipakka (0.800) - Dumba (2.8)
Wotherspoon (0.925) - Engelland (2.91)

Varlamov (5.9) - Ortio (0.600)

Retained 0.400 on Raymond 

*Prospects*
Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi - RW 
Jon Gillies - G 
Hunter Shinkaruk - LW 
Mark Jankowski - C 
Oliver Kylington - LD
Mitchell Mattson - C 
Brett Pollock - LW 
Adam Fox - RD
Nick Schneider - G 
Andrew Mangiapane - LW 
David Bernhardt - LD 
Brandon Hickey - LD
Kenney Morrison - RD
Patrick Sieloff - LD 
Eric Roy - RD
Bill Arnold - C 
John Gilmore - LD
Kenny Agostino - LW 
Brett Kulak - LD
Hunter Smith - RW 
Keegan Kanzig - LD 

Calgary is looking to continue to build upon their young talent by acquiring pieces that fit into the current cores age group. Willing to trade current vets to accomplish this. Untouchables include Monahan, Gaudreau, Bennett and Brodie.

*Need*
Picks
Prospects 

*Available*
Giordano
Wideman 
Backlund 
Bouma

*2016 Draft picks* 
1st (3) Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi - RW 
3rd (63) Mitchell Mattson - C 
4th (93) Adam Fox - RD
4th (100) David Bernhardt - LD 
6th (165) 
7th (183)
7th (192) Avs

*Total Cap :* 72.145
​


----------



## Zaddy

please


----------



## TheGroceryStick

I will take the Blues please.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Only 8 teams left. let's Fill those up so we can start!! come on People!!


----------



## Makaveli

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> Only 8 teams left. let's Fill those up so we can start!! come on People!!




I'm assuming lottery will take place as soon as we fill up all the spots. Correct?


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Makaveli said:


> I'm assuming lottery will take place as soon as we fill up all the spots. Correct?



lottery's Already been completed. just waiting Until all teams are filled to reveal it


----------



## BruinsPortugal

I'll take Columbus!


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Well i want to get this thing started So if anyone wants a 2nd team, you Can take one. just Remember to only Take a 2nd team if you Think you can commit to it*


----------



## Paradise*

Where the heck are all the Ranger fans?


----------



## SabresSociety

I'll take Minnesota


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Detroit's The only team with a 1st who hasn't Been claimed so once we get a Gm for them, i'll begin revealing the lottery!!*


----------



## SabresSociety

Looking for a #1C willing to move one of Brodin/Scandella/Spurgeon in a deal

Tuch will not be included in any of these deals


----------



## Makaveli

Arizona is looking to move up from the 22nd pick in the draft. Preferably top 10, would settle for top 15 depending on offers. Also willing to deal 22nd+ for a young defensemen with upside.

Arizona is still rebuilding so young roster players and prospects are off limits. Unless of course the offer blows us away.


----------



## edguy

still have available:

Marc Methot
Dion Phaneuf
Bobby Ryan
Mike Hoffman
Clarke MacArthur
Craig Anderson
Andrew Hammond
Alex chiasson
Patrick Wiercioch
Mark Boroweicki
Chris Wideman

Untouchables:
Mark Stone
Cody Ceci
Curtis Lazar
JG Pageau


----------



## Tapdog

Once you reveal the last 14 spots, how long until everything gets going?

#1 up for grabs If the Hockey gods grant the Oilers another win! 

Willing to package if necessary for a Right shot top pairing Dman


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*The bruins Are looking for a top 4 Rhd and a solid back-up Goalie*


----------



## FlamerForLife

looking to move some of their defensive depth for some more offence and picks, also looking to move back form pick 24 to gain some more mid round picks.


----------



## McMozesmadness

I can take the Wings if that gets your draft going.


----------



## Tapdog

Hall (6.0) – Nugent-Hopkins (6.0) – Draisaitl (.925)
Pouliot (4.0) – McDavid (.925) – Eberle (6.0)
Maroon (1.5) – Lander (.988) - Yakupov (2.5)
Hendricks (1.85) – Letestu (1.8) – Kassian (1.775)
Pakarinen (.850)
Korpikoski (2.5)

Klefbom (4.167) – Sekera (5.5)
Davidson (1.425) – Fayne (3.625)
Nurse (1.713) – Oesterle (.775)
Gryba (1.25)


Talbot (4.167)
Brossoit (.750)

2016 Draft picks 
Round 1 – ? 
Round 2 – 31 
Round 3 – 61, 78 (Pitts), 87 (Fla) 
Round 4 – Zippo 
Round 5 – 121, 146 (St.L) 
Round 6 – 151 
Round 7 – 181 

 Prospects
G. Reinhart - D
A. Slepyshev - W
B. Yakimov - C
J. Kharia – C/W
E. Bear - D
C. Jones - D
W Lagesson –D


*Oilers are open for business, one untouchable and I am sure you know who
Looking for Top pairing/ top 4 RHD X2
*


----------



## Makaveli

McMozesmadness said:


> I can take the Wings if that gets your draft going.


----------



## Tapdog

Sorry DBL post


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Alright! i will Begin revealing the results of the 2016 NHL Draft Lottery!!!!*


----------



## Tapdog

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> *Alright! i will Begin revealing the results of the 2016 NHL Draft Lottery!!!!*




Once done revealing, when does pick one go on the clock?


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Tapdog said:


> Once done revealing, when does pick one go on the clock?



clock Will officially begin at 8:00 am (central Time) tomorrow, however They can pick anytime after the lottery is Completed


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The Detroit Red Wings retain the 14th position*_​


----------



## MackAttack26

are looking for a top-4 LHD and a top-6 winger. Don't want too old guys (over 32) or UFA's however.


----------



## SabresSociety

Zemgus26 said:


> are looking for a top-4 LHD and a top-6 winger. Don't want too old guys (over 32) or UFA's however.




Vanek


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The Carolina Hurricanes retain the 13th position*_​


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*i am also going to allow trades/signings to be announced. Remember to read all the rules clearly before posting either!!*


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_Lee stempniak - 3yr/$7.5m
Loui eriksson - 5yr/$27.5m
Brett connolly - 2yr/$2m
Tyler randell - 1yr/$750k
Kevan miller - 2yr/$2m
Torey krug - 6yr/$30m
Seth griffith - 1yr/$797,125k
Joe morrow - 1yr/$900k
All other rfa's-qualified_


----------



## MackAttack26

ZGirgs28 said:


> Vanek




Vanek for Moulson (E5)?

Otherwise, stay away from me with this garbage


----------



## SabresSociety

Zemgus26 said:


> Vanek for Moulson (E5)?
> 
> Otherwise, stay away from me with this garbage




Lol man Moulson for Vanek would be an epic trade but Moulson sucks a lot so I'll pass


----------



## edguy

sign:

Cody Ceci- 3 yrs 7.5Mil (2.5 per)
Matt Puempel-1 year 700K
Qualify all other RFAs. 

Decission to come on Hoffman/Wiericioch/Chiasson


----------



## SabresSociety

Just posting this here, if anyone starts up an Expansion mock send me a pm as I would love to join in


----------



## FlamerForLife

looking to move Stoner and/or Bieksa, willing to retain salary on both


----------



## edguy

ZGirgs28 said:


> Just posting this here, if anyone starts up an Expansion mock send me a pm as I would love to join in




Thatd actually be fun. If anyones starting one id be game too


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The Colorado Avalanche retain the 12th position*_​


----------



## heusy_79

*Roster moves*

_- D Brian Campbell 3 years $13M ($4.33M AAV)
- F Jaromir Jagr 1 year $4.5M
- D Erik Gudbranson 6 years $24M ($4M AAV)
- F Vincent Trocheck 2 years $6.4M ($3.2M AAV)
- G Al Montoya 2 years $2.7M ($1.35M AAV)
- F Quinton Howden 1 year $850k
- F Logan Shaw 1 year $750k
- F Garrett Wilson 1 year $800k
- F David Bolland bought out --> $1.83M buyout caphit ($3.6M savings)
- All RFAs qualified_

*Current Roster*

*J. Huberdeau - A. Barkov - J. Jagr*
(3.25M - 5.9M - 4.5M)
*J. Jokinen - V. Trochek - R. Smith*
(4M - 3.2M - 3.45M)
*L. Crouse - N. Bjugstad - L. Shaw*
(925k - 4.1M - 750k)
*G. Wilson - D. Mckenzie - S. Thornton - Q. Howden*
(800k - 1.3M - 600k - 850k)

*D. Kulikov - A. Ekblad*
(4.33M - 925k)
*B. Campbell - E. Gudbranson*
(4.33M - 4M)
*J. Kindl - A. Petrovic - S. Kampfer*
(2.04M - 1.05M - 612K)

*R. Luongo - A. Montoya*
(4.53M - 1.35M)

- $56.8M roster commitments + buyouts (Bolland + Boyes) = $59.46M

*Draft picks*
(1)27
(4)117
(5)143
(6)174
(6)177

*Top Prospects* (non roster)

-_ M. Matheson, I. McCoshen, J. Hawryluk, R. Grimaldi, S. Montembeault, D. Hunt_

The Panthers remain in negotiations with UFA forwards Hudler and Purcell. Looking to maintain most of the competing roster and possibly add a top 9 winger. Will listen on any big deals but young roster players will be tough to acquire. Otherwise just looking to beef up the bottom 6.

Have the cap room to take on a contract for the right deal, looking to add picks.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Hey sorry I'm gonna have to drop out of this mock draft. My apologies.


----------



## donut

* wants 1st+2nd+3rd round picks and top prospects; everyone old can go *


----------



## MackAttack26

edguy said:


> Thatd actually be fun. If anyones starting one id be game too




Sameeeee.


----------



## MackAttack26

I'll take  as well to help get this thing going.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The New Jersey Devils retain the 11th position*_​


----------



## Paradise*

Gaudreau - 8 year 56 mil = 7 mil aav
Monahan - 8 year 52 mil = 6.5 mil aav
Colborne - 3 year 8.25 mil = 2.75 aav
Jooris - 1 year 1.0 mil = 1.0 aav
Jankowski ELC - 3 year 2.7 mil = 0.900 aav
All RFA's Qualified


----------



## MackAttack26

going for the cup. No pick or prospect is safe. No position cannot be further upgraded. Get your offers in.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The Ottawa Senators retain the 10th position*_​


----------



## SJSharks72

trade block:
Thornton
Marleau
Pavelski
Couture
Burns
Vlasic
Braun
Jones
Reimer

Also we would like to announce the signings of:
Tomas Hertl-3 years at 3M per
Jeremy Morin-3 years at 1M per
Matt Nieto-3 years at 1.5M per
Joakim Ryan-2 years at 0.925M per
Dylan Demelo-3 years at 1M per
Matt Tennyson-1 year at 1M per


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The Montreal Canadiens retain the 9th position*_​


----------



## Tapdog

Paradise said:


> Gaudreau - 8 year 56 mil = 7 mil aav
> Monahan - 8 year 52 mil = 6.5 mil aav
> Colborne - 3 year 8.25 mil = 2.75 aav
> Jooris - 1 year 1.0 mil = 1.0 aav
> Jankowski ELC - 3 year 2.7 mil = 0.900 aav
> All RFA's Qualified




Solid numbers right through. Nice!


----------



## FlamerForLife

Frederick Andersen is available if the right offer comes along


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The Arizona Coyotes retain the 8th position*_​


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The Vancouver Canucks retain the 7th position*_​


----------



## Paneerboy

Just about every player is available except for Rielly and younger players. Kadri, Gardiner and van Riemsdyk can be moved if the offer is enticing enough but it is not a necessity.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The Buffalo Sabres retain the 6th position*_​


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

willing to Move seidenberg. best offer Gets him


----------



## MackAttack26

Looking for

1LW
1RHD
2LHD
2RW
3LW

 trade block

Vasilevski
Drouin
DeAngelo
Koekkoek
Point
All pick
All other prospects
Any player for upgrade

Get at me


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The Winnipeg Jets drop 1 spot and now have the 5th selection*_​


----------



## Tapdog

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> _*The Winnipeg Jets drop 1 spot and now have the 5th selection*_​




Well shouldn't that make the #1 pick to Clb?


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Tapdog said:


> Well shouldn't that make the #1 pick to Clb?



not Necessarily. it Just means they're in the top 3. it's Different this year than it used to be


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The Toronto Maple Leafs drop 2 spots and now have the 4th selection*_​


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Still 4 Teams left to be claimed*


----------



## Tapdog

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> _*The Toronto Maple Leafs drop 2 spots and now have the 4th selection*_​




So Edm #3
Cal #2
Clb#1
???????


----------



## edguy

Tapdog said:


> So Edm #3
> Cal #2
> Clb#1
> ???????




Could be those 3 in the any order


----------



## Tapdog

edguy said:


> Could be those 3 in the any order




Shouldn't be if the Draft Simulator was used?

And I am the one who hopes I am wrong lol


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Tapdog said:


> Shouldn't be if the Draft Simulator was used?
> 
> And I am the one who hopes I am wrong lol



any Non-playoff team can get Any 1 of the top 3 picks


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*The Calgary Flames retain the 3rd position*_​


----------



## Paradise*

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> _*The Calgary Flames retain the 3rd position*_​




At least I didn't move out of the top 3. After those drops I was getting excited for #1 or #2


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_*And We have a winner!! The Columbus Blue Jackets move up 4 spots and now Hold the #1 Overall selection!! Which means That the Edmonton Oilers hold the 2nd Overall selection!!*_​


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*The Clock will officially start at 8:00 Am (central Time) tomorrow!!*


----------



## Paneerboy

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> _*The Toronto Maple Leafs drop 2 spots and now have the 4th selection*_​




Dammit!


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Reminder to Everyone to re-sign your Fa's and also to make Trades!!


----------



## MackAttack26

signings

Rasmus Ristolainen - 8 years / 6.00M per
Zemgus Girgensons - 3 years / 2.75M per
Foligno - 3 years / 2.00M per
Johan Larsson - 2 years / 1.65M per
McCabe - 2 years / 1.30M per
Deslauriers - 1 year / 1.00M
Qualified all others


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> still have available:
> 
> Erik Karlsson
> Marc Methot
> Dion Phaneuf
> Kyle Turris
> Bobby Ryan
> Mike Hoffman
> Mikka Zibanejad
> Clarke MacArthur
> Zach Smith
> Craig Anderson
> Andrew Hammond
> Alex Chiasson
> Patrick Wiercioch
> Mark Boroweicki
> Chris Wideman
> 
> Untouchables:
> Mark Stone
> Cody Ceci
> Curtis Lazar
> JG Pageau




Still aplies!!! Open to trade talk of all kinds!


----------



## SabresSociety

Zemgus26 said:


> signings
> 
> Rasmus Ristolainen - 8 years / 6.00M per
> Zemgus Girgensons - 3 years / 2.75M per
> Foligno - 3 years / 2.00M per
> Johan Larsson - 2 years / 1.65M per
> McCabe - 2 years / 1.30M per
> Deslauriers - 1 year / 1.00M
> Qualified all others




In case anyone questions these, as a Sabres fan these are all very fair dollar figures and term


----------



## edguy

We have a trade to announce!!

 trade:
Kyle Turris

 trade:
15OV


----------



## SabresSociety

edguy said:


> We have a trade to announce!!
> 
> trade:
> Kyle Turris
> 
> trade:
> 15OV




 confirm, still looking at centres if the deal is right


----------



## donut

donut said:


> * wants 1st+2nd+3rd round picks and top prospects; everyone old can go *




Hello


----------



## Makaveli

Looking to move pick 22+38. Either to move up a for a young defensemen.


----------



## dathockeydoe

We are interested in doing a few things potentially. 

1. Could move Pickard or Varlamov. Seriously considering it. 
2. Could move Duchene. Would need a significant player coming back to begin the deal obviously. 
3. Would be willing to talk swapping RFA's with Boedker. 

Really open to discussing many things and many players. 

Not a rebuild. But possibly a re-tool of sorts.


----------



## SabresSociety

I wanna see what offers I can get for Suter and Parise, send me offers, still want to stay competitive even if I decide to make these trades


----------



## FlamerForLife

RFA rights to Andersen and Vatanen are available


----------



## Paradise*

*Current Roster*

Ovechkin (9.54) - Backstrom (6.7) - Oshie (4.175)
Burakovsky (0.894) - Kuznetsov (3.0) - Williams (3.25)
Vrana (0.894) - Johansson (4.25) - Wilson (1.15)
Winnik (2.25) - Beagle (1.75) - Latta (0.700)
Galiev (0.575) = 39.128

Vlasic (4.25) - Carlson (3.96)
Alzner (2.8) - Niskanen (5.75)
Orlov (2.6) - Schmidt (0.812)
Weber (1.5) - Chorney (0.800) = 22.472

Holtby (6.1) - Grubauer (0.750) = 6.85 

Orpik 1.0 mil retained 

*Prospects*
Jakub Vrana - LW
Madison Bowey - D
Jonas Siegenthaler - D
Vitek Vanecek - G
Otto MÃ¤kinen - C 
Zach Sanford - LW
Conner Hobbs - D
Chandler Stephenson - C
Christian Djoos - D
Travis Boyd - RW
Colby Williams - D

*2016 Draft picks*
4th (109) Otto MÃ¤kinen - C 
5th (144)
5th (150)
7th (210)

Washington looks forward to competing for the "Stanley Cup". Once again we feel that we have a strong and capable roster to do so. Minor tweaks only. 

*Contracts*
Johansson - 4 year, 17 mil = 4.25 aav
Orlov - 4 year, 10.4 mil = 2.6 aav
Wilson - 2 year, 2.3 mil = 1.15 aav
Latta - 2 year, 1.4 = 0.700 aav
Qualified all RFA's

*Cap total: 69.450*

​


----------



## In it to win it

I can take the Rangers


----------



## BruinsPortugal

*Columbus Blue Jackets* ​

Columbus Re signs:
Seth Jones - 6 years/5,7M per
William Karlsson - 2 years/1,65M per


*Current Roster*
OFFENSE 

Brandon SAAD (6.000,000)	- Brandon DUBISNKY (5.850,000) - Cam ATKINSON (3.500,000)
Boone JENNER (2.900,000)	- Alex WENNBERG (925,000) - Nick FOLIGNO (5.500,000)
Scott HARTNELL (4.750,000)	- William KARLSSON (1.650,000) - Olivier BJORKSTRAND (655,833)
Matt CALVERT (2.200,000)	- Greg CAMPBELL (1.500,000) - Jared BOLL (1.700,000)

EXTRA: David CLARCKSON (5.250,000)

TOTAL O: 42.380,833 

DEFENSE 

Ryan MURRAY	(2.825,000) - Seth JONES	(5.700,000)
Jack JOHNSON	(4.357,143) - David SAVARD	(4.250,000)
Zach WERENSKI	(612,500) - Cody GOLOUBEF	(750,000)

EXTRA: Fedor TYUTIN (4.500,000)	

TOTAL D: 22.994,643

GOALIES 

Sergei BOBROVSKY (7.425,000)
Joonas KORPISALO (742,500)

TOTAL G: 8.167,5	
TOTAL: 73.542,976	

*2016 Draft picks*
1st (1)
2th (35)
3th (65)
6th (155)
7th (185)

*Top Prospects*
Zack Werenski
Kerby Rychel
Sonny Milano
Gabriel Carlsson
Oscar Dansk
Josh Anderson
Paul Bittner
Daniel Zaar


----------



## Paradise*

In it to win it said:


> I can take the Rangers




They're yours.


----------



## BruinsPortugal

Columbus Blue Jackets ​*Players Available*
Brandon DUBISNKY
David CLARCKSON
Scott HARTNELL
Nick FOLIGNO
Fedor TYUTIN
David SAVARD
Jack JOHNSON
Matt CALVERT

Looking to get into the 1st round and to do some hockey trades if possible, some of those guys are available for late picks or prospects.


----------



## BruinsPortugal

And with the 1st pick in the 2016 NHL Draft, the  select..

Auston Matthews




Look at him so pumped to come to Ohio


----------



## Paradise*

*Trade*

 

Zibanejad 



1st (28)
Poirier 
Smid

​


----------



## edguy

Paradise said:


> *Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> Zibanejad
> 
> 
> 
> 1st (28)
> Poirier
> Smid
> 
> ​




 agree


----------



## MackAttack26

Steven Stamkos has shocked the hockey world as he has signed to remain in Tampa Bay. Tampa has told Stamkos they are gearing up for a run the next few years and to help them out, he came down on his price slightly. *Stamkos has signed an 8 year deal worth $80 million ($10 million AAV) in hopes that the difference in the small discount will lead to a cup with his name on it.*

On top of this, Tampa Bay has resigned the following players:

Nikita Kucherov - 6 years / 6.00M per
Alex Killorn - 3 years / 2.50M per
Vladislav Namestnikov - 2 years / 2.15M per
Nikita Nesterov - 2 years / 1.25M per
Cedric Pacquette - 1 year / 1.20M 
Jonathan Marchessault - 1 year / 1.00M
J.T. Brown - 1 year / 900k


----------



## Paradise*

Zemgus26 said:


> Steven Stamkos has shocked the hockey world as he has signed to remain in Tampa Bay. Tampa has told Stamkos they are gearing up for a run the next few years and to help them out, he came down on his price slightly. *Stamkos has signed an 8 year deal worth $80 million ($10 million AAV) in hopes that the difference in the small discount will lead to a cup with his name on it.*
> 
> On top of this, Tampa Bay has resigned the following players:
> 
> Nikita Kucherov - 6 years / 6.00M per
> Alex Killorn - 3 years / 2.50M per
> Vladislav Namestnikov - 2 years / 2.15M per
> Nikita Nesterov - 2 years / 1.25M per
> Cedric Pacquette - 1 year / 1.20M
> Jonathan Marchessault - 1 year / 1.00M
> J.T. Brown - 1 year / 900k




Congrats to the Lightning for locking up their franchise player. 

BTW Killorn's cap is less than it currently is.


----------



## MackAttack26

* TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING ROSTER 

Valtteri Filppula (5.000) - Steven Stamkos (10.000) - Ryan Callahan (5.800) 
Ondrej Palat (3.333) - Tyler Johnson (3.333) - Nikita Kucherov (6.000)
Jonathan Drouin (0.894) - Vladislav Namestnikov (2.150) - Alex Killorn (3.000)
Cedric Paquette (1.200) - Brian Boyle (2.000) - Eric Condra (1.250)
X - Jonathan Marchessault (1.000), J.T. Brown (0.950)

Victor Hedman (4.000) - Anton Stralman (4.500)
Braydon Coburn (3.700) - Jason Garrison (4.600)
Nikita Nesterov (1.250) - Andrej Sustr (1.450)
X - Matt Carle (5.500)

Ben Bishop (5.900)
Anadrei Vasilevskiy (0.925)

Cap Hit: $76.842M *working to get below cap*​*​


----------



## MackAttack26

Paradise said:


> Congrats to the Lightning for locking up their franchise player.
> 
> BTW Killorn's cap is less than it currently is.




 i realized that, honestly don't fell he's worth much more than that thoguh  not a TB fan so could be wrong on some.


----------



## Paradise*

Zemgus26 said:


> i realized that, honestly don't fell he's worth much more than that thoguh  not a TB fan so could be wrong on some.




Lol. You know I can help ya out

Looks like you got some work to do.


----------



## TheGroceryStick

@GeneralFanager





















*The Blues are exploring moving a Dman
Looking for a young 1C
*​


----------



## Paradise*

*Mikael Backlund* is on the trading block. Looking for picks or prospects 

​


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> still have available:
> 
> Erik Karlsson
> Marc Methot
> Dion Phaneuf
> Bobby Ryan
> Mike Hoffman
> Clarke MacArthur
> Zach Smith
> Craig Anderson
> Andrew Hammond
> Alex chiasson
> Patrick Wiercioch
> Mark Boroweicki
> Chris Wideman
> 
> Untouchables:
> Mark Stone
> Cody Ceci
> Curtis Lazar
> JG Pageau




Still applies


----------



## heusy_79

Zemgus26 said:


> i realized that, honestly don't fell he's worth much more than that thoguh  not a TB fan so could be wrong on some.




I think Killorn's next AAV falls in the $3M - $4M range, he's a pretty darn good player.


----------



## MackAttack26

heusy_79 said:


> I think Killorn's next AAV falls in the $3M - $4M range, he's a pretty darn good player.




Okay maybe im underrating him. Still cap strapped so im gunna make it 3M


----------



## TheGroceryStick

(LW)Jaden Schwartz has been locked down for 4 years / 20M total. 
(RW) Ty Rattie has been signed to a 3 yr / 6M total 
(G) Pheonix Copley has been signed to 2yr /1.5M total
(G) Jordan Binnington has been signed to 2yr/1.5M total
(D)Joel Edmundson has been signed to a 2yr/2M total


The Blues are still in search of a 1C and have made some D available, depending on the return. 

​


----------



## edguy

We have a trade to announce!! 

 trade:
Erik Karlsson
Zack Smith
15OV
130OV

 Trade:

2OV
87OV 
Darnell Nurse
Nail Yakupov
Mark Fayne


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

edguy said:


> we have a trade to announce!!
> 
> trade:
> Erik karlsson
> zack smith
> 15ov
> 130ov
> 
> trade:
> 
> 2ov
> 87ov
> darnell nurse
> nail yakupov
> mark fayne



wow!!!!


----------



## Tapdog

edguy said:


> We have a trade to announce!!
> 
> trade:
> Erik Karlsson
> Zack Smith
> 15OV
> 130OV
> 
> Trade:
> 
> 2OV
> 87OV
> Darnell Nurse
> Nail Yakupov
> Mark Fayne




ilers 

Oilers Confirm deal 
Confident the Oilers have finally found their #1 dman.
Can you feel McDavid smiling 

Oiler store is still open for business!


----------



## MackAttack26

*SOUTHERN BLOCKBUSTER*






_The Tampa Bay Lightning and San Jose Sharks completed a trade for the ages this early Friday morning featuring 10 players, many of which are stars, and 2 picks.

The Lightning have moved forwards Tyler Johnson, Ryan Callahan, defenseman Matt Carle as well as the young star netminder Andrei Vasilevksiy down to California. In addition to these roster pieces, Tampa Bay also has included their 1st and 2nd round picks in the 2016 draft and top prospects Jonathan Drouin, Anthony DeAngelo and Slater Koekkoek.

In return for this collection of upcoming youth with tons of potential, the Lightning recieve four of San Jose's former core players. The Sharks have sent Tampa forwards Joe Pavelski, Logan Couture, defenseman Brent Burns and young starting goalie Martin Jones. San Jose has also retained 50% of each players salary.

"It was a move we just had to make", GM Steve Yzerman said about the trade Friday. "Our cup window is occuring right now and we want to make sure we don't miss it. We wish all those young players moved as well as the vets the best of luck, but this saved us money on the cap and made us a MUCH better team. It was a no brainer."
_

*Breakdown*
To  - Tyler Johnson, Ryan Callahan, Andrei Vasilevskiy, Jonathan Drouin, Anthony DeAngelo, Slater Koekkoek, 2016 1st, 2016 2nd AND MATT CARLE!
To  - Joe Pavelski, Logan Couture, Brent Burns, Martin Jones *all 50% retained except Jones*​


----------



## SabresSociety

Zemgus26 said:


> *SOUTHERN BLOCKBUSTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Tampa Bay Lightning and San Jose Sharks completed a trade for the ages this early Friday morning featuring 10 players, many of which are stars, and 2 picks.
> 
> The Lightning have moved forwards Tyler Johnson, Ryan Callahan, defenseman Matt Carle as well as the young star netminder Andrei Vasilevksiy down to California. In addition to these roster pieces, Tampa Bay also has included their 1st and 2nd round picks in the 2016 draft and top prospects Jonathan Drouin, Anthony DeAngelo and Slater Koekkoek.
> 
> In return for this collection of upcoming youth with tons of potential, the Lightning recieve four of San Jose's former core players. The Sharks have sent Tampa forwards Joe Pavelski, Logan Couture, defenseman Brent Burns and young starting goalie Martin Jones. San Jose has also retained 50% of each players salary.
> 
> "It was a move we just had to make", GM Steve Yzerman said about the trade Friday. "Our cup window is occuring right now and we want to make sure we don't miss it. We wish all those young players moved as well as the vets the best of luck, but this saved us money on the cap and made us a MUCH better team. It was a no brainer."
> _
> *Breakdown*
> 
> To  - Tyler Johnson, Ryan Callahan, Andrei Vasilevskiy, Jonathan Drouin, Anthony DeAngelo, Slater Koekkoek, 2016 1st, 2016 2nd AND MATT CARLE!
> 
> To  - Joe Pavelski, Logan Couture, Brent Burns, Martin Jones *all 50% retained*​




Great trade for both teams and Tampa gets out of that Carle contract


----------



## heusy_79

Holy heck we're starting off with some blockbusters here! Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but don't teams only have three retention slots?


----------



## MackAttack26

heusy_79 said:


> Holy heck we're starting off with some blockbusters here! Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but don't teams only have three retention slots?




Oh damn I think you are right. I'll be nice guy and have Jones at full salary


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

heusy_79 said:


> Holy heck we're starting off with some blockbusters here! Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but don't teams only have three retention slots?



correct


----------



## Paneerboy

Open for business


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select 2nd Overall, from Tappara of the Liiga in Finland:

*Patrik Laine*





1(2)-*Patrik Laine*-LW/RW-6'4-209LBS-Tappara-Liiga

PMing next GM​


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

The total of your "retained salary" commitments cannot exceed 15% of the cap's upper limit. (So under the current $64.3 million cap, a team can retain up to $9.6 million.)....http://www.lighthousehockey.com/2014/1/19/5321360/nhl-cba-rule-retained-salary-trades-ryan-miller


----------



## MackAttack26

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> The total of your "retained salary" commitments cannot exceed 15% of the cap's upper limit. (So under the current $64.3 million cap, a team can retain up to $9.6 million.)....http://www.lighthousehockey.com/2014/1/19/5321360/nhl-cba-rule-retained-salary-trades-ryan-miller




What current 64.3M cap?


----------



## SabresSociety

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> The total of your "retained salary" commitments cannot exceed 15% of the cap's upper limit. (So under the current $64.3 million cap, a team can retain up to $9.6 million.)....http://www.lighthousehockey.com/2014/1/19/5321360/nhl-cba-rule-retained-salary-trades-ryan-miller




For 74.5M, you can retain 11.175M


----------



## MackAttack26

ZGirgs28 said:


> For 74.5M, you can retain 11.175M




But still only 3 max spots though right?

Burns + Couture + Pavelski retention isn't even 9M so I'm fine anyways./


----------



## SabresSociety

Zemgus26 said:


> But still only 3 max spots though right?
> 
> Burns + Couture + Pavelski retention isn't even 9M so I'm fine anyways./




Yep that's correct, you are all good as long as you take Jones at full cap which you already agreed to do


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Zemgus26 said:


> What current 64.3M cap?



that's From 2013-14, so this mock is $74.5m, which Means San jose can retain no more than $11.175m. if The other gm's want to get Rid of that, i'm Fine with it


----------



## heusy_79

Zemgus26 said:


> Oh damn I think you are right. I'll be nice guy and have Jones at full salary




Haha yeah it doesn't really effect the total cost too much with Jones being at full price. Still an awesome, mind boggling trade lol


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

ZGirgs28 said:


> Yep that's correct, you are all good as long as you take Jones at full cap which you already agreed to do



Lol missed that He wasn't retaining on jones Anymore


----------



## SabresSociety

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> that's From 2013-14, so this mock is $74.5m, which Means San jose can retain no more than $11.175m. if The other gm's want to get Rid of that, i'm Fine with it




Don't really think that will effect us, you basically need to retain 3 guys with 8 million cap hits


----------



## edguy

looking for help up the middle! 

Also willing to Move back from #10OV!


----------



## SabresSociety

I love trades like this, kinda like a trade Murray would do


----------



## SabresSociety

edguy said:


> looking for help up the middle!
> 
> Also willing to Move back from #10OV!




Maybe you shouldn't have traded Zibby and Turris


----------



## MackAttack26

* TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING ROSTER 

Valtteri Filppula (5.000) - Steven Stamkos (10.000) - Joe Pavelski (3.000) 
Ondrej Palat (3.333) - Logan Couture (3.000) - Nikita Kucherov (6.000)
Alex Killorn (3.000) - Vladislav Namestnikov (2.150) - Eric Condra (1.250)
Cedric Paquette (1.200) - Brian Boyle (2.000) - Jonathan Marchessault (1.000)
X - Adam Erne (0.874), J.T. Brown (0.950)

Victor Hedman (4.000) - Brent Burns (2.880)
Braydon Coburn (3.700) - Anton Stralman (4.500)
Nikita Nesterov (1.250) - Jason Garrison (4.600)
X - Andrej Sustr (1.450)

Ben Bishop (5.900)
Martin Jones (3.000)

Cap Hit: $73.144M​*​


----------



## MackAttack26

looking for good 1LW, 3RW and 2LD.

Still have Point, Erne and a few other good prospects available + all picks outisde of 1st and 2nd in 2016. Keep in mind you'll need to be able to take some cap back. ie) Filppula + youth for 1LW


----------



## SabresSociety

Zemgus26 said:


> * TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING ROSTER
> 
> Valtteri Filppula (5.000) - Steven Stamkos (10.000) - Joe Pavelski (3.00)
> Ondrej Palat (3.333) - Logan Couture (3.000) - Nikita Kucherov (6.000)
> Alex Killorn (3.000) - Vladislav Namestnikov (2.150) - Eric Condra (1.250)
> Cedric Paquette (1.200) - Brian Boyle (2.000) - Jonathan Marchessault (1.000)
> X - Adam Erne (0.874), J.T. Brown (0.950)
> 
> Victor Hedman (4.000) - Brent Burns (2.880)
> Braydon Coburn (3.700) - Anton Stralman (4.500)
> Nikita Nesterov (1.250) - Jason Garrison (4.600)
> X - Andrej Sustr (1.450)
> 
> Ben Bishop (5.900)
> Martin Jones (3.000)
> 
> Cap Hit: $73.144M​*​




Congrats on the cup, sadly you lose a good player or two to the expansion draft next year


----------



## CodeE

Currently listening on offers for Hamonic, would like to trade him to either a Canadian team or American team with direct flights to Winnipeg. We're already involving in primary negotiations with other teams, so if you're interested please send me a PM. However, I am looking for proper value, so if I don't get an offer I find appropriate, I will simply inform Travis that I could not find a suitable trade.

We have also agreed in term with the following players - 

Kyle Okposo - 3 years/$6.5M per
Frans Nielsen - 4 years/$4M per
Ryan Strome - 3 years/$3.5 per
Matt Martin - 4 years/$2.5M per
Casey Cizikas - RFA qualified
Shane Prince - RFA qualified
Scott Mayfield - RFA qualified

Islanders have $19.7M in cap space for next season and these resignings total $16.5M plus the RFAs. The Islanders will also be letting the following players hit unrestricted free agency:

- Steve Bernier
- Eric Boulton
- Marek Zidlicky
- Brian Strait


----------



## SJSharks72

Zemgus26 said:


> *SOUTHERN BLOCKBUSTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Tampa Bay Lightning and San Jose Sharks completed a trade for the ages this early Friday morning featuring 10 players, many of which are stars, and 2 picks.
> 
> The Lightning have moved forwards Tyler Johnson, Ryan Callahan, defenseman Matt Carle as well as the young star netminder Andrei Vasilevksiy down to California. In addition to these roster pieces, Tampa Bay also has included their 1st and 2nd round picks in the 2016 draft and top prospects Jonathan Drouin, Anthony DeAngelo and Slater Koekkoek.
> 
> In return for this collection of upcoming youth with tons of potential, the Lightning recieve four of San Jose's former core players. The Sharks have sent Tampa forwards Joe Pavelski, Logan Couture, defenseman Brent Burns and young starting goalie Martin Jones. San Jose has also retained 50% of each players salary.
> 
> "It was a move we just had to make", GM Steve Yzerman said about the trade Friday. "Our cup window is occuring right now and we want to make sure we don't miss it. We wish all those young players moved as well as the vets the best of luck, but this saved us money on the cap and made us a MUCH better team. It was a no brainer."
> _
> 
> *Breakdown*
> To  - Tyler Johnson, Ryan Callahan, Andrei Vasilevskiy, Jonathan Drouin, Anthony DeAngelo, Slater Koekkoek, 2016 1st, 2016 2nd AND MATT CARLE!
> To  - Joe Pavelski, Logan Couture, Brent Burns, Martin Jones *all 50% retained except Jones*​



Confirm

Vlasic
Thornton
Marleau
Reimer
Braun

All still available.


----------



## Daximus

One of Pavalec/Hutchinson avaliable.


----------



## edguy

have announced the signing of top College Prospect Colin White to a 3 year 925K per yeat contract!!


----------



## dathockeydoe

ZGirgs28 said:


> Great trade for both teams and Tampa gets out of that Carle contract




of everything that happened here... the fact you even mentioned the Carle contract is astounding to me. haha


----------



## MackAttack26

dathockeydoe said:


> of everything that happened here... the fact you even mentioned the Carle contract is astounding to me. haha




For me, getting rid of a useless 5.5M contract essentially as a throw in was actually a very key part to the trade


----------



## SJSharks72

Zemgus26 said:


> For me, getting rid of a useless 5.5M contract essentially as a throw in was actually a very key part to the trade




And with all the cap space im going to have, I can take on that contract and play Carle against top lines so we get scored on more and suck more until my youngins are able to take it!


----------



## Paradise*

With the 3rd pick  are proud to select...

*Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi - RW - KÃ¤rpÃ¤t (Liiga)*






​PMing next GM


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Paradise said:


> With the 3rd pick  are proud to select...
> 
> *Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi - RW - KÃ¤rpÃ¤t (Liiga)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​PMing next GM



wow Off the board pick....


----------



## Paradise*

I know

Reminder to all...sign your RFA and UFA's. Posting your rosters would also be nice.


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> roster:
> 
> Hoffman-Lazar-Ryan
> Laine-Pageau-Stone
> MacArthur-White-Yakupov
> Chiasson-Paul-Neil
> Puempel
> 
> 
> Methot-Ceci
> Phaneuf-Wideman
> Nurse-Fayne
> Wiercioch/Boroweicki
> 
> Anderson
> Hammond




 current 16/17 roster! 

Still looking to make deals!! Hoffman biggest name still available!!


----------



## Paradise*

edguy said:


> current 16/17 roster!
> 
> Still looking to make deals!! Hoffman biggest name still available!!




Where's Smid?


----------



## Makaveli

Shane Doan 1 Year 5 Mill
Alex Tanguay 1 Year 3 Mill
Toby Rieder 4 Years 3.5 Mill Per
Plotnikov 1 Year 1.25 Mill
Grossman 2 years 3 mill per
Michael Stone 4 Years 3.25 mill Per
Connor Murphy 2 Years 1.5 Mill Per
Tinordi 2 Years 850K Per
Connauton 2 Years 850 K Per

ALL OTHER RFAS QUALIFIED 

Rieder-Vermette-Doan
Domi-Hanzal-Dvorak
Tanguay-Strome-Duclair
Martinook-Richardson-Sekac
Plotnikov

OEL-Michalek
Grossman-Stone
Connauton-Murphy
Tinordi,Dahlbeck

Smith
Domingue


----------



## Paneerboy

The Toronto Maple Leafs would like to thank the city of Buffalo and the Buffalo Sabres organization for hosting tonight's draft. The fan support has been nothing short of amazing and here's hoping to a wonderful night. We will now make our pick.

*clears throat*

*With the 4th overall pick in tonight's 2016 NHL Draft...

the  are pleased to select... 

from the Sarnia Sting...

defenseman Jakob Chychrun!*






"Not a surprising pick one bit, you know the Leafs have been hungry looking for a partner for young Morgan Rielly, and since Rielly loves to play the right side as a left-handed shot this is a match made in hockey heaven."

1 (4) : D Jakob Chychrun, Sarnia Sting (OHL)​


----------



## heusy_79

Makaveli said:


> Shane Doan 1 Year 5 Mill
> Alex Tanguay 1 Year 3 Mill
> Toby Rieder 2 Year 1.75 Mill Per
> Plotnikov 1 Year 1.25 Mill
> Grossman 2 years 3 mill per
> Michael Stone 4 Years 3.25 mill Per
> Connor Murphy 2 Years 1.5 Mill Per
> Tinordi 2 Years 850K Per
> Connauton 2 Years 850 K Per
> 
> ALL OTHER RFAS QUALIFIED
> 
> Rieder-Vermette-Doan
> Domi-Hanzal-Dvorak
> Tanguay-Strome-Duclair
> Martinook-Richardson-Sekac
> Plotnikov
> 
> OEL-Michalek
> Grossman-Stone
> Connauton-Murphy
> Tinordi,Dahlbeck
> 
> Smith
> Domingue




Not to be nit picky but I think you're much too low on Rieder there, like 50% too low. He's an excellent two way player who puts up roughly .5 PPG, I think a good comparison would be Jakob Silfverberg who makes $3.75M.


----------



## Makaveli

heusy_79 said:


> Not to be nit picky but I think you're much too low on Rieder there, like 50% too low. He's an excellent two way player who puts up roughly .5 PPG, I think a good comparison would be Jakob Silfverberg who makes $3.75M.




I will fix it. I wasn't sure what he deserved, so it was more of a bridge deal. Thanks for the input!


----------



## FlamerForLife

Announce the following signings:
Hampus Lindholm to an 8 year contract with AAV of $6.75M
Rickard Rakell to a 2 year bridge contract with AAV of $2.5M
David Perron to a 3 year contract with AAV of $4M
Frederick Andersen to a 3 year contract with AAV of $4.25M
Brandon Pirri to a 1 year contract worth $2M
Chris Stewart to a 1 year contract worth $2M
All remaining RFA's have been qualified including Sami Vatanen.
Sami Vatanen is being actively shopped, and will be sent to whomever gives the best offer.
We would also like to announce that we have bought out the contract of Clayton Stoner, which will carry a cap hit of $1,083,333 until the end of the 2020-2021 season.

Lineup:
Perron($4M)-Getzlad($8.25M)-Perry($8.625M)
Rakell($2.5M)-Kesler($6.875M)-Silfverberg($3.75M)
Cogliano($3M)-Pirri($2M)-Stewart($2M)
Garbutt($900K)-Thompson($1.6M)-Ritchie($894K)

Lindholm($6.75M)-Bieksa($4M)
Fowler($4M)-Despres($3.7M)
Theodore($863K)-Manson($825K)
Vatanen(RFA)

Andersen($4.25M)
Gibson($2.3M)

Salary Cap: $72,165,333


----------



## Paradise*

*Trade*

 

Semyon Varlamov



2nd (33)
Mason McDonald 
Morgan Kilmchuk 
Mason Raymond (400k retained)
Ollas Mattson



​


----------



## TheGroceryStick

Trade:


Nazem Kadri (C)
Jake Gardiner (LD)
Garret Sparks (G)
5th Round pick (122 overall) 



Kevin Shattenkirk (RD)
_UFA rights _- David Backes (C)
Ville Husso (G)


St.Louis signs C - Nazem Kadri to 5 yrs 26M total 


​


----------



## Paneerboy

TMLFC said:


> Trade:
> 
> 
> Nazem Kadri (C)
> Jake Gardiner (LD)
> Garret Sparks (G)
> 5th Round pick (122 overall)
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Shattenkirk (RD)
> _UFA rights _- David Backes (C)
> Ville Husso (G)
> 
> 
> St.Louis signs C - Nazem Kadri to 5 yrs 26M total
> 
> 
> ​




Confirm trade. Definitely hard to do but was one that was needed to be done.


----------



## TheGroceryStick

Schwartz(5.00)-Kadri(5.2)-Tarasenko(7.5)
Steen(5.8)-Stastny(7)-Fabbri(0.894)
Berglund(3.7)-Lehtera(4.7)-Brouwer(3.5)
Reeves(1.12)-_____-Jaskin(0.775)
Rattie(0.772)

Bouwmeester(5.4)-Pietrangelo(6.5)
Gardiner(4.05)-Parayko(0.859)
Edmundson(1)-Bortuzzo (1.05)

Allen(2.35)
Eliott (2.5)



1 (26) - Pascal Laberge 

Still considering all trades
​


----------



## Tapdog




----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Tapdog said:


> ilers)



 nice Try


----------



## edguy

Tapdog said:


> ilers)





Its : edmonton not : oilers


----------



## Tapdog

edguy said:


> Its : edmonton not : oilers


----------



## Tapdog

Another trade to announce........


 acquire Sami Vatanen and the #204 pick in the 2016 draft


 acquire picks #31, #78 and #181 in the 2016 draft


----------



## edguy

have come to terms with F Mike Hoffman on a 5yr deal worth 25Mil. (5Mil AAV)..

Also announcing that D Patrick Wiercioch will hit free agency on July 1st.


----------



## SJSharks72

current lineup

Drouin-Thornton-Goldobin
Marleau-Hertl-Donskoi
Nieto-Johnson-Callahan
Karlsson-Tierney-Morin

Vlasic-Braun
Dillon-DeMelo
KoekKoek-Carle

Reimer
Vasilevskiy

Looking to move:
Thornton
Marleau
Ward
Wingels
Vlasic
Braun
Martin
Reimer


----------



## FlamerForLife

Tapdog said:


> Another trade to announce........
> 
> 
> acquire Sami Vatanen and the #204 pick in the 2016 draft
> 
> 
> acquire picks #31, #78 and #181 in the 2016 draft




 
confirm, we believe this was the best offer on the table for us, and we wish Sami the best of luck in Edmonton


----------



## SabresSociety

Anyone have cap space to take on a cap hit for a year?


----------



## dathockeydoe

Paradise said:


> *Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> Semyon Varlamov
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd (33)
> Mason McDonald
> Morgan Kilmchuk
> Mason Raymond (400k retained)
> Ollas Mattson
> 
> 
> 
> ​




 confirm this


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Paneerboy said:


> The Toronto Maple Leafs would like to thank the city of Buffalo and the Buffalo Sabres organization for hosting tonight's draft. The fan support has been nothing short of amazing and here's hoping to a wonderful night. We will now make our pick.
> 
> *clears throat*
> 
> *With the 4th overall pick in tonight's 2016 NHL Draft...
> 
> the  are pleased to select...
> 
> from the Sarnia Sting...
> 
> defenseman Jakob Chychrun!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a surprising pick one bit, you know the Leafs have been hungry looking for a partner for young Morgan Rielly, and since Rielly loves to play the right side as a left-handed shot this is a match made in hockey heaven."
> 
> 1 (4) : D Jakob Chychrun, Sarnia Sting (OHL)​



did You pm next gm?


----------



## Paneerboy

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> did You pm next gm?




Yup.


----------



## edguy

More  signings!!

Alex Chiasson-2yrs 3Mil
Patrik Laine-3yrs 2.775Mil
Chris Wideman-1 year 800K


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> roster:
> 
> Hoffman (5.0Mil)-Lazar (894K)-Ryan (7.25Mil)
> Laine (925K)-Pageau (900K)-Stone (3.5Mil)
> MacArthur (4.65Mil)-White (925K)-Yakupov (2.5Mil)
> Chiasson (1.5Mil)-Paul (670K)-Neil (1.5Mil)
> Puempel (700K)
> 
> 
> Methot (4.9Mil)-Ceci (2.5Mil)
> Phaneuf (7.0Mil)-Wideman (800K)
> Nurse (863K)-Fayne (3.63Mil)
> Boroweicki (1.1Mil)/Smid (3.5Mil)
> 
> Anderson (4.2Mil)
> Hammond (1.35Mil)
> 
> Total Cap Hit: $60,757,000




Updated!! Willing to talk any kind of trade!


----------



## MackAttack26

still have lots of assets to trade away for a 1LW, 2LD or 3RW. Retention or taking back expensive contracts is a must. Would pay more if you can do both.


----------



## SabresSociety

Trade to announce:

To :

D Travis Hamonic

To :

D Jonas Brodin


----------



## CodeE

ZGirgs28 said:


> Trade to announce:
> 
> To :
> 
> D Travis Hamonic
> 
> To :
> 
> D Jonas Brodin




Confirm. Isles listened on several offers for Hamonic, and took the best return available. We're excited to welcome Jonas into the organization, as replacing Travis' physicality was a top priority.


----------



## Paradise*

*Get your RFA's and UFA's signed. Also please post your roster with including the Cap...thanks*


----------



## SabresSociety

I'll have everything up tomorrow


----------



## Paradise*

Jets are gonna be auto picked in 10 min. Sad we're gonna do that so early on. Might actually be better to find a new GM to take them over instead, but the pick would need to come in quick, since we've wasted time already.


----------



## TT1

Everyone on our roster is available, PM me if you have a trade in mind.

Picks:

1(9):
2(39):
2(45):
3(69):
4(99):
5(127):
6(159):


----------



## SJSharks72

We have a trade to announce!

To 
Joe Thornton
Noah Rod

To 
Matt O'Connor
Ladislav Smid
OTT 2016 2nd (40th overall)


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Paradise said:


> Jets are gonna be auto picked in 10 min. Sad we're gonna do that so early on. Might actually be better to find a new GM to take them over instead, but the pick would need to come in quick, since we've wasted time already.



5 Hour window


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

No One auto the jets. if He doesn't pick in the next Hour, i will Take control of the team for now. anybody Who wants them after that Can take them. please. i Don't want a 2nd team for the whole Draft as i already have Other **** to do


----------



## edguy

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> To
> Joe Thornton
> Noah Rod
> 
> To
> Matt O'Connor
> Ladislav Smid
> OTT 2016 2nd (40th overall)




 confirm. 

Also announce Marcus Hogberg has agreed to come over to NA and lace up for Binghamton


----------



## Paradise*

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> 5 Hour window




Forgot. Thought it was 4 hour. Dax is offline now, so looks like he won't be picking.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Paradise said:


> Forgot. Thought it was 4 hour. Dax is offline now, so looks like he won't be picking.



fair Enough.  Select Pierre-luc dubois!! i'll Pm the next Gm


----------



## Daximus

With the 5th overall pick in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select from the QMJHL's Cape Breton Screaming Eagles.. Pierre-Luc Dubois!

​


----------



## Daximus

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> fair Enough.  Select Pierre-luc dubois!! i'll Pm the next Gm




Just beat me too it. Sorry guys was at work couldn't get off in time.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

DaximusPrimus said:


> With the 5th overall pick in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select from the QMJHL's Cape Breton Screaming Eagles.. Pierre-Luc Dubois!
> 
> ​



Lol nevermind i Guess


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 6th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from the London Knights of the OHL...

*LHD - Olli Juolevi!*






*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London/OHL

PMing next.​


----------



## donut

_ are proud to select with the 7th overall selection, from the Windsor Spitfires, Russian defender *Mikhail Sergachev*!_



The Canucks are also in the market to pick up another 1st (or two) as well as a couple more 2nd/3rd round picks. PM me if you have something in mind; preferably include an offer and not just "what's the price" kind of PM 

Next GM PMed.


----------



## Paneerboy

announce the following signings:

C David Backes (4 years, $24 million)
D Morgan Rielly (8 years, $52 million)

We also announce an extension with Kevin Shattenkirk: 8 years, $56 million. 

 tender QO's to remaining RFA's

(Someone let me know about these signings)


----------



## Paneerboy

Looking to make trades.


----------



## SJSharks72

Paneerboy said:


> announce the following signings:
> 
> C David Backes (6 years, $33 million)
> D Morgan Rielly (8 years, $52 million)
> 
> We also announce an extension with Kevin Shattenkirk: 8 years, $56 million.
> 
> tender QO's to remaining RFA's
> 
> (Someone let me know about these signings)




I think the Backes one is a little low.


----------



## Paradise*

Paneerboy said:


> announce the following signings:
> 
> C David Backes (6 years, $33 million)
> D Morgan Rielly (8 years, $52 million)
> 
> We also announce an extension with Kevin Shattenkirk: 8 years, $56 million.
> 
> tender QO's to remaining RFA's
> 
> (Someone let me know about these signings)




I think the Backes term is too much. 4-5 years would have been better, but it may have bumped his cap to 5.75-6.0.


----------



## Paneerboy

Alright, I can do 4 years and $24 million.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Detroit is looking for a high end D-man preference goes to a right shot guy.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Wings are looking to move one of Nyquist or Tatar.

Looking for defence.


----------



## Paradise*

Paradise said:


> *Mikael Backlund* is on the trading block. Looking for picks or prospects
> ​




Still available to a team looking for C depth.


----------



## SJSharks72

To 
21st overall

To 
Justin Braun
40th overall


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

SJSharks39 said:


> To
> 21st overall
> 
> To
> Justin Braun
> 40th overall



confirmed


----------



## SabresSociety

Suter and Parise still available for the hell of it, send me a pm if interested


----------



## Makaveli

The  select, from The London Knights of the OHL, Left Winger Matthew Tkachuk!







"Tkachuk a smart, hardworking, gritty, but offensively skilled winger that makes a positive impact on every aspect of the game. Playing on the top line with high-end NHL prospects Christian Dvorak (ARZ) and Mitchell Marner (TOR), Tkachuk's game has evolved into one of skill and strength. While not being a huge player at 6'1", he plays bigger than he actually is and plays a power forward game with an offensive flair. Oozes with offensive skill & size."


----------



## Makaveli

Also 22+38 is available for a young defensemen. Prospect or roster player.


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects Julien Gauthier!

Picks:

1(9): Julien Gauthier
2(39):
2(45):
3(69):
4(99):
5(127):
6(159):

Next GM PMd


----------



## Paradise*

On the trade block...

*Backlund
Wideman
Jooris
Bouma*

Looking for prospects and picks

​


----------



## edguy

Making my pick in a few


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select 10th Overall, from Mississauga of the OHL:

*Alex Nylander*





1(2)-*Patrik Laine*-LW/RW-6'4-209LBS-Tappara-Liiga
1(10)-*Alex Nylander*-LW/RW-6'0-170LBS-Mississauga-OHL

PMing next GM​


----------



## belair

Picking momentarily.


----------



## belair

With the 11th pick in the 2016 NHL draft
 select from the US National Development Team Program,






*C Clayton Keller*



Round | Pick | Position | Player | Ht, Wt | 2015/16 Team
1 | 11 | C |
*Clayton Keller*
| 5'10, 170 | USNDTP, USHL
2 | | | | | 
3 | | | | | 
3 | | | | |
4 | | | | | 
4 | | | | |
5 | | | | |
6 | | | | |
7 | | | | |


----------



## Paradise*

Next gm pm'd


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*We still have 3 Teams left and we need Gm's. if Anyone wants any Of those teams (Dallas, pittsburgh, Los angeles) please Take them. we need The gm's!!*


----------



## Paradise*

Calgary is entertaining offers on *Mark Giordano*. 
​


----------



## Dr Pepper

Sorry I'm late to the party. 

Roster will be updated later, but safe to say anyone with a last name of Seguin, Klingberg, or Benn, is unavailable, and not worth your time asking. Everything else can be had for the right price.

Quick question....why was my first round pick traded away? It's not Calgary's property unless the Stars advance to the Western Conference finals. Or are we assuming the Stars have done that?


----------



## dathockeydoe

Just got up. Looks like I'd be willing to trade down if someone makes me a good offer for #12.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Modo said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party.
> 
> Roster will be updated later, but safe to say anyone with a last name of Seguin, Klingberg, or Benn, is unavailable, and not worth your time asking. Everything else can be had for the right price.
> 
> Quick question....why was my first round pick traded away? It's not Calgary's property unless the Stars advance to the Western Conference finals. Or are we assuming the Stars have done that?



since At the time the mock was made the stars Were #1 in central division, We're treating it like they advanced


----------



## CodeE

CodeE said:


> We have also agreed in term with the following players -
> 
> Kyle Okposo - 3 years/$6.5M per
> Frans Nielsen - 4 years/$4M per
> Ryan Strome - 3 years/$3.5 per
> Matt Martin - 4 years/$2.5M per
> Casey Cizikas - RFA qualified
> Shane Prince - RFA qualified
> Scott Mayfield - RFA qualified




Here are the Isles re-signings which haven't been updated on the first page. Current roster looks like:

Lee - Tavares - Okposo
Bailey - Nielsen - Strome
Kulemin - Nelson - Grabovski
Martin - Cizikas - Clutterbuck
Prince

Leddy - Boychuk
Brodin - Pulock
DeHaan - Hickey
Mayfield

Halak
Greiss


----------



## SabresSociety

Modo said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party.
> 
> Roster will be updated later, but safe to say anyone with a last name of Seguin, Klingberg, or *Benn*, is unavailable, and not worth your time asking. Everything else can be had for the right price.
> 
> Quick question....why was my first round pick traded away? It's not Calgary's property unless the Stars advance to the Western Conference finals. Or are we assuming the Stars have done that?




I guess Jordie is untouchable then


----------



## SabresSociety

qualify all RFAs, I'm super busy but I'm hoping to have some time to finalize extensions


----------



## Paradise*

CodeE said:


> Here are the Isles re-signings which haven't been updated on the first page. Current roster looks like:
> 
> Lee - Tavares - Okposo
> Bailey - Nielsen - Strome
> Kulemin - Nelson - Grabovski
> Martin - Cizikas - Clutterbuck
> Prince
> 
> Leddy - Boychuk
> Brodin - Pulock
> DeHaan - Hickey
> Mayfield
> 
> Halak
> Greiss




What's your cap situation look like?


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> roster:
> 
> Hoffman (5.0Mil)-Thornton (6.75Mil)-Ryan (7.25Mil)
> Laine (925K)-Pageau (900K)-Stone (3.5Mil)
> Lazar(894K)-White (925K)-Yakupov (2.5Mil)
> MacArthur(4.65Mil)-Paul (670K)-Neil (1.5Mil)
> Puempel (700K)/Chiasson (1.5Mil)
> 
> 
> Methot (4.9Mil)-Ceci (2.5Mil)
> Phaneuf (7.0Mil)-Wideman (800K)
> Nurse (863K)-Fayne (3.63Mil)
> Boroweicki (1.1Mil)/
> 
> Anderson (4.2Mil)
> Hammond (1.35Mil)
> 
> Total Cap Hit: $64,007,000




Might as well throw my roster up too. Still looking to make a few deals if anyones interested


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

B.marchand-P.bergeron-L.eriksson
M.beleskey-D.krejci-L.stempniak
D.pastrnak-R.spooner-S.griffith
B.connolly-F.vatrano-J.hayes
(T.randell, L.ferraro)

Z.chara-J.braun
T.krug-A.mcquaid
D.seidenberg-K.miller
(J.morrow)

T.rask
M.subban

*total Cap hit: $70,921,292m*


----------



## SJSharks72

Still looking to move Vlasic and Marleau as the two major pieces. Some minor pieces include a resigned Reimer, Wingels, Ward, Martin, etc.


----------



## dathockeydoe

Trade

 - Vatanen - Lander + 130 + Laleggia

 - #12


----------



## Tapdog

dathockeydoe said:


> Trade
> 
> - Vatanen - Lander + 130 + Laleggia
> 
> - #12




 Confirms the deal.


----------



## Paradise*

dathockeydoe said:


> Trade
> 
> - Vatanen - Lander + 130 + Laleggia
> 
> - #12




Why?


----------



## Tapdog

Paradise said:


> Why?




All in time!


----------



## Paradise*

Tapdog said:


> All in time!




Not you. I know what you're doing.


----------



## Paradise*

....


----------



## Tapdog

Paradise said:


> Not you. I know what you're doing.




What you know what I am doing.....I thought this was a secure location.....
**fires staff**


----------



## Tapdog

Are very happy to select from the Mississauga Steelheads of the Ontario Hockey league, *Right shot centre: Michael McLeod*


----------



## Paradise*

Tapdog said:


> What you know what I am doing.....I thought this was a secure location.....
> **fires staff**




Chia leaks info...


----------



## Tapdog

Paradise said:


> Chia leaks info...




I was wondering why he had a autograghed Johnny Hockey picture hanging on his wall..
**fires Chia**


----------



## Tapdog

Carolina....... you are up to bat
pm'd team already


----------



## Paradise*

Tapdog said:


> I was wondering why he had a autograghed Johnny Hockey picture hanging on his wall..
> **fires Chia**




Lol. He's got an autographed BC jersey under his suit


----------



## Tapdog

Another trade to announce....

*The Columbus Blue Jackets *acquire picks #15 and #61 in the 2016 entry draft


 acquires David Savard


----------



## BruinsPortugal

Tapdog said:


> Another trade to announce....
> 
> *The Columbus Blue Jackets *acquire picks #15 and #61 in the 2016 entry draft
> 
> 
> acquires David Savard




Columbus confirms!


----------



## Paradise*

*Trade*



Marc-Edouard Vlasic - D



1st (30)
Ilya Samsonov - G
Riley Barber - RW
Brooks Orpik - D (1.0 mil retained)

​


----------



## SJSharks72

Paradise said:


> *Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> Marc-Edouard Vlasic - D
> 
> 
> 
> 1st (30)
> Ilya Samsonov - G
> Riley Barber - RW
> Brooks Orpik - D (1.0 mil retained)
> 
> ​




Confirm


----------



## BornBruliever

Carolina is happy to select, at #13, from the Penticton Vees of the BCHL and University of N Dakota commit, F Tyson Jost.

pm'ed next gm


----------



## McMozesmadness

select from the USDP - *Kieffer Bellows*


Can someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## BornBruliever

McMozesmadness said:


> select from the USDP - *Kieffer Bellows*
> 
> 
> Can someone please PM the next GM.




done


----------



## Zaddy

*Signed*
Filip Forsberg 6 years, $36M
Calle JÃ¤rnkrok 2 years, $3M

*Released*
Paul Gaustad
Cody Hodgson

Everyone else qualified.

*Lineup*
JÃ¤rnkrok-Johansen-Neal
Forsberg-Ribeiro-Smith
Wilson-Fisher-Arvidsson
SalomÃ¤ki-Sissons-Watson

Josi-Weber
Ekholm-Ellis
Bitetto-Jackman

Rinne
Hutton

*Prospects*
F Kevin Fiala
F Vladislav Kamenev
F Jimmy Vesey
F Yakov Trenin
F Tommy Novak
F Pontus Ã…berg
F Anthony Richard

D Jack Dougherty
D Alexandre Carrier
D Petter Granberg
D Aaron Irving

G Juuse Saros
G Marek Mazanec

Bit late to the party but willing to make trades. Mainly looking for young NHLers that fit the core group of Johansen, Forsberg and Josi. Would also like to add some defensive depth. Colin Wilson and prospects are available.


----------



## dathockeydoe

Paradise said:


> Why?




1. I had a meeting 15 mins after I made the trade, had to make a decision. 
2. I'm not a big fan of McLeod, but he was the consensus there most likely. 
3. Other players I liked would have taken longer to develop. 
4. Wanted a Dman with the pick kinda anyways. 
5. Didn't have time to haggle over specific pieces or things. 
6. People over value first round picks generally. 
7. If I can add Vatanen to my group, sure I'll take it. 
8. I like cheeesecake. 
9. Other reasons.


----------



## Paradise*

dathockeydoe said:


> 1. I had a meeting 15 mins after I made the trade, had to make a decision.
> 2. I'm not a big fan of McLeod, but he was the consensus there most likely.
> 3. Other players I liked would have taken longer to develop.
> 4. Wanted a Dman with the pick kinda anyways.
> 5. Didn't have time to haggle over specific pieces or things.
> 6. People over value first round picks generally.
> 7. If I can add Vatanen to my group, sure I'll take it.
> 8. I like cheeesecake.
> 9. Other reasons.




I like cheesecake also. Thanks for the rest too.


----------



## Tapdog

The Edmonton Oilers will post their RFA/UFA signings as soon as possible.

They are very pleased with how the 2016 NHL Draft has gone thus far but are still working every possible angle to improve.

Stay tuned..


----------



## Zaddy

Would consider moving down from 17th overall to add picks or simply moving the pick outright for a player. Give me offers. A young centre or a good d prospect would be my preferred return but I'm open to other options.


----------



## Zaddy

*Trade Announcement*

To 
Brendan Smith
4th round pick (104th overall)

To 
Colin Wilson


----------



## McMozesmadness

zaddy zads said:


> to
> brendan smith
> 4th round pick (104th overall)
> 
> to
> colin wilson




confirmed.


----------



## CodeE

Paradise said:


> What's your cap situation look like?




Lee (3.75) - Tavares (5.5) - Okposo (6.5)
Bailey (3.3) - Nielsen (4.0) - Strome (3.5)
Kulemin (4.188) - Nelson (2.5) - Grabovski (5.0)
Martin (2.5) - Cizikas (1.2) - Clutterbuck (2.75)
Prince (0.77)

Leddy (5.5) - Boychuk (6.0)
Brodin (4.167) - Pulock (0.925)
DeHaan (1.967) - Hickey (2.2)
Mayfield (1.00)

Halak (4.5)
Greiss (1.5)

Forwards = $45.458
Defense = $21.759
Goalies = $6

Total = $73.217


----------



## BornBruliever

delete


----------



## Zaddy

*Trade Announcement*

To 
1st round pick (30th overall)
2nd round pick (50th overall)

To 
1st round pick (17th overall)


----------



## SJSharks72

Zaddy Zads said:


> To
> 1st round pick (30th overall)
> 2nd round pick (50th overall)
> 
> To
> 1st round pick (17th overall)




Confirm. There is about 4 players available right now that we really like.


----------



## BruinsPortugal

With the 15th pick Columbus selects from BU





Defenseman Charlie McAvoy


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

2 Picks coming in via Pm!! the  Select riley Tufte and The  select Dante fabbro. i'll Pm next


----------



## Paneerboy

*With the 18th Overall Pick, the  select, from the Calgary Hitmen, Jake Bean!*






_"The Leafs further enhance their defensive prospect pool by taking Jake Bean, an offensive force for the Hitmen. Great IQ, playmaking skills and an overall terrific defender. Shanahan and Co. will have a great time moulding this young player into an offensive force for the Leafs." _

_1 (4) : LD Jakob Chychrun 
1 (18) : LD Jake Bean_​


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_With the 19th overall section, the Boston Bruins are proud to select; from Team Russia U-18 (MHL), *German Rubtsov!!!!*






*1(19): German Rubtsov - Team Russia U-18*

(Pm Sent to next gm)_


----------



## Munchkin10

To Seidenberg

To: Weise's Rights
115th Pick


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Munchkin10 said:


> To Seidenberg
> 
> To: Weise's Rights
> 115th Pick



confirmed!!


----------



## Paradise*

Listening to offers on *Mark Giordano*
​


----------



## CodeE

Islanders looking to trade back from pick #23, shoot me a PM if you're looking to move up.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Would Like to announce the signing of pending Ufa Dale weise to a 2yr/$4.4m contract!!*


----------



## SJSharks72

select Max Jones and Alex DeBrinCat


----------



## Tapdog

The Edmonton Oilers resign UFA defenseman Eric Gryba to 2yr/ 1.25 per. Talks are still in progress with defenseman Adam Pardy but will let all other UFA players go.

The Oilers also qualify all RFA's with the exception of: Luke Gazdic and Niklas Lundstrom.

We thank the departing players for their service and wish them well with their future teams.

Line up to follow.

*Update: The Oilers and defenseman Adam Pardy have agreed to a 1yr/1.0 deal*


----------



## Tapdog

The following is the current line up of the *Edmonton Oilers*.

*Hall - Draisaitl - Eberle*
(6.0, .925, 6.0)
*Pouliot - McDavid - Backes*
(4.0, .925, 6.0)
*Maroon - Smith - Kassian*
(1.5, 1.887, 1.925)
*Hendricks - Letestu - Pakarinen*
(1.85, 1.8, .900)
Spare - *Jooris* (1.0)

*Forwards - 34.712*

*Kelfbom - Karlsson*
(4.167, 6.5)
*Sekera - Savard *
(5.5, 4.25)
*Davidson - Gryba*
(1.425, 1.250)
Spare -* Pardy* (1.0)

*Defensemen - 24.092*

*Talbot* (4.167)
*Brossoit* (.750)

*Goaltenders - 4.917*

*TO BE DETERMINED: Ference - (3.250)*

Total Cap to start season: 66.971

Cap - 74.500
Oilers - 66.971
*7.529* Cap space


----------



## belair

willing to trade for players from teams looking to shed cap.

RW and C preferably, but will listen to anything.

Lineups will be posted later in the draft.


----------



## belair

have acquired *LW/RW Thomas Vanek*

 receive RFA *C Jacob Josefson*.


----------



## SabresSociety

belair said:


> have acquired *LW/RW Thomas Vanek*
> 
> receive RFA *C Jacob Josefson*.




 accept

We qualify Josefson


----------



## Paradise*

*Trade*



Matt Dumba



Rasmus Anderson 
2nd (57)
5th (123)
6th (153)


​


----------



## Paradise*

Tapdog said:


> The following is the current line up of the *Edmonton Oilers*.
> 
> *Hall - Nugent-Hopkins - Draisaitl*
> (6.0, 6.0, .925)
> *Pouliot - McDavid - Eberle
> (4.0, .925, 6.0)*
> *Maroon - Smith - Kassian*
> (1.5, 1.887, 1.925)
> *Hendricks - Letestu - Korpikoski*
> (1.85, 1.8, 2.5)
> Spare - *Pakarinen* (.900)
> 
> *Forwards - 36.212*
> 
> *Kelfbom - Karlsson*
> (4.167, 6.5)
> *Sekera - Savard *
> (5.5, 4.25)
> *Davidson - Gryba*
> (1.425, 1.250)
> Spare -* Pardy* (1.0)
> 
> *Defensemen - 24.092*
> 
> *Talbot* (4.167)
> *Brossoit* (.750)
> 
> *Goaltenders - 4.917*
> 
> *LTIR: Ference (3.250)*
> 
> Total Cap to start season: 68.471
> 
> Cap - 74.500
> Oilers - 68.471
> *6.029* Cap space
> 
> We still have some trade possibilities in the works and will revise list as required.




Nice try. Ference isn't LITR. He was bought out at least 3 or 4 times during our last mock.


----------



## SabresSociety

Paradise said:


> *Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Dumba
> 
> 
> 
> Rasmus Anderson
> 2nd (57)
> 5th (123)
> 6th (153)
> 
> 
> ​




Accept


----------



## Tapdog

Paradise said:


> Nice try. Ference isn't LITR




Not trying at all.... add it up, his cap is in my numbers to start the season but for you I will remove the "LTIR" heading.


----------



## Paradise*

Tapdog said:


> Not trying at all.... add it up, his cap is in my numbers to start the season but for you I will remove the "LTIR" heading.




Then why post the LITR?


----------



## Tapdog

Paradise said:


> Then why post the LITR?




Holy man .... this you pick on...I said I would amend it and it has been changed.
My apologies!

and while we are being picky...It is LTIR not LITR


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Riptide has become the Gm of the Pittsburgh penguins, which Means we only have 1 open spot. anyone Who wants them can have them (Los angeles)*


----------



## Paradise*

Tapdog said:


> Holy man .... this you pick on...It has been changed.
> My apologies!




I'm not picking. It's just there are some people who like to circumvent the cap. Not saying that's you, but Im just trying to keep people honest.


----------



## Tapdog

Paradise said:


> I'm not picking. It's just there are some people who like to circumvent the cap. Not saying that's you, but Im just trying to keep people honest.




No cap circumvention there at all other than improperly calling him on the "LTIR" already. Numbers all added up properly, if you took the time to check?

Better to send me a PM to identify the minor error than call me out in the thread!


----------



## Paradise*

Forget it. Wasting post space in the thread....


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Trade announcement!!


_Erik Johnson_


_Justin Braun
Seth Griffith
115th Overall_


----------



## Paradise*

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> Trade announcement!!
> 
> 
> _Erik Johnson_
> 
> 
> _Justin Braun
> Seth Griffith
> 115th Overall_




Solid trade


----------



## edguy

28th is available from Ottawa! Either to move back or for help up front!


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Trade announcement!!


_Jason Demers (Ufa rights)_


_139th Overall_


----------



## Paradise*

Giordano and Wideman on the trade block. Willing to retain.
​


----------



## dathockeydoe

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> Trade announcement!!
> 
> 
> _Erik Johnson_
> 
> 
> _Justin Braun
> Seth Griffith
> 115th Overall_




confirm


----------



## Dr Pepper

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> Trade announcement!!
> 
> 
> _Jason Demers (Ufa rights)_
> 
> 
> _139th Overall_




Confirmed.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Would Like to announce the signing of pending Ufa Jason demers to a 4yr/$17m contract!!*


----------



## SabresSociety

*Forwards*

Parise - Turris - Coyle
Zucker - Granlund - Niederreiter
ZZZ - Koivu - Pomminville
ZZZ - Haula - ZZZ

*Defence*

Suter - Hamonic
Scandella - Spurgeon
Reilly - Prosser

*Goalies*

Dubnyk
Kuemper


----------



## Paradise*

Have signed Matt Dumba to a bridge contract. 2 years, 5.6mil.
​


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

B.marchand-P.bergeron-L.eriksson
D.pastrnak-D.krejci-L.stempniak
M.beleskey-R.spooner-J.hayes
B.connolly-F.vatrano-D.weise
(T.randell, L.ferraro)

Z.chara-E.johnson
T.krug-J.demers
J.morrow-A.mcquaid
(K.miller)

T.rask
M.subban

*total Cap hit: $74,274,167m*


----------



## Paneerboy

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> *Would Like to announce the signing of pending Ufa Jason demers to a 4yr/$17m contract!!*




Don't wanna be that guy but I would suspect Demers gets more than $4.25 million, somewhere closer in the $5 million range


----------



## CodeE

We really should have appointed someone as "player agent", so an unbiased party can either accept or reject free agent signings. Otherwise, too many GMs are tempted to hand out unrealistically low cap hits. 

Either way, I've been informed Arizona has been autoed and will be making my selection shortly.


----------



## BornBruliever

Can someone make auto pick for Arizona...I'm on way out.


----------



## CodeE

With the 23rd pick in the 2016 NHL entry draft, the New York Islanders are proud to select, from the Windsor Spitfires of the OHL, center *Logan Brown*.






Brown's size is his biggest asset, clocking in at the tallest prospect drafted thus far. We hope Logan can add a bit more snarl to his game and take advantage of his height to develop into an effective power forward for the Islanders. Next GM has been PMed. 

*2016 Islanders Draft*
*1st round (23rd overall) - Logan Brown, C, Windsor Spitfires (OHL)*


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

CodeE said:


> With the 23rd pick in the 2016 NHL entry draft, the New York Islanders are proud to select, from the Windsor Spitfires of the OHL, center *Logan Brown*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown's size is his biggest asset, clocking in at the tallest prospect drafted thus far. We hope Logan can add a bit more snarl to his game and take advantage of his height to develop into an effective power forward for the Islanders. Next GM has been PMed.
> 
> *2016 Islanders Draft*
> *1st round (23rd overall) - Logan Brown, C, Windsor Spitfires (OHL)*



*Logan brown is arizona's Auto (highest Ranked Na skater), so please Make a different selection*


----------



## FlamerForLife

Ducks willing to move back from 24, so shoot in your offers


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Arizona Will be awarded Luke kunin. please Gm's select the Bpa for the auto before you Make your pick from now on*


----------



## FlamerForLife

Since Anaheim is officially on the clock now, I will listen to offers on 24 until 1 pm MT, if nothing comes by then I will make the pick, so get in your offers GM's!!


----------



## FlamerForLife

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select from the Vancouver Giants of the WHL... Tyler Benson!

PM'ing next GM


----------



## Tapdog

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> *Arizona Will be awarded Luke kunin. please Gm's select the Bpa for the auto before you Make your pick from now on*




????????


----------



## heusy_79

Florida is looking to possibly move down from #27 in order to gain a pick. Must include a pick no more than 10 slots later.


----------



## dathockeydoe

looking to acquire a late 1st. pm me if you wanna trade down.

****edit no longer interested. Player was taken before we could trade.


----------



## Paradise*

Paradise said:


> Giordano and Wideman on the trade block. Willing to retain.
> ​




Both still available. Wideman can be had for a pick.


----------



## belair

Nevermind.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

....


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_Winnipeg is auto-selected Nathan Bastian. The Jets are now available for anyone to claim_


----------



## Paradise*

It's sad to be fired in the 1st round. What a waste.


----------



## TheGroceryStick

With the 26th pick and our 1st selection in the 2016 draft
The St.Louis Blues are proud to select from Victoriaville of Quebec Major Junior Hockey League;
*Pascal Laberge*






Team Report: 
To us the skillset that Pascal brings to the ice looks very NHL adaptable. His 2-way play and versatility makes him an easy pick at 26. St.Louis is very pleased to add him to our prospect pool and look forward to developing him into a full time Blue.


*1(26)-Pascal Laberge-Center/Winger-Victoriaville(QMJHL)*
​


----------



## heusy_79

*With the 27th overall pick, the Florida Panthers proudly select, from the University of Connecticut, 

RW Tage Thompson*





*1-27- RW Tage Thompson 6'5 185 R - UConn(NCAA)*


PM sent


----------



## edguy

open to moving back


----------



## fmrdh

Jets for me


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

fmrdh said:


> Jets for me



you Got it!!


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud to select 28th Overall, from Saginaw of the OHL:

*Markus Niemelainen*


1(2)-*Patrik Laine*-LW/RW-6'4-209LBS-Tappara-Liiga
1(10)-*Alex Nylander*-LW/RW-6'0-170LBS-Mississauga-OHL
1(28)-*Markus Niemelainen*-LD-6'6-205LBS-Saginaw-OHL

PMing next GM​


----------



## BornBruliever

Carolina is happy to select another forward with pick #29 and welcome to the Hurricanes organisation from the Mississauga Steelheads, RW Nathan Bastian.

13. Tyson Jost
29. Nathan Bastian

pm'ed next gm.


----------



## fmrdh

@ #25 Jets would like to select Lucas Johansen instead of auto pick Nathan Bastian


----------



## BornBruliever

fmrdh said:


> @ #25 Jets would like to select Lucas Johansen instead of auto pick Nathan Bastian




If Bastian was available at 29, I would have taken him. If Winnepeg is permitted that change, I will exchange Asplund for Bastian.


----------



## dathockeydoe

interested in a goalie. We moved on from Varlamov, looking to see who is available.


----------



## Zaddy

With the 30th overall pick the Nashville Predators are proud to select, from Windsor Spitfires in the Ontario Hockey League, defenseman *Logan Stanley*.






Next GM has been notified.​


----------



## TheGroceryStick

BornBruliever said:


> If Bastian was available at 29, I would have taken him. If Winnepeg is permitted that change, I will exchange Asplund for Bastian.




The Blues are fine with this, We would not have taken Bastian at 26.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Winnipeg Will get johansen at 25 and carolina Will get bastian at 29. Rasmus asplund is still Available*


----------



## Paradise*

Willing to retain 50% on Dennis Wideman to obtain a 2nd or 3rd rounder.
​


----------



## FlamerForLife

The Anaheim Ducks are pleased to select Carter Hart!
Pm'ing next gm


----------



## FlamerForLife

In the OP you have the 78th OA pick belonging to Buffalo, but it should still be mine, as I acquired it in the trade with Edmonton for Sami Vatanen, and didn't trade it...


----------



## FaulkYouAho

any spots open up? i want in  just askin. idc if not so lol


----------



## Tapdog

dedawpro said:


> any spots open up? i want in  just askin. idc if not so lol




Only team left available is the LA Kings.

You just have to wait for : MoveslikeJagr247 or Paradise to give you the thumbs up.


----------



## FaulkYouAho

Tapdog said:


> Only team left available is the LA Kings.
> 
> You just have to wait for : MoveslikeJagr247 or Paradise to give you the thumbs up.




ok


----------



## Tapdog

dedawpro said:


> ok




Their usually not gone very long so?? 
Good luck..


----------



## FaulkYouAho

Tapdog said:


> Their usually not gone very long so??
> Good luck..




thanks  dont worry im not going to put a smiley face on all my comments haha


----------



## Paneerboy

*With the 32nd pick the  select Jonathan Dahlen!*






_1 (4) : LD Jakob Chychrun
1 (18) : LD Jake Bean
2 (32) : C Jonathan Dahlen_​


----------



## Zaddy

Paneerboy said:


> select C Jonathan Dahlen!
> 
> Can someone PM next GM?




Done.


----------



## Paneerboy

Around for trade talk. Backes, Bozak, etc.


----------



## dathockeydoe

Select Rasmus Asplund. 

Happy to take him. He already has such a well rounded game. We love his natural smarts and how he reads the ice. Very smart player who could very well comeover and play in the AHL next season. 





pming next.


----------



## fmrdh

@ #34 Kale Clague


----------



## TheGroceryStick

*HOCKEYFUZZ- Blues looking to step into contention*

The St.Louis Blues are letting teams know that Alex Pietrangelo, Jori Lehtera and Paul Stastny are on the trade block. It may come to a surprise to some that Pietrangelo is actively being shopped, but the blues are looking for a number 1 center and feel their depth on D can take the hit. - 



Deklund

Sources are saying their could be a deal done within the next 24hrs (D3) 

Stay tuned.................
​


----------



## edguy

looking to pick up a 2nd pick!! Open to any offers


----------



## MackAttack26

still have their 2nd round pick to trade in a package for a 2LHD or 1LW.


----------



## BruinsPortugal

Listening to offers on the 34th if anyone wants to move up.


----------



## Tapdog

BruinsPortugal said:


> Listening to offers on the 34th if anyone wants to move up.



Not sure our friend in Winnipeg is going to be happy with you trading his player


----------



## BruinsPortugal

Tapdog said:


> Not sure our friend in Winnipeg is going to be happy with you trading his player




Lol true!


----------



## BruinsPortugal

Columbus is trading pick #35 to Carolina for picks #43 and #79.


----------



## BornBruliever

Confirm. Carolina felt the need to trade up in order to ensure acquiring a quality goaltending prospect to create much needed depth at that position. With the 35th pick of the draft, the Hurricanes are happy to select from Lulea HF, G Filip Gustavsson.

13. F Tyson Jost
29. RW Nathan Bastian
35. G Filip Gustavsson

pm'ed next gm


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 36th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from MODO of the SHL...

*LW - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m!*






Buffalo has a good connection with MODO hockey with two of their forward prospects currently playing there (Olofsson and Possler) as well as having former MODO goalie and top Buffalo prospect Linus Ullmark play for them last year. We have had plenty of opportunity to see Grundstrom display his solid two-way game and see us finding our immediate top LW prospect with this pick. 

*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London/OHL
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO/SHL

PMing next.​


----------



## donut

_ select * Vitali Abramov*_

Can someone PM next GM for me? Thanks


----------



## Tapdog

Could be swayed into moving a top center!

Interested? 
Pitch your offer..


----------



## BornBruliever

donut said:


> _ select * Vitali Abramov*_
> 
> Can someone PM next GM for me? Thanks




done


----------



## FaulkYouAho

Tapdog said:


> Could be swayed into moving a top center!
> 
> Interested?
> Pitch your offer..




lol is it mcdavid thats their top center XD


----------



## Tapdog

dedawpro said:


> lol is it mcdavid thats their top center XD




LOL no my friend the chances that it is McDavid is probably zero.. That kind of move if someone was crazy enough to entertain would have been right before the first pick in the draft.

I can and will entertain all offers on either the Nuge or Draisaitl. Keep in mine Drai plays the wing well too so the offer will have to be well thought out.


----------



## BornBruliever

Montreal's window now open. gm has been pm'ed. Arizona is auto'ed Simon Stransky.


----------



## Paradise*

With the 38th pick  are proud to select...

Simon Stransky - LW - Price Albert Raiders (WHL)

(Auto pick)

​


----------



## Paradise*

BornBruliever said:


> Montreal's window now open. gm has been pm'ed. Arizona is auto'ed Simon Stransky.




I got the next 2 picks pm'd to me. I'll have them in right away.


----------



## Paradise*

With the 39th pick  are proud to select...

Samuel Girard - D - Shawinigan Cataractes (QMJHL)

​


----------



## Paradise*

With the 40th pick  are proud to select...

Luke Green - D - Saint John Sea Dogs (QMJHL)

​Next gm pm'd


----------



## belair

With the 41st pick in the 2016 NHL draft
 select from the North Bay Battalion of the Ontario Hockey League,






*LD Cam Dineen*



Round | Pick | Position | Player | Ht, Wt | 2015/16 Team
1 | 11 | C |
*Clayton Keller*
| 5'10, 170 | USNDTP, USHL
2 | 41 | LD |
*Cam Dineen*
| 5'11, 180 | North Bay Battalion, OHL
3 | | | | | 
3 | | | | |
4 | | | | | 
4 | | | | |
5 | | | | |
6 | | | | |
7 | | | | |


----------



## dathockeydoe

Trade

 get rights to Karri Ramo

 get #192 OV


----------



## Paradise*

Lol.


----------



## Paradise*

dathockeydoe said:


> Trade
> 
> get rights to Karri Ramo
> 
> get #192 OV




Confirmed


----------



## Tapdog

I am interested in acquiring a mid 2nd round pick if anyone is moving one?
Just PM me with what you are asking


----------



## dathockeydoe

With the 42nd pick  select Libor Hajek. 






He's such a strong skater and so elusive. While he's not an "offensive" guy per se, he can rush the puck, stick handle well, and make a fantastic first pass. We are happy to add him to our organization.

pming next.


----------



## BruinsPortugal

With the 43th pick  selects Adam Mascherin


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

dathockeydoe said:


> With the 42nd pick  select Libor Hajek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's such a strong skater and so elusive. While he's not an "offensive" guy per se, he can rush the puck, stick handle well, and make a fantastic first pass. We are happy to add him to our organization.
> 
> pming next.



steal At 42


----------



## Tapdog

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> steal At 42




I agree!! He is one of the two I still have targeted right now.
As I patiently wait for a dance partner......... lol


----------



## In it to win it

New York Rangers:

*Nash*- Brassard- Fast
Kreider- Stepan- Zuccarello
Miller- Staal- Hayes
*Glass- Moore*- Stalberg

McDonagh- Klein
*[M. Staal- Boyle*[/B]
*Yandle- Girardi*
Mcilrath

Lundqvist
Raanta

Prospects:
http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/new_york_rangers/

All bolded are on the trade block. Rick Nash is tentitavely on the trade block due to the italics throughout his name.

Looking for picks, prospects anfd young roster players. Not trying to do to much but always willing to trade


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 44th Overall pick in the 2016 NHL draft:

The Detroit Red Wings are proud to select:

From the Kelowna Rockets of the WHL:


*Dillon DubÃ©*








*DETROIT RED WINGS 2016 DRAFT*
1/14 - *Kieffer Bellows* - LW - US Development - USDP
2/44 - *Dillon DubÃ©* - C/LW - Kelowna Rockets - WHL



​


----------



## McMozesmadness

have been PM'ed.


----------



## Tapdog

Tough site today, everyone has just dialed into making their selections now.

Still looking for a 2nd here.........


----------



## FlamerForLife

Anaheim looking to move into the 2nd round..


----------



## Paradise*

In it to win it said:


> New York Rangers:
> 
> *Nash*- Brassard- Fast
> Kreider- Stepan- Zuccarello
> Miller- Staal- Hayes
> *Glass- Moore*- Stalberg
> 
> McDonagh- Klein
> *[M. Staal- Boyle*[/B]
> *Yandle- Girardi*
> Mcilrath
> 
> Lundqvist
> Raanta
> 
> Prospects:
> http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/new_york_rangers/
> 
> All bolded are on the trade block. Rick Nash is tentitavely on the trade block due to the italics throughout his name.
> 
> Looking for picks, prospects anfd young roster players. Not trying to do to much but always willing to trade




I gotta see how you fit both Staal and Yandle under the cap.


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects, Will Bitten!

1(9): Julien Gauthier
1(39): Samuel Girard
1(45): Will Bitten

Next GM PM'd!


----------



## Tapdog

The *Oilers* are still on the hunt for a *2nd*.................


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*if The clock for philly finishes and There is no pick instead of Auto-selecting, just Skip and pm the next. due To time difference i'm Not sure if He'll Be picking on time, But he will Most likely pick after*


----------



## belair

announce several UFA re-signings...

*RW Kyle Palmieri* signs 4yr, $17M extension ($4.25m AAV)

*RW Devante Smith-Pelley* signs 2yr, $2.8M bridge deal ($1.4m AAV)

*LW Patrik Elias* refuses to go gently into that dark night, signs 1yr, $1m deal.

*D David Schlemko* signs 2yr, $3.2m extension ($1.6m AAV)

*RW Bobby Farnham* signs 1yr, $725k one-way deal

Wave bye to the rest of the UFAs.

RFAs TBA.


----------



## Paneerboy

To all the GM's suffering from "bad contract-itis", your savior has arrived in the form of the Toronto Maple Leafs.


----------



## BornBruliever

Predators window is open for pick #47. GM has been notified.


----------



## FinPanda

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> *if The clock for philly finishes and There is no pick instead of Auto-selecting, just Skip and pm the next. due To time difference i'm Not sure if He'll Be picking on time, But he will Most likely pick after*



Thanks, appreciate this a lot.

The Philadelphia Flyers select from the Youngstown Phantoms, Cameron Morrison.


----------



## Zaddy

With the 47th overall pick the Nashville Predators are happy to select, from Erie Otters, right winger *Taylor Raddysh*.






Next GM has been notified.​


----------



## Riptide

Pittsburgh drafts LW Brett Howden. 

Next GM PM'd.


----------



## MackAttack26

select *D, Chad Krys!*

PMing next


----------



## Zaddy

With the 50th overall pick the Nashville Predators are proud to select, from Moose Jaw Warriors, centre *Noah Gregor*.






30th overall
*LD Logan Stanley, Windsor Spitfires (OHL)*
47th overall
*RW Taylor Raddysh, Erie Otters (OHL)*
50th overall
*C Noah Gregor, Moose Jaw Warriors (WHL)*

Next GM has been notified.​


----------



## SJSharks72

select Sam Steel


----------



## Paradise*

SJSharks39 said:


> select Sam Steel




I Pm'd for you...


----------



## BornBruliever

I just got home. I will pick in a few minutes


----------



## BornBruliever

In need of a good puck moving D in the prospect pool, the Hurricanes are happy to select at #52, from the Chicoutimi Sagueneens, RHD Frederic Allard.

13. F Tyson Jost – 6’0” 194lbs, Penticton Vees – 48gp 42g 104pts
29. RW Nathan Bastian – 6’4” 207lbs, Mississaugua Steelheads – 64gp 19g 59pts
35. G Filip Gustavsson – 6’2” 185lbs, Lulea HF J20 SuperElit – 20gp 3.22gaa .893s%
52. RHD Frederic Allard – 6’1” 180lbs, Chicoutimi Sagueneens – 64gp 14g 59pts

pm'ed next gm


----------



## edguy

Picks #83+87+100+160 are all available for prospects!!


----------



## Paneerboy

trade:

C David Backes
D Jake Bean
60th Overall pick
71st Overall pick

 trade:

C Ryan Nugent-Hopkins
LW Lauri Korpikoski
C Kyle Platzer


----------



## Tapdog

confirms 


Although it was a tough decision to make in moving Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, we feel that David Backes will help in changing some of the dynamics of our team. We wish Ryan well with the Maple Leafs


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_With the 53rd overall section, the Boston Bruins are proud to select; from the Mississauga Steelheads (OHL), *Sean Day!!!!*






*1(19): German Rubtsov - Team Russia U-18 (RUSSIA-JR.)*
*2(40): Luke Green - Saint John (QMJHL)*
*2(53): Sean Day - Mississauga (OHL)*

(Pm Sent to next gm)_


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

*Via Pm  Select jacob Cederholm*


----------



## SabresSociety

When my pick comes up tomorrow, if my window runs out, just skip me and I'll make the pick when I can


----------



## FinPanda

The Philadelphia Flyers select Dmitri Sokolov.

pm'ed next


----------



## Paradise*

ZGirgs28 said:


> When my pick comes up tomorrow, if my window runs out, just skip me and I'll make the pick when I can




You can always pm your pick to myself or Moveslikejagr247 and we'll pick for you. It keeps things running smoothly. Might want to include a couple guys incase your pick is taken.


----------



## SabresSociety

Paradise said:


> You can always pm your pick to myself or Moveslikejagr247 and we'll pick for you. It keeps things running smoothly. Might want to include a couple guys incase your pick is taken.




My bad don't really have the time to do that now


----------



## TheGroceryStick

With the 56th pick and our 2nd selection in the 2016 draft
The St.Louis Blues are proud to select from Sault Ste. Marie of Ontario Hockey League;
*Boris Katchouk*






Team Report: 
We see a player that is hard to play against and is putting up solid numbers in the Soo to back it up. Boris adds a bit of bite to our prospect pool and we are happy to have it. 

*1(26)-Pascal Laberge-C/W-Victoriaville(QMJHL)*
*2(56)-Boris Katchouk-W-Sault Ste. Marie(OHL) *
​


----------



## BornBruliever

TMLFC said:


> With the 56th pick and our 2nd selection in the 2016 draft
> The St.Louis Blues are proud to select from Sault Ste. Marie of Ontario Hockey League;
> *Boris Katchouk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Report:
> We see a player that is hard to play against and is putting up solid numbers in the Soo to back it up. Boris adds a bit of bite to our prospect pool and we are happy to have it.
> 
> *1(26)-Pascal Laberge-C/W-Victoriaville(QMJHL)*
> *2(56)-Boris Katchouk-W-Sault Ste. Marie(OHL) *
> ​




next gm pm'ed


----------



## Tapdog

The following is the updated line up of the *Edmonton Oilers:*

T. Hall - L. Draisaitl - J. Eberle
(6.0, .925, 6.0)
B. Pouliot - C. McDavid - D. Backes
(4.0, .925, 6.0)
P. Maroon - Z. Smith - M.Kassian
(1.5, 1.887, 1.925)
M. Hendricks - M. Letestu - I. Pakarinen
(1.85, 1.8, .900)
Spare - J. Jooris (1.0)

*Forwards - 34.712*

O. Kelfbom - E. Karlsson
(4.167, 6.5)
P. Sekera - D. Savard 
(5.5, 4.25)
B. Davidson - E. Gryba
(1.425, 1.250)
Spare - A. Pardy (1.0)

*Defensemen - 24.092*

C. Talbot (4.167)
L. Brossoit (.750)

*Goaltenders - 4.917*

TO BE DETERMINED: A. Ference - (3.250)

Total Cap to start season: 66.971

Cap - 74.500
Oilers - 66.971
*7.529 Cap space*


----------



## Paradise*

We'll be skipping the pick at 12 cst. I'm not sitting around waiting for the clock to purposely run out and then skip. The pick can be made at a later time.


----------



## Tapdog

have traded picks #83, #87, #100 and #160

TO

 for D - E. Bear, D- J, Marino and G- E. Bouchard​


----------



## edguy

Tapdog said:


> *The Ottawa Senators* have traded picks #83, #87, #100 and #160
> 
> TO
> 
> for D - E. Bear, D- J, Marino and G- E. Bouchard




 agree


----------



## edguy

edguy said:


> roster:
> 
> Hoffman (5.0Mil)-Thornton (6.75Mil)-Ryan (7.25Mil)
> Laine (925K)-Pageau (900K)-Stone (3.5Mil)
> Lazar(894K)-White (925K)-Yakupov (2.5Mil)
> MacArthur(4.65Mil)-Paul (670K)-Neil (1.5Mil)
> Puempel (700K)/Chiasson (1.5Mil)
> 
> 
> Methot (4.9Mil)-Ceci (2.5Mil)
> Phaneuf (7.0Mil)-Wideman (800K)
> Nurse (863K)-Fayne (3.63Mil)
> Boroweicki (1.1Mil)/
> 
> Anderson (4.2Mil)
> Hammond (1.35Mil)
> 
> Total Cap Hit: $64,007,000
> 
> Top 10 NON-Roster Players
> 1) Thomas Chabot-LD
> 2) Alex Nylander-LW/RW
> 3) Noah Rod-C/RW
> 4) Markus Niemelainen-LD
> 5) Ryan Dzyngel-C/LW
> 6) Gabriel Gagne-RW
> 7) Andreas Englund-LD
> 8) Ethan Bear-RD
> 9) Max McCormick-LW/RW
> 10) Marcus Hogberg-G




 draft is now complete! 
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Paradise*

edguy said:


> draft is now complete!
> Thanks everyone!!




Lol. Rushed that.


----------



## edguy

Paradise said:


> Lol. Rushed that.




Haha yeah im just about to start finals so im not gonna have any time to do this. Didnt want to hold up the whole thing


----------



## Paradise*

edguy said:


> Haha yeah im just about to start finals so im not gonna have any time to do this. Didnt want to hold up the whole thing




Goodluck on finals and thanks for joining this mock.


----------



## Tapdog

WE HAVE ANOTHER TRADE TO ANNOUNCE!!!

 have traded R. Faksa and pick #58 in the 2016 draft 

to 

 of G. Reinhart and pick 121,146 and 151


----------



## Tapdog

With the 58th pick in the 2016 NHL Draft, The Edmonton Oilers are pleased to select:

RW - Vladimir Kuznetsov from the Acadie Bathurst in the QMJHL







Next GM ......pm'd already​


----------



## Dr Pepper

Tapdog said:


> WE HAVE ANOTHER TRADE TO ANNOUNCE!!!
> 
> have traded R. Faksa and pick #58 in the 2016 draft
> 
> to
> 
> of G. Reinhart and pick 121,146 and 151




 confirm.


----------



## SabresSociety

select Tage Thompson

Can someone pm next up


----------



## Tapdog

ZGirgs28 said:


> select Tage Thompson
> 
> Can someone pm next up




We are now awaiting the LA pick

He has been pm'd


----------



## Paradise*

ZGirgs28 said:


> select Tage Thompson
> 
> Can someone pm next up




He's Already been picked. #27 by Florida


----------



## Paradise*

With the 59th pick  are proud to select...

*Victor Mete - D - London Knights (OHL)*

​


----------



## Tapdog

The Edmonton Oilers are pleased to select LW - Jack Kopacka from SS Marie in the OHL







Next GM has been PM'd


*Edmonton Oilers 2016 Draft selections:

#12 C - Michael McLeod - Mississauga, OHL
#58 RW - Vladimir Kuznetsov - Acadie Bathurst, QMJHL
#60 LW - Jack Kopacka - SS Marie, OHL*

*2016 Draftees via trade:

#18 LHD - Jake Bean- Calgary, WHL*​


----------



## Paradise*

*Trade*

 

Josh Jooris 

 

4th (100)

​


----------



## Tapdog

Paradise said:


> *Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Jooris
> 
> 
> 
> 4th (100)
> 
> ​




 confirm


----------



## SabresSociety

Paradise said:


> He's Already been picked. #27 by Florida




Oops I'm an idiot, I'll take Greenaway if he's still there, if not I'll pick when I get back


----------



## Tapdog

Another trade to announce:

 trade pick #64 in the 2016 Entry Draft.


To


 for picks #71 and #87 in the 2016 Entry Draft.


----------



## BornBruliever

Tapdog said:


> Another trade to announce:
> 
> :Hurricanes trades pick #64 in the 2016 Entry Draft.
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 
> for picks #71 and #87 in the 2016 Entry Draft.




confirm


----------



## BruinsPortugal

With the 61 Columbus selects Givani Smith


----------



## Paneerboy

select D Andrew Peeke! 

Can someone PM next GM?


----------



## Tapdog

Paneerboy said:


> select D Andrew Peeke!
> 
> Can someone PM next GM?





Done


----------



## Paradise*

With the 63rd pick  are proud to select...

*Mitchell Mattson - C - Grand Rapids High (USHS)*







*1st (3)* Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi - RW - 6'3" 201lbs - R - KÃ¤rpÃ¤t (Liiga)
*3rd (63)* Mitchell Mattson - C - 6'4" 190 lbs - L - Grand Rapids High (USHS)

​Next gm pm'd


----------



## Tapdog

* 


With the 64th pick the Edmonton Oilers select: C - Trent Frederic USA NTDP, USHL







Edmonton Oilers 2016 Draft selections:

#12 C - Michael McLeod - 6'02" 190lbs - Mississauga, OHL
#58 RW - Vladimir Kuznetsov - 6'02" 214lbs - Acadie Bathurst, QMJHL
#60 LW - Jack Kopacka - 6'02" 190lbs - SS Marie, OHL
#64 C - Trent Frederic - 6'02" 200lbs - USDT, USHL
#70 LHD - Jacob Moverare - 6'03" 200lbs - HV71. Swe J20
#78 RW - William Knierim 6'3" 218lbs - Dubuque, USHL
#146
#157


2016 Draftees via trade:

#18 LHD - Jake Bean - 6'01" 175lbs - Calgary, WHL​*


----------



## dathockeydoe

still could move Iginla, rights to Boedker, Berra,


----------



## BruinsPortugal

Columbus selests Matt Filipe with #65.

Can someone pm the next gm please? Thanks


----------



## BornBruliever

BruinsPortugal said:


> Columbus selests Matt Filipe with #65.
> 
> Can someone pm the next gm please? Thanks




done


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 66th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from the U.S. National U18 Team of the USDP...

*RW - Joey Anderson!*






Anderson is small, but extremely skilled and worth the gamble at this point. We have plenty of "safe" two-way forward for our bottom-6 but could use another high end winger for Eichel and we are willing to take the gamble here that Anderson could one day become that.

*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London/OHL
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO/SHL
3(66) - Joey Anderson, RW, U18 Team/USDP

PMing next.​


----------



## donut

_ are proud to select, from the Chilliwack Chiefs, defenceman *Dennis Cholowski*_

someone help me PM next, thanks


----------



## BornBruliever

donut said:


> _ are proud to select, from the Chilliwack Chiefs, defenceman *Dennis Cholowski*_
> 
> someone help me PM next, thanks




done. Arizona is on permanent auto/skip until someone takes over. Montreal has been pm'ed


----------



## Paradise*

With the 68th pick  are proud to select...

*Tim Gettinger - LW - Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)*

(Auto pick)
​PMing next GM


----------



## Paradise*

It's too bad about Arizona. They need to draft D, but being on auto pick is screwing that. 3 straight LW.


----------



## Paradise*

Still looking to acquire picks. Players available are...

*Mikael Backlund 
Dennis Wideman @ 50%*

​


----------



## donut

Open to deal my later round selections.


----------



## fmrdh

Drew Stafford is available 

Jets 4th + 6th are available for a 3rd


----------



## Tapdog

* 

Updated team listing

T Hall â€“ L Draisaitl - J Eberle
B Pouliot â€“ C McDavid â€“ D Backes
P Maroon â€“ Z Smith - Z Kassian
Hendricks â€“ Letestu â€“ Pakarinen
J Jooris

O Klefbom â€“ E Karlsson
A Sekera â€“ D Savard
B Davidson â€“ Gryba 


Talbot
Brossoit

AVAILABLE CAP SPACE: 7.529

 Edmonton Oilers 2016 Draft selections:

#12 C - Michael McLeod - 6'02" 190lbs - Mississauga, OHL
#58 RW - Vladimir Kuznetsov - 6'02" 214lbs - Acadie Bathurst, QMJHL
#60 LW - Jack Kopacka - 6'02" 190lbs - SS Marie, OHL
#64 C - Trent Frederic - 6'02" 200lbs - USDT, USHL
#70 LHD - Jacob Moverare - 6'03" 200lbs - HV71. Swe J20
#78 RW - William Knierim 6'3" 218lbs - Dubuque, USHL
#146
#157


 2016 Draftees via trade:

#18 LHD - Jake Bean - 6'01" 175lbs - Calgary, WHL 

Prospects:

Eetu Laurikainen - G
C. Jones - D
Z Paigin - D
J Oesterle - D
D Simpson - D
R Faksa - C 
G Chase - C
J. Kharia â€“ C/W
A. Slepyshev - LW
M Moroz - LW​*


----------



## Tapdog

*TRADE ALERT!*

 has traded forward B. Yakimov and pick 204 

to 

 for the # 70 pick​


----------



## belair

Tapdog said:


> *TRADE ALERT!*
> 
> has traded forward B. Yakimov and pick 204
> 
> to
> 
> for the # 70 pick​




Confirm.


----------



## BornBruliever

Montreal is auto'ed Yegor Korshkov (top ranked CSS Euro player remaining...MoveslikeJagr can correct if I'm mistaken).

Oilers now on the clock.

gm has been pm'ed


----------



## Paradise*

With the 69th pick  are proud to select...

Yegor Korshkov - RW - Yaroslavl (KHL)

(Auto pick)

​


----------



## Tapdog

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select from HV71, Swe J20 - LHD - Jacob Moverare
*






#12 C - Michael McLeod - 6'02" 190lbs - Mississauga, OHL
#58 RW - Vladimir Kuznetsov - 6'02" 214lbs - Acadie Bathurst, QMJHL
#60 LW - Jack Kopacka - 6'02" 190lbs - SS Marie, OHL
#64 C - Trent Frederic - 6'02" 200lbs - USDT, USHL
#70 LHD - Jacob Moverare - 6'03" 200lbs - HV71. Swe J20
#78 RW - William Knierim 6'3" 218lbs - Dubuque, USHL
#146
#157


Next GM has been pm'd​


----------



## TT1

1 (9): Julien Gauthier 
2 (39): Samuel Girard 
2 (45): Will Bitten 
3 (69): Yegor Korshkov

PM'ing next GM


----------



## BornBruliever

At #71, the Carolina Hurricanes select from the Sarnia Sting, RW Jordan Kyrou.

pm'ing next gm


----------



## TT1

BornBruliever said:


> At #71
> 
> pm'ing next gm




Jersey picks before you


----------



## BornBruliever

TT1 said:


> Jersey picks before you




no they don't. pick was traded


----------



## Paradise*

*Reminder*​When a auto pick is made, it's because the 5 hour limit was reached. You have options if you don't wish to be auto picked. Those options are...

1) Pick within the 5 hour window provided
2) Send a list to Moveslikejagr247 or myself if you think you won't be available to pick.
3) Ask to be skipped in advance and make your pick at a later date.

If you do none of the above, then you will be auto picked and that pick will be final. Thanks and hope this clears things up.


----------



## dathockeydoe

select Maxime Fortier. 

Could someone pm? Happy Good Friday everyone.


----------



## Paradise*

dathockeydoe said:


> select Maxime Fortier.
> 
> Could someone pm? Happy Good Friday everyone.




Will do and you too.


----------



## BornBruliever

With pick #73, Carolina is happy to select from the Swiss Current Broncos, LHD Max Lajoie.

13. F Tyson Jost â€“ 6â€™0â€ 194lbs, Penticton Vees â€“ 48gp 42g 104pts
29. RW Nathan Bastian â€“ 6â€™4â€ 207lbs, Mississaugua Steelheads â€“ 64gp 19g 59pts
35. G Filip Gustavsson â€“ 6â€™2â€ 185lbs, Lulea HF J20 SuperElit â€“ 20gp 3.22gaa .893s%
52. RHD Frederic Allard â€“ 6â€™1â€ 180lbs, Chicoutimi Sagueneens â€“ 64gp 14g 59pts
71. RW Jordan Kyrou â€“ 6â€™0â€ 179lbs, Sarnia Sting â€“ 65gp 17g 51pts
73. LHD Max Lajoie â€“ 6â€™1â€ 172lbs, Swiss Current Broncos â€“ 62gp 8g 37pts

pm'ing next gm


----------



## CodeE

Jaroslav Halak, Josh Bailey, and Mikael Grabovski are all available.


----------



## belair

With the 74th pick in the 2016 NHL draft
 select from the Moose Jaw Warriors of the Western Hockey League,






*G Zachary Sawchenko*



Round | Pick | Position | Player | Ht, Wt | 2015/16 Team
1 | 11 | C |
*Clayton Keller*
| 5'10, 170 | USNDTP, USHL
2 | 41 | LD |
*Cam Dineen*
| 5'11, 180 | North Bay Battalion, OHL
3 | 74 | G |
*Zachary Sawchenko*
| 6'1, 180 | Moose Jaw Warriors, WHL 
4 | | | | | 
4 | | | | |
5 | | | | |
6 | | | | |
7 | | | | |
7 | | | | |


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 75th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from the U.S. National U18 Team of the USDP...

*LHD - Ryan Lindgren!*






*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London/OHL
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO/SHL
3(66) - Joey Anderson, RW, U18 Team/USDP
3(75) - Ryan Lindgren, LHD, U18 Team/USDP

PMing next.​


----------



## FinPanda

The Philadelphia Flyers select Otto Somppi.

pm'ed next


----------



## Zaddy

I'll be making my pick shortly.


----------



## Zaddy

With the 77th overall pick the Nashville Predators are proud to select, from Russia U18, goaltender *Mikhail Berdin*.






Next GM has been notified.​


----------



## FlamerForLife

We have a trade to announce:
Anaheim trades pick 78 to edmonton for pick 83 and William Lagesson.
Meaning edmonton is now on the clock


----------



## Tapdog

FlamerForLife said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> Anaheim trades pick 78 to edmonton for pick 83 and William Lagesson.
> Meaning edmonton is now on the clock




 confirms

Pick to follow..


----------



## Tapdog

*

Is proud to select from Dubuque in the USHL 
RW - William Knierim 6'3" 218lbs








Edmonton Oilers 2016 Draft selections:

#12 C - Michael McLeod - 6'02" 190lbs - Mississauga, OHL
#58 RW - Vladimir Kuznetsov - 6'02" 214lbs - Acadie Bathurst, QMJHL
#60 LW - Jack Kopacka - 6'02" 190lbs - SS Marie, OHL
#64 C - Trent Frederic - 6'02" 200lbs - USDT, USHL
#70 LHD - Jacob Moverare - 6'03" 200lbs - HV71. Swe J20
#78 RW - William Knierim 6'3" 218lbs - Dubuque, USHL
#146
#157



2016 Draftees via trade:

#18 LHD - Jake Bean - 6'01" 175lbs - Calgary, WHL



Can someone please PM the next GM​*


----------



## BornBruliever

Tapdog said:


> Is proud to select from Dubuque in the USHL
> RW - William Knierim 6'3" 218lbs
> 
> Can someone please PM the next GM




done


----------



## Tapdog

BornBruliever said:


> done




Awesome thx


----------



## BruinsPortugal

selects from the London Knights - *Cliff Pu*


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 80th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select, from the Sherbrooke Phoenix of the QMJHL...

*G - Evan Fitzpatrick!*






*Tampa Bay Lightning Draft*

2(50) - Chad Krys, LHD, U18 Team/USDP
3(80) - Evan Fitzpatrick, G, Sherbrooke/QMJHL

PMing next.​


----------



## Dr Pepper

selects *Joseph Woll, G*.


----------



## Zaddy

Would be interested in adding a pick or two in the 3rd/4th round. Have some later picks I could package or maybe a prospect. Send me offers.


----------



## Paradise*

With the 82nd pick  are proud to select...

*Benjamin Gleason - D - Hamilton (OHL)*

(Auto pick)

​PMing next GM


----------



## FlamerForLife

With the 83rd pick the Anaheim Ducks select: From Finland RW Janne Kuokkanen
With the 84th pick the Anaheim Ducks select: From Finland C Henrik Borgstrom

PM'ing next gm


----------



## Tapdog

FlamerForLife said:


> With the 83rd pick the Anaheim Ducks select: From Finland RW Janne Kuokkanen
> With the 84th pick the Anaheim Ducks select: From Finland C Henrik Borgstrom
> 
> PM'ing next gm




Nice!!


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Paradise said:


> With the 82nd pick  are proud to select...
> 
> *Benjamin Gleason - D - Hamilton (OHL)*
> 
> (Auto pick)
> 
> ​PMing next GM



Pius suter?


----------



## Paradise*

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> Pius suter?




He's misplaced. Should be #39 in the euro section.


----------



## Munchkin10

Hawks select Tobias Eder from EHC MÃ¼nchen.


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 86th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from HPK U20 of the Jr. A SM-liiga...

*RW - Eetu Tuulola!*






*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London/OHL
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO/SHL
3(66) - Joey Anderson, RW, U18 Team/USDP
3(75) - Ryan Lindgren, LHD, U18 Team/USDP
3(86) - Eetu Tuulola, RW, HPK U20/Jr. A SM-liiga

PMing next. (Also, please PM ME next time too)​


----------



## BornBruliever

With the 87th pick Carolina is happy to select from Ilves U20, LW Otto Koivula.

13. F Tyson Jost â€“ 6â€™0â€ 194lbs, Penticton Vees â€“ 48gp 42g 104pts
29. RW Nathan Bastian â€“ 6â€™4â€ 207lbs, Mississaugua Steelheads â€“ 64gp 19g 59pts
35. G Filip Gustavsson â€“ 6â€™2â€ 185lbs, Lulea HF J20 SuperElit â€“ 20gp 3.22gaa .893s%
52. RHD Frederic Allard â€“ 6â€™1â€ 180lbs, Chicoutimi Sagueneens â€“ 64gp 14g 59pts
71. RW Jordan Kyrou â€“ 6â€™0â€ 179lbs, Sarnia Sting â€“ 65gp 17g 51pts
73. LHD Max Lajoie â€“ 6â€™1â€ 172lbs, Swiss Current Broncos â€“ 62gp 8g 37pts
87. LW Otto Koivua â€“ 6â€™3â€ 218lbs, Ilves U20 â€“ 49gp 26g 58pts

pm'ing next gm


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 88th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from HK Hradec Kralove of the Czech League...

*RHD - Filip Hronek!*






*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London/OHL
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO/SHL
3(66) - Joey Anderson, RW, U18 Team/USDP
3(75) - Ryan Lindgren, LHD, U18 Team/USDP
3(86) - Eetu Tuulola, RW, HPK U20/Jr. A SM-liiga
3(88) - Filip Hronek, RHD, HK Hradec/Czech

PMing next.​


----------



## FinPanda

The Philadelphia Flyers select Jesper Bratt!

pm'ed next


----------



## Paradise*

With the 90th pick  are proud to select...

Griffin Luce - D - USA U-18 (USHL)

(Auto pick)

​


----------



## TheGroceryStick

Paradise said:


> With the 90th pick  are proud to select...
> 
> Griffin Luce - D - USA U-18 (USHL)
> 
> (Auto pick)
> 
> ​




Thanks, sorry guys - busy weekend.


----------



## FlamerForLife

With the 91st pick the Anaheim Ducks select D Jordan Sambrook from the Erie Otters
PM'ing next gm


----------



## Paneerboy

select D Cole Candella


----------



## Paradise*

With the 93rd pick  are proud to select...

*Adam Fox - D - USA U-18 (USHL)*







*1st (3)* Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi - RW - 6'3" 201lbs - R - KÃ¤rpÃ¤t (Liiga)
*3rd (63)* Mitchell Mattson - C - 6'4" 190 lbs - L - Grand Rapids High (USHS)
*4th (93)* Adam Fox - D - 5'10" 183lbs - R - USA U-18 (USHL)

​PMing next GM


----------



## fmrdh

#94 Matthew Phillips from the Victoria Royals







PM to next


----------



## MackAttack26

willing to trade down with pick 96 (but not out of the 4th round) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Zaddy

Trade announcement:

To 
96th overall

To 
107th overall
137th overall


----------



## Zaddy

delete


----------



## Munchkin10

Hawks select with there 105th pick C Alan Lyszczarczyk of the Sudbury Wolves.


----------



## Munchkin10

Zaddy Zads said:


> If I understand the rules correctly then:
> 
> ​




Did you PM next?


----------



## Zaddy

With the 96th overall pick in the NHL Entry Draft the Nashville Predators are proud to select, from BrynÃ¤s, SHL, defenseman *Lucas Carlsson*.






(1)30th - *Logan Stanley*, LD, Windsor Spitfires (OHL)
(2)47th - *Taylor Raddysh*, RW, Erie Otters (OHL)
(2)50th - *Noah Gregor*, C, Moose Jaw Warriors (WHL)
(3)77th - *Mikhail Berdin*, G, Russia U18 (MHL)
(4)96th - *Lucas Carlsson*, LD, BrynÃ¤s (SHL)

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Zaddy

Munchkin10 said:


> Did you PM next?




Ah you're here. Good. Well, I had the next pick so


----------



## donut

select *Ty Ronning, RW*

HOMETOWN BOOOY 

can someone pm the next guy? thanks


----------



## FlamerForLife

donut said:


> select *Ty Ronning, RW*
> 
> HOMETOWN BOOOY
> 
> can someone pm the next guy? thanks




Done


----------



## Paradise*

Something tells me this is gonna be a 5 hour wait...


----------



## In it to win it

Rangers are proud to select

Aapeli Rasanen

Pming next


----------



## Paradise*

In it to win it said:


> Rangers are proud to select from the Cedar Rapids Roughriders
> 
> Matt Filipe
> 
> Pming next




Already taken.


----------



## TT1

Montreal is happy to select, *Tarmo Reunanen*!

1 (9): Julien Gauthier 
2 (39): Samuel Girard 
2 (45): Will Bitten 
3 (69): Yegor Korshkov _*auto'ed*_ (wanted Otto Somppi)
4 (99): Tarmo Reunanen

PM'ing next GM


----------



## Paradise*

With the 100th pick  are proud to select...

*David Bernhardt - D - DjurgÃ¥rdens (SHL)*







*1st (3)* Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi - RW - 6'3" 201lbs - R - KÃ¤rpÃ¤t (Liiga)
*3rd (63)* Mitchell Mattson - C - 6'4" 190 lbs - L - Grand Rapids High (USHS)
*4th (93)* Adam Fox - RD - 5'10" 183lbs - R - USA U-18 (USHL)
*4th (100)* David Bernhardt - LD - 6'3" 203lbs - L - DjurgÃ¥rdens (SHL)

​PMing next GM


----------



## belair

With the 101st pick in the 2016 NHL draft
 select from the Ottawa 67s in the Ontario Hockey League,






*LW Travis Barron*



Round | Pick | Position | Player | Ht, Wt | 2015/16 Team
1 | 11 | C |
*Clayton Keller*
| 5'10, 170 | USNDTP, USHL
2 | 41 | LD |
*Cam Dineen*
| 5'11, 180 | North Bay Battalion, OHL
3 | 74 | G |
*Zachary Sawchenko*
| 6'1, 180 | Moose Jaw Warriors, WHL 
4 | 101 | LW |
*Travis Barron*
| 6'1, 190 | Ottawa 67s, OHL
4 | | | | |
5 | | | | |
6 | | | | |
7 | | | | |
7 | | | | |


----------



## Paneerboy

select Vojtech Budik. If he's taken, someone auto please, don't have much time right now 

Can someone PM next GM?


----------



## Paradise*

Paneerboy said:


> select Vojtech Budik. If he's taken, someone auto please, don't have much time right now
> 
> Can someone PM next GM?




He's not taken.

Next gm pm'd


----------



## Paradise*

With the 103rd pick  are proud to select...

*Keaton Middleton - D - Saginaw Spirit (OHL)*

(Auto pick)

​PMing next GM


----------



## Paneerboy

Paneerboy said:


> *TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS*
> 
> *James van Riemsdyk - Tyler Bozak - P.A. Parenteau
> Milan Michalek - Ryan Nugent-Hopkins - Leo Komarov
> Joffrey Lupul - Peter Holland - Michael Grabner
> Colin Greening - Brooks Laich - Ben Smith
> 
> Ex: Byron Froese, Brad Boyes, Mark Arcobello, Lauri Korpikoski
> 
> Morgan Rielly - Kevin Shattenkirk
> Martin Marincin - Frank Corrado
> Matt Hunwick - Jared Cowen
> 
> Jonathan Bernier
> Alex Stalock*
> 
> Trades Completed:
> 
> _Nazem Kadri, Jake Gardiner, Garret Sparks, 122nd to STL for Kevin Shattenkirk, David Backes, Ville Husso
> David Backes, Jake Bean, 60th, 71st to EDM for Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, Lauri Korpikoski, Kyle Platzer_
> 
> Draft Picks:
> 
> _1 (4) : LD Jakob Chychrun
> 1 (18) : LD Jake Bean (traded to EDM)
> 2 (32) : C Jonathan Dahlen
> 3 (62) : RD Andrew Peeke
> 4 (92) : LD Cole Candella
> 4 (102) : LD Vojtech Budik_​




Underlined are on the block


----------



## Zaddy

Nashville Predators select Brayden Burke.

PM sent.


----------



## SabresSociety

select Nick Pastujov

Can someone please pm the next gm up, thanks


----------



## Paradise*

ZGirgs28 said:


> select Nick Pastujov
> 
> Can someone please pm the next gm up, thanks




Done


----------



## SabresSociety

Paradise said:


> Done




Appreciate it, thanks


----------



## belair

trade *Pick #109* to 

In return they receive *Pick #120* and *Pick #180*.


----------



## Paradise*

belair said:


> trade Pick #109 to
> 
> In return the receive Pick #120 and Pick #180.





Confirmed


----------



## Paradise*

With the 106th pick  are proud to select...

*Linus LindstrÃ¶m - C - SkellefteÃ¥ AIK (SHL)*

(Auto pick)
​


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 107th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from the Kitchener Rangers of the OHL...

*C - Connor Bunnaman!*






*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London/OHL
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO/SHL
3(66) - Joey Anderson, RW, U18 Team/USDP
3(75) - Ryan Lindgren, LHD, U18 Team/USDP
3(86) - Eetu Tuulola, RW, HPK U20/Jr. A SM-liiga
3(88) - Filip Hronek, RHD, HK Hradec/Czech
4(107) - Connor Bunnaman, C, Kitchener/OHL

PMing next.​


----------



## MackAttack26

Pittsburgh GM hasn't been online in like a week, just auto?


----------



## Paradise*

Zemgus26 said:


> Pittsburgh GM hasn't been online in like a week, just auto?




I was gonna ask the same thing. I guess we'll auto.


----------



## Paradise*

With the 108th pick  are proud to select...

*Josh Anderson - D - Prince George Cougars (WHL)*

(Auto pick)

​


----------



## Paradise*

With the 109th pick  are proud to select...

*Otto MÃ¤kinen - C - Tappara (Liiga)*







*4th (109)* Otto MÃ¤kinen - C - 6'1" 179lbs - L - Tappara (Liiga)

​PMing next GM


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 110th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select, from the Ottawa 67's of the OHL...

*LHD - Stepan Falkovsky!*






*Tampa Bay Lightning Draft*

2(50) - Chad Krys, LHD, U18 Team/USDP
3(80) - Evan Fitzpatrick, G, Sherbrooke/QMJHL
4(110) - Stepan Falkovsky, LHD, Ottawa/OHL

PMing next GM.​


----------



## FinPanda

My computer didn't work yesterday and today morning because it was updating something for about 20 hours. Won't happen again, I hope.


----------



## CodeE

I need someone to autodraft both Shark picks before I select.


----------



## Paradise*

CodeE said:


> I need someone to autodraft both Shark picks before I select.




Done


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

sharks have back To back picks so technically He has another 5 hours to Pick. i say we just give him 10 hours Total for the 2 (so Like another 4.5)


----------



## MackAttack26

Just auto him....he's been online, he's just not picking.


----------



## Paradise*

Zemgus26 said:


> Just auto him....he's been online, he's just not picking.




Too busy with his own draft. I sent him a message we'll be auto picking for him in 5 min. Then he's on permanent auto.


----------



## Paradise*

With the 111th and 112th pick  are proud to select...

*Max Zimmer - LW - Chicago Steel (USHL)*

and

*William Lockwood - RW - USA U-18 (USHL)*

(Auto picks)

​PMing next GM


----------



## CodeE

With the 113rd pick in the 2016 NHL entry draft, the New York Islanders are proud to select, from the Red Deer Rebels of the WHL, defenseman *Josh Mahura*.






Mahura was considered a 2nd round pick before tearing his MCL in the Red Deer home opener, and the serious injury has torpedoed his draft position. Nevertheless, the Islanders have limited picks in this draft and are willing to take a chance on Mahura's potential.

*2016 Islanders Draft*
*1st round (23rd overall) - Logan Brown, C, Windsor Spitfires (OHL)*
*4th round (113rd overall) - Josh Mahura, D, Red Deer Rebels (WHL)*

Next GM has been PMed


----------



## FlamerForLife

The  take LW Brett Murray from the CCHL
PM'ing the next gm


----------



## donut

* Looking to move my remaining selections.*


----------



## dathockeydoe

select D Mitch Eliot 






pming next.


----------



## TheGroceryStick

The St.Louis Blues are proud to select 116th overall from Saint John Sea Dogs of the QMJHL:
*OLIVER FELIXSON*





Scouting report: The big finnish Dman is an intriguing prospect - has an NHL frame and is nimble on his skates. 

*26 - Pascal Laberge, C, Victoriaville (QMJHL)
56 - Boris Katchouk, LW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
90 - Griffin Luce, D, USA U-18 (USHL)
116 - Oliver Felixson, D, St.John (QMJHL)*​
next GM pm'd


----------



## Tapdog

*TRADE ANNOUCEMENT!*

 trades picks #157, 187, 193 

TO

 for NCAA prospects A. Muir and T. Vesel​


----------



## donut

Confirm! 

That concludes VANCOUVER's draft.

Very happy to address our main needs and strengthen other positions  Best of luck with the rest of the draft.


----------



## Paradise*

The rest of Calgary and Washington's picks are on auto pick. Thanks to those participated. Have a good draft.


----------



## heusy_79

With pick #117, the Florida Panthers select, from the Peterborough Petes (OHL),

C Jonathan Ang


Will make it pretty later. PM sent


----------



## Dr Pepper

selects *Artur Lauta*.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

so Should i just end the draft? we Now have like 6 open spots and a Few gm's have traded all their picks away. it's Clear in my mind that there's No interest anymore


----------



## FlamerForLife

Anaheim looking to trade their 7th round pick to anyone looking to gain an extra pick


----------



## belair

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> so Should i just end the draft? we Now have like 6 open spots and a Few gm's have traded all their picks away. it's Clear in my mind that there's No interest anymore




I'll take another team or two and make picks just to move it along. But it's looking like interest is waning.


----------



## MackAttack26

But...I was liking my Sabres draft 

There is still like 20+ teams who have been making their picks constantly so I wouldn't say there is no interest. I can take another team just to pick for and help you out with the autos if you decide to keep it going.


----------



## Tapdog

Damn I just acquired more picks too.......lol 
*I am in for another team* if it helps, just can't make a pick until morning if that is cool
Left all my draft stuff at work lol

Post or PM me

Give me Arizona so I can trade OEL to the Oilers hahahahahahahaha
No seriously give me Arizona....


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

So i guess i'll Try to finish this mock. people Seem to Be willing to take 2nd teams so anyone Who's willing to take one just post What team


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Los angeles selects Dylan wells. i'll Pm next gm


----------



## Tapdog

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> So i guess i'll Try to finish this mock. people Seem to Be willing to take 2nd teams so anyone Who's willing to take one just post What team




Arizona please


----------



## MackAttack26

I already have 2 teams, but I'll take over the Flames since they don't have many picks left.


----------



## belair

With the 120th pick in the 2016 NHL draft
 select from Farjestad BK in Swedish SuperElit,






*C Oskar Steen*



Round | Pick | Position | Player | Ht, Wt | 2015/16 Team
1 | 11 | C |
*Clayton Keller*
| 5'10, 170 | USNDTP, USHL
2 | 41 | LD |
*Cam Dineen*
| 5'11, 180 | North Bay Battalion, OHL
3 | 74 | G |
*Zachary Sawchenko*
| 6'1, 180 | Moose Jaw Warriors, WHL 
4 | 101 | LW |
*Travis Barron*
| 6'1, 190 | Ottawa 67s, OHL
4 | 120 | C |
*Oskar Steen*
| 5'9, 185 | Farjestad BK, SuperElit
5 | | | | |
6 | | | | |
7 | | | | |
7 | | | | |


----------



## belair

I'll take Washington.


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'ed Igor Syvrev (C)


----------



## Dr Pepper

Oh. 

Well alright then. Thanks I guess.


----------



## MackAttack26

Modo said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well alright then. Thanks I guess.




You can change if you want since nobody has picked yet 

Ii know Syvrev wouldn't be my top choice there.


----------



## TheGroceryStick

Delete.


----------



## Tapdog

TMLFC said:


> I will patiently wait for an answer.




MODO is offline now so you could be waiting??


----------



## TheGroceryStick

The St.Louis Blues are proud to select 122nd overall from the Erie Otters of the OHL:
*Kyle Maksimovich*






*26 - Pascal Laberge, C, Victoriaville (QMJHL)
56 - Boris Katchouk, LW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
90 - Griffin Luce, D, USA U-18 (USHL)
116 - Oliver Felixson, D, St.John (QMJHL)
122 - Kyle Maksimovich, LW , Erie (OHL)
*​
next GM pm'd


----------



## SabresSociety

select Cody Porter


Next gm pm'd


----------



## fmrdh

#124  select Adam Brooks from the Regina Pats






PM sent to next


----------



## TheGroceryStick

The St.Louis Blues are proud to select 125th overall from the Shawinigan of the QMJHL:
*Brandon Gignac*






*26 - Pascal Laberge, C, Victoriaville (QMJHL)
56 - Boris Katchouk, LW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
90 - Griffin Luce, D, USA U-18 (USHL)
116 - Oliver Felixson, D, St.John (QMJHL)
122 - Kyle Maksimovich, LW , Erie (OHL)
125 - Brandon Gignac, C , Shawinigan (QMJHL)
*​
next GM pm'd


----------



## MackAttack26

Will pick when I get home later around 8:00.

I'll just skip me in case someone wants to pick in the meantime. I'll pm next.


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Mikhail Maltsev*!

1 (9): Julien Gauthier 
2 (39): Samuel Girard 
2 (45): Will Bitten 
3 (69): Yegor Korshkov _*auto'ed*_ (wanted Otto Somppi)
4 (99): Tarmo Reunanen
5 (127): Mikhail Maltsev

so i assume Zemgus is gonna PM the next GM after his pick?


----------



## MackAttack26

Got home earlier than expected. With the 126th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from VIK VÃ¤sterÃ¥s HK J20 of the SuperElit League...

*LHD - Kristians Rubins!*






*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London/OHL
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO/SHL
3(66) - Joey Anderson, RW, U18 Team/USDP
3(75) - Ryan Lindgren, LHD, U18 Team/USDP
3(86) - Eetu Tuulola, RW, HPK U20/Jr. A SM-liiga
3(88) - Filip Hronek, RHD, HK Hradec/Czech
4(107) - Connor Bunnaman, C, Kitchener/OHL
5(126) - Kristians Rubins, LHD, VIK/SuperElit

PMing next.​


----------



## fmrdh

TT1 said:


> Montreal selects *Mikhail Maltsev*!




Was a toss up for me between Maltsev and Brooks.


----------



## Tapdog

*Are please to select with the 128th pick in the 2016 Entry Draft

From Rouyn-Noranda in the QMJHL: RHD Jacob Neveu*






Next GM has been PM'd​


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 129th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from Team Russia U18 of the MHL...

*G - Vladislav Sukhachyov!*






*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London [OHL]
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO [SHL]
3(66) - Joey Anderson, RW, U.S.A. U18 Team [USDP]
3(75) - Ryan Lindgren, LHD, U.S.A. U18 Team [USDP]
3(86) - Eetu Tuulola, RW, HPK U20 [Jr. A SM-liiga]
3(88) - Filip Hronek, RHD, HK Hradec [Czech]
4(107) - Connor Bunnaman, C, Kitchener [OHL]
5(126) - Kristians Rubins, LHD, VIK VÃ¤sterÃ¥s [SuperElit]
5(129) - Vladislav Sukhachyov, G, Team Russia U18 [MHL]

PMing next.​


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

colorado is Selected ondrej Vala (auto). pm Sent to next gm


----------



## belair

With the 131st pick in the 2016 NHL draft
 select from Lokomotiv Yaroslavl in Kontinental Hockey League,






*LW Alexander Polunin*



Round | Pick | Position | Player | Ht, Wt | 2015/16 Team
1 | 11 | C |
*Clayton Keller*
| 5'10, 170 | USNDTP, USHL
2 | 41 | LD |
*Cam Dineen*
| 5'11, 180 | North Bay Battalion, OHL
3 | 74 | G |
*Zachary Sawchenko*
| 6'1, 180 | Moose Jaw Warriors, WHL 
4 | 101 | LW |
*Travis Barron*
| 6'1, 190 | Ottawa 67s, OHL
4 | 120 | C |
*Oskar Steen*
| 5'9, 185 | Farjestad BK, SuperElit
5 | 131 | LW |
*Alexander Polunin*
| 5'8, 160 | Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, KHL
6 | | | | |
7 | | | | |
7 | | | | |


----------



## dathockeydoe

Sorry guys. I've never missed a pick before in these things, but I'm a musician and its Junos Week. Tad bit busy. Carry on!


----------



## Zaddy

belair said:


> With the 131st pick in the 2016 NHL draft
> select from Lokomotiv Yaroslavl in Kontinental Hockey League,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LW Alexander Polunin*​




Noooooo, he was my sleeper pick for the 6th round


----------



## Dr Pepper

A trade has been made:

 receive
Pick 146

 gets
Picks 160, 187, 193


----------



## Tapdog

Modo said:


> A trade has been made:
> 
> receive
> Pick 146
> 
> gets
> Picks 160, 187, 193




 confirm

The price you pay to move up..


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'd *LW - Patrick Bajkov*. Pming next.


----------



## dathockeydoe

Zemgus26 said:


> auto'd *LW - Patrick Bajkov*. Pming next.



Wow. didnt realize I had another pick there. Yikes. Well If I can change my pick to G Jack Lafontaine I'll do that.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

dathockeydoe said:


> Wow. didnt realize I had another pick there. Yikes. Well If I can change my pick to G Jack Lafontaine I'll do that.



no One's picked yet so it's fine


----------



## MackAttack26

Carolina is usually an active GM but has been offline a few days so another auto here.

 auto'd Patrick Bajkov

Pmed next.


----------



## McMozesmadness

select *Brennan Menell* - Vancouver - WHL


Can someone please PM the next GM for me.


----------



## MackAttack26

McMozesmadness said:


> select *Brennan Menell* - Vancouver - WHL
> 
> 
> Can someone please PM the next GM for me.




Wil do.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

_With the 135th overall section, the Boston Bruins are proud to select; from the Kamloops Blazers (WHL), *Garrett Pilon!!!!*






*1(19): German Rubtsov - Team Russia U-18 (RUSSIA-JR.)*
*2(40): Luke Green - Saint John (QMJHL)*
*2(53): Sean Day - Mississauga (OHL)*
*5(135): Garrett Pilon - Kamloops (WHL)*

(Pm Sent to next gm)_


----------



## FinPanda

The Philadelphia Flyers select Dmitri Alexeyev.

pm'ed next


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 137th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from the Quebec Remparts of the QMJHL...

*LW - Matthew Boucher!*






*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London [OHL]
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO [SHL]
3(66) - Joey Anderson, RW, U.S.A. U18 Team [USDP]
3(75) - Ryan Lindgren, LHD, U.S.A. U18 Team [USDP]
3(86) - Eetu Tuulola, RW, HPK U20 [Jr. A SM-liiga]
3(88) - Filip Hronek, RHD, HK Hradec [Czech]
4(107) - Connor Bunnaman, C, Kitchener [OHL]
5(126) - Kristians Rubins, LHD, VIK VÃ¤sterÃ¥s [SuperElit]
5(129) - Vladislav Sukhachyov, G, Team Russia U18 [MHL]
5(137) - Matthew Boucher, LW, Quebec [QMJHL]

PMing next.​


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'd Gabriel Sylvestre and should be put on permanent auto for rest of the draft.

Pmed next GM.


----------



## Dr Pepper

selects *Brogan O'Brien.*


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 140th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select, from the Leksands IF of Allsvenskan...

*RW - Fredrik Forsberg!*






*Tampa Bay Lightning Draft*

2(50) - Chad Krys, LHD, U18 Team/USDP
3(80) - Evan Fitzpatrick, G, Sherbrooke/QMJHL
4(110) - Stepan Falkovsky, LHD, Ottawa/OHL
5(140) - Fredrik Forsberg, RW, Leksands/Allsvenskan

PMing next GM.​


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'd *D - Ivan Kovalev*


----------



## Riptide

Little disappointed my 4th rd pick was auto'd considering I never received any notification of the pick. But c'est la vie. 
With their 5th rounder, Pittsburgh drafts Jordy Stallard C CGY Hitman.


----------



## MackAttack26

Riptide said:


> Little disappointed my 4th rd pick was auto'd considering I never received any notification of the pick. But c'est la vie.
> With their 5th rounder, Pittsburgh drafts Jordy Stallard C CGY Hitman.




I definitely PMd you for your 4th round pick and your 5th round pick was already auto'd...


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'd *C - Tanner Kaspick*

PMed Florida/


----------



## heusy_79

With pick #143, the Florida Panthers select, from the Niagara Ice Dogs (OHL), 

*G Stephen Dhillon*

PM sent


----------



## belair

With the 144th pick  are proud to select...

*Sebastian Aho*







*4th (109)* Otto MÃ¤kinen - C - 6'1" 179lbs - L - Tappara(Liiga)

*5th (144)* Sebastian Aho - LD - 5'11" 176lbs - L - SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)
​


----------



## Munchkin10

Hawks select with there 145th pick from Mississauga Steelheads of the OHL. 

LHD AUSTIN OSMANSKI


----------



## Tapdog

With the 146th pick in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the  are happy to select from HC Sparta Praha U18, Czech U18

Goaltender *ADAM BRIZGALA*







*Edmonton Oilers 2016 Draft selections:

#12 C - Michael McLeod - 6'02" 190lbs - Mississauga, OHL
#58 RW - Vladimir Kuznetsov - 6'02" 214lbs - Acadie Bathurst, QMJHL
#60 LW - Jack Kopacka - 6'02" 190lbs - SS Marie, OHL
#64 C - Trent Frederic - 6'02" 200lbs - USDT, USHL
#70 LHD - Jacob Moverare - 6'03" 200lbs - HV71. Swe J20
#78 RW - William Knierim 6'3" 218lbs - Dubuque, USHL
#146 G - Adam Brizgala 6'1" 209lbs - HC Sparta Praha U18, Czech U18
#157

2016 Draftees via trade:

#18 LHD - Jake Bean - 6'01" 175lbs - Calgary, WHL 
*
Next GM has been notified.​


----------



## Munchkin10

Hawks select with there 147th pick from the Tri-City Americans of the OHL.

RHD Dylan Coghlan. Pm'ing next


----------



## belair

Pick #148  auto'd *LW Egor Babenko* from Lethbridge Hurricanes, WHL.

PM'd next.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

will Update Op later. La selects Riley stillman!! pm Sent to next gm


----------



## belair

With the 150th pick  are proud to select...

*RHD Nicolas Mattinen*







*4th (109)* Otto MÃ¤kinen - C - 6'1" 179lbs - L - Tappara(Liiga)

*5th (144)* Sebastian Aho - LD - 5'11" 176lbs - L - SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)

*5th (150)* Nicolas Mattinen - RD - 6'4" 220lbs - R - London Knights
​


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'd again...*C - Maxwell Gerlach*

PMed next.


----------



## MackAttack26

don't have time so they asked me to auto for them.

So they got a nice auto IMO....*Mathias From*


----------



## Paneerboy

Zemgus26 said:


> don't have time so they asked me to auto for them.
> 
> So they got a nice auto IMO....*Mathias From*




Yep, thanks for the auto. And my arrangement was cancelled due to weather so it turns out I did have time, but will take the auto pick anyway


----------



## Tapdog

Holy crap this is painful......


----------



## SabresSociety

Gotta go with my favourite draft eligible goalie Denis Godle

Can someone please pm next up


----------



## Tapdog

ZGirgs28 said:


> Gotta go with my favourite draft eligible goalie Denis Godle
> 
> Can someone please pm next up




Done


----------



## belair

Edit.


----------



## fmrdh

belair said:


> 154.  auto'd Guelph Storm *LHD Noah Carroll*.




ill pick... ive been out all day


----------



## fmrdh

#154  select Pius Suter





PM sent to #155


----------



## BruinsPortugal

Columbus selects Carsen Twarynski from the WHL.


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 156th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from MODO J20 of SuperElit...

*C - Tim Wahlgren!*






*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London [OHL]
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO [SHL]
3(66) - Joey Anderson, RW, U.S.A. U18 Team [USDP]
3(75) - Ryan Lindgren, LHD, U.S.A. U18 Team [USDP]
3(86) - Eetu Tuulola, RW, HPK U20 [Jr. A SM-liiga]
3(88) - Filip Hronek, RHD, HK Hradec [Czech]
4(107) - Connor Bunnaman, C, Kitchener [OHL]
5(126) - Kristians Rubins, LHD, VIK VÃ¤sterÃ¥s [SuperElit]
5(129) - Vladislav Sukhachyov, G, Team Russia U18 [MHL]
5(137) - Matthew Boucher, LW, Quebec [QMJHL]
6(156) - Tim Wahlgren, C, MODO J20 [SuperElit]

PMing next.​


----------



## Tapdog

Oiler and Coyote picks will be made shortly


----------



## Tapdog

With the *157th *pick in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the  are proud to select from the Selects Hockey Academy 18U, USPHL 18U

*RHD CARTER LONG*






*Edmonton Oilers 2016 Draft selections:

#12 C - Michael McLeod - 6'02" 190lbs - Mississauga, OHL
#58 RW - Vladimir Kuznetsov - 6'02" 214lbs - Acadie Bathurst, QMJHL
#60 LW - Jack Kopacka - 6'02" 190lbs - SS Marie, OHL
#64 C - Trent Frederic - 6'02" 200lbs - USDT, USHL
#70 LHD - Jacob Moverare - 6'03" 200lbs - HV71. Swe J20
#78 RW - William Knierim 6'3" 218lbs - Dubuque, USHL
#146 G - Adam Brizgala 6'1" 209lbs - HC Sparta Praha U18, Czech U18
#157 RHD Carter Long 6'4" 209lbs - Selects Hockey Academy 18U, USPHL 18U

2016 Draftees via trade:

#18 LHD - Jake Bean - 6'01" 175lbs - Calgary, WHL 
*​


----------



## Tapdog

With the *158th pick* the  are happy to select:

LHD NOAH CARROLL - Guelph Storm, OHL






*Arizona 2016 Draft selections

#8 - LW - M Tkachuk - London, OHL
#22 - C - L Kunin - Wisconsin, NCAA
#38 - LW - S Stransky - Prince Albert, WHL
#68 - LW - T Gettinger - SS Marie, OHL
#128 - RHD - J Neveu - Rouyn-Noranda, QMJHL
#158 - LHD - N Carroll - Guelph, OHL
#188 - G - Joseph Raaymakers - SS Maria, OHL
*
Next Gm has been notified.​


----------



## OilTastic

Tapdog said:


> With the *157th *pick in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the  are proud to select from the Selects Hockey Academy 18U, USPHL 18U
> 
> *RHD CARTER LONG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edmonton Oilers 2016 Draft selections:
> 
> #12 C - Michael McLeod - 6'02" 190lbs - Mississauga, OHL
> #58 RW - Vladimir Kuznetsov - 6'02" 214lbs - Acadie Bathurst, QMJHL
> #60 LW - Jack Kopacka - 6'02" 190lbs - SS Marie, OHL
> #64 C - Trent Frederic - 6'02" 200lbs - USDT, USHL
> #70 LHD - Jacob Moverare - 6'03" 200lbs - HV71. Swe J20
> #78 RW - William Knierim 6'3" 218lbs - Dubuque, USHL
> #146 G - Adam Brizgala 6'1" 209lbs - HC Sparta Praha U18, Czech U18
> #157 RHD Carter Long 6'4" 209lbs - Selects Hockey Academy 18U, USPHL 18U
> 
> 2016 Draftees via trade:
> 
> #18 LHD - Jake Bean - 6'01" 175lbs - Calgary, WHL
> *​




^as an Oiler fan i really like these picks! only one thing, i think i would have taken an extra RD at #60 instead of Kopacka.


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Wade Allison*!

1 (9): Julien Gauthier 
2 (39): Samuel Girard 
2 (45): Will Bitten 
3 (69): Yegor Korshkov _*auto'ed*_ (wanted Otto Somppi)
4 (99): Tarmo Reunanen
5 (127): Mikhail Maltsev
6 (159): Wade Allison

PM'ing next GM


----------



## Tapdog

OilTastic said:


> ^as an Oiler fan i really like these picks! only one thing, i think i would have taken an extra RD at #60 instead of Kopacka.




Thanks for the input, I get where you are coming from but with this Draft and the ability to make trades, I pick up E. Karlsson 25yrs and D. Savard 24yrs for the right side. Part of the process for me was to retool some of the forward prospects once those deals were made. 
Honestly the Oiler pipeline is brutal for prospects but I targeted a certain list and pretty much got everyone I wanted.

I have never done one of these mock drafts before, it was a fun exercise..


----------



## Tapdog

OilTastic said:


> ^as an Oiler fan i really like these picks! only one thing, i think i would have taken an extra RD at #60 instead of Kopacka.




Out of curiosity, who would have you selected there?


----------



## OilTastic

^likely RD Andrew Peeke. big at 6'3" 200 and decent points 29 in 54 games in the USHL.


----------



## OilTastic

Tapdog said:


> Thanks for the input, I get where you are coming from but with this Draft and the ability to make trades, I pick up E. Karlsson 25yrs and D. Savard 24yrs for the right side. Part of the process for me was to retool some of the forward prospects once those deals were made.
> Honestly the Oiler pipeline is brutal for prospects but I targeted a certain list and pretty much got everyone I wanted.
> 
> I have never done one of these mock drafts before, it was a fun exercise..




but like i said, it's a good haul for the Oilers and you have taken good care of our defense without us having to blink much as far as losing form the offensive side.


----------



## Tapdog

OilTastic said:


> ^likely RD Andrew Peeke. big at 6'3" 200 and decent points 29 in 54 games in the USHL.




Yeah I had considered Peeke but saw him as a more talented David Musil. 

Just wasn't sure about his feet? 

I thought Kopacka at #60 was a steal, rated much higher on many sites and being a .64ppg player in really his first OHL year...... plus his size, was enough to look past Peeke.


----------



## Tapdog

*Are looking to add salary or add short term experience*. 

Please PM me your suggestions.​


----------



## OilTastic

Tapdog said:


> Yeah I had considered Peeke but saw him as a more talented David Musil.
> 
> Just wasn't sure about his feet?
> 
> I thought Kopacka at #60 was a steal, rated much higher on many sites and being a .64ppg player in really his first OHL year...... plus his size, was enough to look past Peeke.




^David Musil 2.0? yikes!!  pass! and i admit i am not as up on a lot of these players as i was in previous draft years because i just haven't had the time to play this year. and i'm still OK with who you took, we got bigger, tougher and more talented this draft. and got likely the best offensive d-man in the NHL, and RD to boot in Karlsson !! 

good add with RD David Savard too, though some have questioned his effectiveness defensively from time to time. also good move was to trade for Faksa. either he or Leon can move to the wing and still give us 3 good centers even without Nuge and the mediocre Lander.


----------



## Tapdog

OilTastic said:


> ^David Musil 2.0? yikes!!  pass! and i admit i am not as up on a lot of these players as i was in previous draft years because i just haven't had the time to play this year. and i'm still OK with who you took, we got bigger, tougher and more talented this draft. and got likely the best offensive d-man in the NHL, and RD to boot in Karlsson !!
> 
> good add with RD David Savard too, though some have questioned his effectiveness defensively from time to time. also good move was to trade for Faksa. either he or Leon can move to the wing and still give us 3 good centers even without Nuge and the mediocre Lander.




I may be hard on the fella but you need quick feet to play todays game. I was still looking at him as I had a few picks right in there but it was no surprise when Toronto took him, he took him in another Mock so.....
And yes Freakin Karlsson on the point here with McDavid.......

Actually Savard is better numbers wise than most people give him credit for and I would not be surprised if the Oilers actually tried to acquire him at the draft.
I have always liked Faksa and he would be my line up once I jettison Letestu lol.


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'd *C - Jordan Stallard*

Some teams need to be put on permanent autopick...

PMed next.


----------



## belair

With the 161st pick in the 2016 NHL draft
 select from North Bay Battalion of the Ontario Hockey League,






*C Brett McKenzie*



Round | Pick | Position | Player | Ht, Wt | 2015/16 Team
1 | 11 | C |
*Clayton Keller*
| 5'10, 170, L | USNDTP, USHL
2 | 41 | LD |
*Cam Dineen*
| 5'11, 180, L | North Bay Battalion, OHL
3 | 74 | G |
*Zachary Sawchenko*
| 6'1, 180 | Moose Jaw Warriors, WHL 
4 | 101 | LW |
*Travis Barron*
| 6'1, 190, L | Ottawa 67s, OHL
4 | 120 | C |
*Oskar Steen*
| 5'9, 185, R | Farjestad BK, SuperElit
5 | 131 | LW |
*Alexander Polunin*
| 5'8, 160, R | Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, KHL
6 | 161 | C |
*Brett McKenzie*
| 6'2, 190, L | North Bay Battalion, OHL
7 | | | | |
7 | | | | |


----------



## dathockeydoe

select* Artur Kayumov*

He has great vision and speed. We hope that his size won't be an issue when he is eventually ready to come over to North America. 






Trade #7:
To Calgary: Semyon Varlamov
To Colorado: 33rd Overall, Mason McDonald, Morgan Klimchuk, Mason Raymond (400k), Ollas Mattsson

Trade #11:
To Edmonton: 12th Overall
To Colorado: Sami Vatanen, Anton Lander, 130th Overall, Joey Laleggia

Trade #19:
To Boston: Erik Johnson
To Colorado: Justin Braun, Seth Griffith, 115th Overall

Trade #29:
To Calgary: 192nd Overall
To Colorado: Karri Ramo

*33. Rasmus Asplund, C
42. Libor Hajek, D
72. Maxime Fortier, RW
115. Mitch Eliot - D
130. Ondrej Vala - D
132. Jack Lafontaine - G
162. Artur Kayumov, LW*

pm'ed next.


----------



## Tapdog

Are interested in acquiring a back up goaltender.
Please pm if you have one to offer.​


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'd *C - Michael Graham*

PMing next

(Also for some teams I am going to start autoing with no clock)


----------



## McMozesmadness

select *William Lockwood* from the United States Development Program.


----------



## MackAttack26

To  - Chad Johnson

To  - 2017 4th


----------



## MackAttack26

select *C - Cameron Askew *


----------



## Tapdog

Zemgus26 said:


> To  - Chad Johnson
> 
> To  - 2017 4th




 confirm.

The addition of C. Johnson to the Edmonton Oilers is pivotal, he is a proven and a quality back up in the NHL and his presence will allow L. Brossoit to continue to develop in the AHL.

Will post lineup and cap soon.


----------



## OilTastic

^slick move by the Oilers!


----------



## Tapdog

OilTastic said:


> ^slick move by the Oilers!




Yes a quality back up who can pitch hit if needed..


----------



## FinPanda

The Philadelphia Flyers select Kenny Johnson.

pmed next


----------



## Zaddy

With the 167th overall pick the Nashville Predators select, from Red Deer Rebels, WHL, left winger Brandon Hagel.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Tapdog

So is it safe to say *PITTSBURG* is Auto'd and selects with the *168th pick*:

*KEENAN SUTHERS - USA NDTP, USA*

Next GM advised


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

i'm sorry i Haven't updated to Op. i've had a Lot going on lately. boston Selects blake Coffey. can someone Pm next?


----------



## Tapdog

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> i'm sorry i Haven't updated to Op. i've had a Lot going on lately. boston Selects blake Coffey. can someone Pm next?




Done


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 170th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select, from Mora IK J20 of SuperElit..

*RHD - William Pethrus!*






*Tampa Bay Lightning Draft*

2(50) - Chad Krys, LHD, U18 Team/USDP
3(80) - Evan Fitzpatrick, G, Sherbrooke/QMJHL
4(110) - Stepan Falkovsky, LHD, Ottawa/OHL
5(140) - Fredrik Forsberg, RW, Leksands/Allsvenskan
6(170) - William Pethrus, RHD, Mora IK/SuperElit

Auto'ing next GM.​


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'd *RW - Mikhail Belyayev*

 auto'd *C - Christopher Pacquette*

PMed next


----------



## CodeE

With the 173rd pick in the 2016 NHL entry draft, the New York Islanders are proud to select, from the London Knights of the OHL, goaltender *Tyler Parsons*.






*2016 Islanders Draft*
*1st round (23rd overall) - Logan Brown, C, Windsor Spitfires (OHL)*
*4th round (113rd overall) - Josh Mahura, D, Red Deer Rebels (WHL)*
*6th round (173rd overall) - Tyler Parsons, G, London Knights (OHL)*

Next GM has been PMed


----------



## MackAttack26

CodeE said:


> With the 173rd pick in the 2016 NHL entry draft, the New York Islanders are proud to select, from the London Knights of the OHL, goaltender *Tyler Parsons*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2016 Islanders Draft*
> *1st round (23rd overall) - Logan Brown, C, Windsor Spitfires (OHL)*
> *4th round (113rd overall) - Josh Mahura, D, Red Deer Rebels (WHL)*
> *6th round (173rd overall) - Tyler Parsons, G, London Knights (OHL)*
> 
> Next GM has been PMed




Didn't realize he was still available....really nice pick!


----------



## heusy_79

With pick #174 Florida selects LW Nicolas Poulin from the Sherbrooke Phoenix (QMJHL)

PM sent


----------



## Munchkin10

Hawks select Michal Roman from HC Trinec of the Czech league.


----------



## belair

auto'd *LW Graham McPhee* from USA U-18.


----------



## heusy_79

With their final pick (#177), the Florida Panthers select, from Skelleftea AIK (SHL), 

D Hugo Danielsson


Thanks to the host, PM sent!


----------



## Dr Pepper

*Severi Isokangas, G*


----------



## belair

auto'd *LHD Matthew Cairns* from Georgetown Raiders (OJHL)


----------



## belair

With the 180th pick in the 2016 NHL draft
 select from Ottawa 67s of the Ontario Hockey League,






*C Dante Salituro*



Round | Pick | Position | Player | Ht, Wt | 2015/16 Team
1 | 11 | C |
*Clayton Keller*
| 5'10, 170, L | USNDTP, USHL
2 | 41 | LD |
*Cam Dineen*
| 5'11, 180, L | North Bay Battalion, OHL
3 | 74 | G |
*Zachary Sawchenko*
| 6'1, 180 | Moose Jaw Warriors, WHL 
4 | 101 | LW |
*Travis Barron*
| 6'1, 190, L | Ottawa 67s, OHL
4 | 120 | C |
*Oskar Steen*
| 5'9, 185, R | Farjestad BK, SuperElit
5 | 131 | LW |
*Alexander Polunin*
| 5'8, 160, R | Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, KHL
6 | 161 | C |
*Brett McKenzie*
| 6'2, 190, L | North Bay Battalion, OHL
6 | 180 | C |
*Dante Salituro*
| 5'9, 174, R | Ottawa 67s, OHL
7 | | | | |
7 | | | | |


----------



## FlamerForLife

With their last pick the Anaheim Ducks are proud to select from the Calgary Hitmen LW Jakob Stukel
PM'ing next gm


----------



## Paneerboy

select Kristian Reichel if he hasn't been taken


----------



## MackAttack26

select *Nathan Noel*

PMing next GM.

*Also, I have updated the picks to this point in POST 11.*


----------



## fmrdh

select Brinson Pasichnuk from The Bonnyville Pontiacs AJHL


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'd *RW, Ivan Kosorenkov*


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 186th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select, from the Medicine Hat Tigres of the WHL...

*RHD - David Quenneville!*






*Buffalo Sabres Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London [OHL]
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO [SHL]
3(66) - Joey Anderson, RW, U.S.A. U18 Team [USDP]
3(75) - Ryan Lindgren, LHD, U.S.A. U18 Team [USDP]
3(86) - Eetu Tuulola, RW, HPK U20 [Jr. A SM-liiga]
3(88) - Filip Hronek, RHD, HK Hradec [Czech]
4(107) - Connor Bunnaman, C, Kitchener [OHL]
5(126) - Kristians Rubins, LHD, VIK VÃ¤sterÃ¥s [SuperElit]
5(129) - Vladislav Sukhachyov, G, Team Russia U18 [MHL]
5(137) - Matthew Boucher, LW, Quebec [QMJHL]
6(156) - Tim Wahlgren, C, MODO J20 [SuperElit]
7(186) - David Quenneville, RHD, Medicine Hat [WHL]

PMing next.​


----------



## Dr Pepper

*Nolan Volcan, LW*.


----------



## Tapdog

select Goaltender Joseph Raaymakers - SS Maria, OHL




The Coyotes are pleased to have Joseph still available so late in the 2016 Draft, Sean Burke is very excited to be working with him soon.


----------



## MackAttack26

Believe I am up. If so skip me and I'll pick when I get back from my exam later


----------



## MackAttack26

select from the Merritt Centennials of the BCHL *LW - Colin Grannary*

Pming next.


----------



## CodeE

With the 190th pick in the 2016 NHL entry draft, the New York Islanders are proud to select, from the Waterloo Blackhawks of the USHL, defenseman *Sam Rossini*.






*2016 Islanders Draft*
*1st round (23rd overall) - Logan Brown, C, Windsor Spitfires (OHL)*
*4th round (113rd overall) - Josh Mahura, D, Red Deer Rebels (WHL)*
*6th round (173rd overall) - Tyler Parsons, G, London Knights (OHL)*
*7th round (190rd overall) - Sam Rossini, D, Waterloo Blackhawks (USHL)*


Next GM has been PMed


----------



## MackAttack26

*Buffalo Sabres Final Draft*

1(6) - Olli Juolevi, LHD, London Knights [OHL]
2(36) - Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, LW, MODO Hockey [SHL]
3(66) - Joey Anderson, RW, U.S.A. U18 Team [USDP]
3(75) - Ryan Lindgren, LHD, U.S.A. U18 Team [USDP]
3(86) - Eetu Tuulola, RW, HPK U20 [Jr. A SM-liiga]
3(88) - Filip Hronek, RHD, HK Hradec [Czech]
4(107) - Connor Bunnaman, C, Kitchener Rangers [OHL]
5(126) - Kristians Rubins, LHD, VIK VÃ¤sterÃ¥s [SuperElit]
5(129) - Vladislav Sukhachyov, G, Team Russia U18 [MHL]
5(137) - Matthew Boucher, LW, Quebec Remparts [QMJHL]
6(156) - Tim Wahlgren, C, MODO J20 [SuperElit]
7(186) - David Quenneville, RHD, Medicine Hat Tigres[WHL]
7(189) - Colin Grannary, LW, Merritt Centennials [BCHL]

Got a variety of different type players from offensive top-6/top-4 potential guys to bottom-6/bottom-pair type guys with a solid chance of making it. Mainly targeted our LW and LHD weaknesses with 3 players each but stocked every other position as well with at least 2 at every position. Also picked from pretty much every level possible for players with different development. Overall, pretty happy with our draft.


----------



## belair

With the 191st pick in the 2016 NHL draft
 select from Chicoutimi SaguenÃ©ens of the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League,






*RD Artem Maltsev*



Round | Pick | Position | Player | Ht, Wt | 2015/16 Team
1 | 11 | C |
*Clayton Keller*
| 5'10, 170, L | USNDTP, USHL
2 | 41 | LD |
*Cam Dineen*
| 5'11, 180, L | North Bay Battalion, OHL
3 | 74 | G |
*Zachary Sawchenko*
| 6'1, 180 | Moose Jaw Warriors, WHL 
4 | 101 | LW |
*Travis Barron*
| 6'1, 190, L | Ottawa 67s, OHL
4 | 120 | C |
*Oskar Steen*
| 5'9, 185, R | Farjestad BK, SuperElit
5 | 131 | LW |
*Alexander Polunin*
| 5'8, 160, R | Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, KHL
6 | 161 | C |
*Brett McKenzie*
| 6'2, 190, L | North Bay Battalion, OHL
6 | 180 | C |
*Dante Salituro*
| 5'9, 174, R | Ottawa 67s, OHL
7 | 191 | RD |
*Artem Maltsev*
| 6'2, 180, R | Chicoutimi SaguenÃ©ens, QMJHL
7 | | | | |


----------



## MackAttack26

select *G - Veini Vehvilainen!*


----------



## belair

auto'd *C Jeffrey De Wit* from Red Deer Rebels(WHL)


----------



## McMozesmadness

select *Jack Walker* from the Victoria Royals of the WHL

Can someone please PM the next GM for me.


----------



## SabresSociety

Can someone please auto me?


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

i'm Sorry i haven't updated the op, but i've had a lot of unexpected Stuff come up recently. i'm guessing i'll Still be busy like This for the next 1-2 weeks so if The draft is still going on then, i'll Update. anyone who Wants can auto me when i come up. thanks


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'd *D, Brandon Crawley.*

Pmed next.


----------



## FinPanda

The Philadelphia Flyers select Niilo Halonen.

pm'ed next


----------



## Zaddy

With their last pick of the draft the Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Vancouver Giants, defenseman *Matt Barberis*.






Next GM has been notified.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

(1)30th - *Logan Stanley*, LD, Windsor Spitfires (OHL)
(2)47th - *Taylor Raddysh*, RW, Erie Otters (OHL)
(2)50th - *Noah Gregor*, C, Moose Jaw Warriors (WHL)
(3)77th - *Mikhail Berdin*, G, Russia U18 (MHL)
(4)96th - *Lucas Carlsson*, LD, BrynÃ¤s (SHL)
(4)104th - *Brayden Burke*, C/LW, Lethbridge Hurricanes (WHL)
(6)167th - *Brandon Hagel*, LW, Red Deer Rebels (WHL)
(7)197th - *Matt Barberis*, RD, Vancouver Giants (WHL)

Quite happy with my draft. Maybe not a lot of flash and skill in those picks but some solid bets to be NHLers.


----------



## TheGroceryStick

With our last pick in the 2016 draft - at 198th overall the St.Louis Blues are proud to select from the Japan Hockey League; 
*Jin Sawade*







*26 - Pascal Laberge, C, Victoriaville (QMJHL)
56 - Boris Katchouk, LW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
90 - Griffin Luce, D, USA U-18 (USHL)
116 - Oliver Felixson, D, St.John (QMJHL)
122 - Kyle Maksimovich, LW , Erie (OHL)
125 - Brandon Gignac, C , Shawinigan (QMJHL)
198 - Jin Sawade, F, Japan
*​

Overview: For a team with later picks, I am happy with the draft. Laberge and Katchouk were my targets at their range - so it was nice to see both on board. I see NHLers in both, I will remember the names going forward - hope to have selected some future studs. 
5th round, I went for some Boom/Bust - both guys are showing really good Jr. numbers; interested to see how they translate. 

Keep an eye on Sawade, we have been scouting him feverishly over the last little while - expect a late round steal at 198. Our scouts are saying he compares to late round gems(Robitaille-171st and Fleury-166th)

Thanks everyone, it has been fun. 

Next GM has been messaged.


----------



## heusy_79

TMLFC said:


> With our last pick in the 2016 draft - at 198th overall the St.Louis Blues are proud to select from the Japan Hockey League;
> *Jin Sawade*.​





Had to look this one one up, thought it might have been another Taro Tsujimoto situation haha. Is he really 5'3 though?​


----------



## TheGroceryStick

heusy_79 said:


> Had to look this one one up, thought it might have been another Taro Tsujimoto situation haha. Is he really 5'3 though?






We hope he can grow a bit, his 5'3, 110lb frame may be a little too small.


----------



## Tapdog

The 2016 NHL Entry Draft has concluded for the  and we are pleased with the drafted players. Unfortunately we could not make any trades that would provide immediate help but we are excited about our young core of players and their continued development. 
We are looking forward to the 2016/2017 Training camp.

*Rieder – Vermette – Duclair*
3.5 – 3.75 - .894
*Domi – Hanzal – Dvorak*
1.363 – 3.1 - .792
*Tkachuk – Strome – Doan*
.925 - .925 – 5.0
*Tanguay – Vitale - Richardson *
3.0 – 1.117 - 2.083 
*Plotnikov* – 1.25, *Sekac* – 1.1
*Forwards: 28.799*

*OEL – Michalek*
5.5 – 3.2
*Grossman – Stone*
3.0 – 3.25
*Connauton – Murphy*
.850 – 1.5
*Tinordi* - .850
To be determined later - C. Pronger – 4.921
*Defense : 18.15*

*Smith *– 5.667
*Domingue* - .750
*Goal: 6.417*

*Total: 58.287*

*Arizona 2016 Draft selections*

*#8 - LW - M Tkachuk - London, OHL
#22 - C - L Kunin - Wisconsin, NCAA
#38 - LW - S Stransky - Prince Albert, WHL
#68 - LW - T Gettinger - SS Marie, OHL
#128 - RHD - J Neveu - Rouyn-Noranda, QMJHL
#158 - LHD - N Carroll - Guelph, OHL
#188 - G - J Raaymakers - SS Maria, OHL*​


----------



## Tapdog

*The Oilers would like to thank the Sabres organization and the First Niagara Center for hosting the 2016 NHL Entry Draft. We also look forward to seeing everyone next year, June 23–24 2017, at the United Center in Chicago, Illinois for the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.

The Edmonton Oilers are pleased with how the 2016 NHL Entry Draft has gone. We have dramatically changed the current lineup via trade and would like to wish all players leaving the organization the best of luck moving forward. The 2016 Draft has brought us many skilled players, these top prospects will mature and develop, we look forward to seeing them in the Orange and Blue of the Edmonton Oilers in future years.

Underlined players are new editions to the Oilers.
*
*T Hall – L Draisaitl – J Eberle*
(6.0, .925, 6.0)
* B Pouliot – C McDavid – D Backes*
(4.0, .925, 6.0)
*P Maroon – Z Smith – Z Kassian*
(1.5, 1.887, 1.925)
*M Hendricks – M Letestu – I Pakarinen*
(1.85, 1.8, .900)
Spare – *J Jooris* (1.0)

Forwards - 34.712

*O Kelfbom – E Karlsson*
(4.167, 6.5)
*A Sekera – D Savard* 
(5.5, 4.25)
*B Davidson – E Gryba*
(1.425, 1.250)
Spare – *A Pardy *(1.0)

Defensemen - 24.092

*C Talbot* (4.167)
*C Johnson* (1.30)

Goaltenders – 5.467

TO BE DETERMINED: *A Ference* - (3.250)

Total Cap to start season: 67.521

Cap -  74.500
Oilers – 67.521
6.979 Cap space to start the season, 9.929 once the season starts due to A. Ference going LTIR due to delayed surgery on his hip.

*Edmonton Oilers 2016 Draft selections:*

#12 C - Michael McLeod - 6'02" 190lbs - Mississauga, OHL
#58 RW - Vladimir Kuznetsov - 6'02" 214lbs - Acadie Bathurst, QMJHL
#60 LW - Jack Kopacka - 6'02" 190lbs - SS Marie, OHL
#64 C - Trent Frederic - 6'02" 200lbs - USDT, USHL
#70 LHD - Jacob Moverare - 6'03" 200lbs - HV71. Swe J20
#78 RW - William Knierim 6'3" 218lbs - Dubuque, USHL
#146 G - Adam Brizgala 6'1" 209lbs - HC Sparta Praha U18, Czech U18
#157 RHD - Carter Long 6'4" 209lbs - Selects Hockey Academy 18U, USPHL 18U

*2016 Draftees via trade:*

#18 LHD - Jake Bean - 6'01" 175lbs - Calgary, WHL 



*Prospects:*

L. Brossoit
E. Laurikainen - G
C. Jones - D
Z Paigin - D
J Oesterle - D
D Simpson - D
R Faksa - C 
G Chase - C
J. Kharia – C/W
A. Slepyshev - LW
M Moroz - LW
​
*Thanks to everyone here: for the deals, for not making the deals......it has all been fun!​*


----------



## belair

auto'd *LD Marshall Rifai* from Hotchkiss High School in Connecticut.


----------



## MackAttack26

select yet another overager, *C - Tyler Soy*

 auto'd *LW - Ondrej Najman*

 auto'd *C- Tanner Laczynski*

PMing next. Post 11 has also been updated again.


----------



## Tapdog

Zemgus26 said:


> select yet another overager, *C - Tyler Soy*
> 
> auto'd *LW - Ondrej Najman*
> 
> auto'd *C- Tanner Laczynski*
> 
> PMing next. Post 11 has also been updated again.



Tyler Soy is a great pick here. He was at Oiler rookie camp this past year had really held his own. I thought about grabbing him with our last pick but after a bit of research on Carter Long, I thought the need for another RHD was a greater need.
Nice pick on Soy though....

Also thanks for picking up the slack here and pushing this Mock through.


----------



## MackAttack26

Tapdog said:


> Tyler Soy is a great pick here. He was at Oiler rookie camp this past year had really held his own. I thought about grabbing him with our last pick but after a bit of research on Carter Long, I thought the need for another RHD was a greater need.
> Nice pick on Soy though....
> 
> Also thanks for picking up the slack here and pushing this Mock through.




Thankss. And yeah, I had him as a 4th rounder last year so might as well take the chance especially without how much he got better this year.


----------



## CodeE

With the 203rd pick in the 2016 NHL entry draft, the New York Islanders are proud to select, from the Vancouver Giants of the WHL, defenseman *Ryely McKinstry*.






*2016 Islanders Draft*
*1st round (23rd overall) - Logan Brown, C, Windsor Spitfires (OHL)*
*4th round (113rd overall) - Josh Mahura, D, Red Deer Rebels (WHL)*
*6th round (173rd overall) - Tyler Parsons, G, London Knights (OHL)*
*7th round (190rd overall) - Sam Rossini, D, Waterloo Blackhawks (USHL)*
*7th round (203rd overall) - Ryely McKinstry, D, Vancouver Giants (WHL)*


Thanks to everyone who participated for actually getting to 7 rounds! Next GM has been PMed.


----------



## belair

With the 204th and our final pick in the 2016 NHL draft
 select from Flint Firebirds of the Ontario Hockey League,






*RW Nicholas Caamano*



Round | Pick | Position | Player | Ht, Wt | 2015/16 Team
1 | 11 | C |
*Clayton Keller*
| 5'10, 170, L | USNDTP, USHL
2 | 41 | LD |
*Cam Dineen*
| 5'11, 180, L | North Bay Battalion, OHL
3 | 74 | G |
*Zachary Sawchenko*
| 6'1, 180 | Moose Jaw Warriors, WHL 
4 | 101 | LW |
*Travis Barron*
| 6'1, 190, L | Ottawa 67s, OHL
4 | 120 | C |
*Oskar Steen*
| 5'9, 185, R | Farjestad BK, SuperElit
5 | 131 | LW |
*Alexander Polunin*
| 5'8, 160, R | Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, KHL
6 | 161 | C |
*Brett McKenzie*
| 6'2, 190, L | North Bay Battalion, OHL
6 | 180 | C |
*Dante Salituro*
| 5'9, 174, R | Ottawa 67s, OHL
7 | 191 | RD |
*Artem Maltsev*
| 6'2, 180, R | Chicoutimi SaguenÃ©ens, QMJHL
7 | 204 | RW |
*Nicholas Caamano*
| 6'1, 183, L | Flint Firebirds, OHL

Thanks to the host and to the guys holding out to the bitter end. Final rosters will be posted near the end.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

i'm Back. i'll update the op later today. thanks Everyone who helped out to keep this thing running while i Was dealing with stuff


----------



## belair

auto'd *LW Daniil Miromanov* from Acadie-Bathurst Titan (QMJHL)


----------



## belair

auto'd *LD Konstantin Chernyuk* from Kingston Frontenacs (OHL)


----------



## SabresSociety

Can someone please auto me, preferably forward


----------



## MackAttack26

auto'd *C - Hudson Elynuik*

Lightning pick coming shortly.


----------



## MackAttack26

With the 208th overall selection in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select, from the Hamilton Bulldogs of the OHL...

*LW - Trent Fox!*






*Tampa Bay Lightning Final Draft*

2(50) - Chad Krys, LHD, U18 Team/USDP
3(80) - Evan Fitzpatrick, G, Sherbrooke/QMJHL
4(110) - Stepan Falkovsky, LHD, Ottawa/OHL
5(140) - Fredrik Forsberg, RW, Leksands/Allsvenskan
6(170) - William Pethrus, RHD, Mora IK/SuperElit
7(200) - Tyler Soy, C, Victoria/WHL
7(208) - Trent Fox, LW, Hamilton/OHL

As a contender now, we want to keep our window open as long as possible. So taking overagers with 4 out of our 7 picks that were further along in their development but very underrated prospects in our eyes was the right way to go. Thanks to moveslikejagr247 and all those who joined.​


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

La selects Tyler steenbergen. i'll Pm next


----------



## belair

With the final selection of the 2016 NHL Draft  are proud to select...

*G Colton Point*






*4th (109)* Otto MÃ¤kinen - C - 6'1" 179lbs - L - Tappara(Liiga)

*5th (144)* Sebastian Aho - LD - 5'11" 176lbs - L - SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)

*5th (150)* Nicolas Mattinen - RD - 6'4" 220lbs - R - London Knights (OHL)

*7th (210)* Colton Point - G - 6'4" 220lbs - Carleton Place Canadiens (CCHL)
​
Great job everybody. Cheers!


----------



## Tapdog

belair said:


> With the final selection of the 2016 NHL Draft  are proud to select...
> 
> *G Colton Point*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4th (109)* Otto MÃ¤kinen - C - 6'1" 179lbs - L - Tappara(Liiga)
> 
> *5th (144)* Sebastian Aho - LD - 5'11" 176lbs - L - SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)
> 
> *5th (150)* Nicolas Mattinen - RD - 6'4" 220lbs - R - London Knights (OHL)
> 
> *7th (210)* Colton Point - G - 6'4" 220lbs - Carleton Place Canadiens (CCHL)
> ​
> Great job everybody. Cheers!




Wicked value in this pick at this point lol No pun intended!
Probably one of the better trending goalies going into the end of the year!


----------



## Munchkin10

belair said:


> auto'd *LW Daniil Miromanov* from Acadie-Bathurst Titan (QMJHL)




I didn't get a PM, Hawks select C Manuel Wiederer from the Moncton Wildcats.


----------



## Nevins

> Trade #3:
> To Edmonton: Erik Karlsson, Zack Smith, 15th Overall, 130th Overall
> To Ottawa: 2nd Overall, Darnell Nurse, Nail Yakupov, Mark Fayne, 87th Overall



probably the worst trade in HFB.


----------



## Tapdog

Nevins said:


> probably the worst trade in HFB.




Well maybe explain why instead of just dropping an opinion??


----------



## CodeE

CodeE said:


> *2016 Islanders Draft*
> *1st round (23rd overall) - Logan Brown, C, Windsor Spitfires (OHL)*
> *4th round (113rd overall) - Josh Mahura, D, Red Deer Rebels (WHL)*
> *6th round (173rd overall) - Tyler Parsons, G, London Knights (OHL)*
> *7th round (190rd overall) - Sam Rossini, D, Waterloo Blackhawks (USHL)*
> *7th round (203rd overall) - Ryely McKinstry, D, Vancouver Giants (WHL)*




Brown (23rd - 11th)
Mahura (113rd - 85th)
Parsons (173rd - 54th)
Rossini (190th - Undrafted)
McKinstry (203rd - Undrafted)

Blew the 7th round but got great value for my first 3 picks.


----------



## belair

​


Round | Pick | Position | Player | Ht, Wt | 2015/16 Team | Actual Draft Position
1 | 11 | C |
*Clayton Keller*
| 5'10, 170, L | USNDTP, USHL |
 *↑ *(1, 7, ARI)

2 | 41 | LD |
*Cam Dineen*
| 5'11, 180, L | North Bay Battalion, OHL |
*↓ *(3, 68, ARI)

3 | 74 | G |
*Zachary Sawchenko*
| 6'1, 180 | Moose Jaw Warriors, WHL |
Undrafted 

4 | 101 | LW |
*Travis Barron*
| 6'1, 190, L | Ottawa 67s, OHL |
*↓ *(7, 191, COL)

4 | 120 | C |
*Oskar Steen*
| 5'9, 185, R | Farjestad BK, SuperElit |
*↓ *(6, 165, BOS)

5 | 131 | LW |
*Alexander Polunin*
| 5'8, 160, R | Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, KHL |
Undrafted

6 | 161 | C |
*Brett McKenzie*
| 6'2, 190, L | North Bay Battalion, OHL |
*↓ *(7, 194, VAN)

6 | 180 | C |
*Dante Salituro*
| 5'9, 174, R | Ottawa 67s, OHL |
Undrafted

7 | 191 | RD |
*Artem Maltsev*
| 6'2, 180, R | Chicoutimi SaguenÃ©ens, QMJHL |
Undrafted

7 | 204 | RW |
*Nicholas Caamano*
| 6'1, 183, L | Flint Firebirds, OHL |
*↑ *(5, 146, DAL)


----------



## OilTastic

^little bit of a rough draft for you bro?


----------



## Zaddy

*(1) 30th LD Logan Stanley* - went 18th to PHI
*(2) 47th RW Taylor Raddysh* - went 58th to TBL
*(2) 50th C Noah Gregor* - went 111th to SJS
*(3) 77th G Mikhail Berdin* - went 157th to WPG
*(4) 96th LD Lucas Carlsson* - went 110th to CHI
*(4) 104th LW Brayden Burke* - went undrafted
*(6) 167th LW Brandon Hagel* - went 159th to BUF
*(7) 197th RD Matt Barberis* - went undrafted

Did fairly OK I think for a mock that ran in march. Would've done it a lot differently 1-2 months later but I think I got pretty good value with my picks overall. My strategy for this draft was actually to try and go for more low-risk, low-upside type picks as I wanted to see how it would play out compared to more high-risk, high-reward prospects that I picked in other mocks. Will be interesting to compare my different mocks a year or two from now to see which strategy was most successful.


----------



## belair

OilTastic said:


> ^little bit of a rough draft for you bro?




It could've been better. But the draft was pretty sparse after the third round.

I think the only two bust picks right off the hop are the Sawchenko and the Maltsev ones.

Salituro got signed by Columbus right after the draft. Polunin is a sleeper that got passed over due to size but might get grabbed next year as a double OA if he has another good year in the K.

I expect all of my OHL guys (I took a bunch) to have big years next year, especially McKenzie as he's pretty much all that's left of the offense in North Bay.


----------



## Tripod

Nice to see that Philly got 3 of the top 31 guys you guys drafted!


----------

